# BRP 2009 / 2010 Winter series !!!!



## BudBartos

Well fellow racers here are the race dates for the 2009 / 2010 Winter series !!!

All races will be at Freddies Hobbies on Saturdays with racing starting at 5:00
There is one race at the new Gate track Nov 7th which is located in Brunswick Oh That race is also a 5:00 start time.

Oct 10,24 Nov 7th is at the new Gate and will be on a large oval Nov 21 back to Freddies Dec 5,19 Jan 2010 2,16,30 Feb 13,27 Mar 13 last points race Mar 20 3rd annual Fig 8 roadoval race and awards.

The summer series as great and I hope the winter is even better :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Here are the racing rules 

*Stock class>>* 1/18th BRP cars only SC18 / SC18 V2, SC18V2M 4 cell 2/3 A cells. We will be running stock car or truck bodies this season on the ovals. The rear must not be cut higher that the lower portion of rear bumper, NO holes or vents allowed in rear. Rear spoiler may be added max 1 1/4 " tall from rear trunk deck. COT stocker can run only COT wing that comes with body. Ball bearings in fronts only, BRP wheels only. Motors will be the Associated #21210 super 370. There will be a max pinion size of 10 tooth and a min spur size of 52 tooth in this class (only BRP gears allowed) Max rear tire diameter 1.400" We will also enforce a $15.00 claiming rule for this class on motors. After a run anyone in the stock class may claim a motor from the stock class(first come first served must go thru Bud) after paying $15.00 to the racer that is running the motor. It will be pulled at that time and given to the person claiming it. If someone shows up with a 16D powered 6 cell car they can run it in stock. As We have seen the 370 10/52 4 cell is faster than the 16D I don’t want to turn away anyone that has not run for some time.
*Super stock> *This class for the indoor season will be running COT bodies at all races oval cot wing only rear enclosed like in stock.. 4 Cell 2/3 A cells with ONLY the Associated #21210 super 370 motor allowed. This motor has a flat on the shaft so We will be able to tell!! Motor claim will be $15.00. Same rules as stock except for the body and gearing will be Max pinion 10 tooth Min spur *48* tooth Max rear tire diameter 1.400" 
*Brushless> *4200 castle motor only, gearing is Max pinion 14 Min spur 49 scalpel gears OK. Only speed controllers Tekin Mini Rage and castle creations (NO 1/12th speed controllers allowed)Body will be COT same a super stock class as far as wing and rear cut out.
Max rear tire diameter 1.400 "


----------



## BudBartos

All rules are same as We have been using with the addition of Super stock with a gearing of max pinion 10 and Min spur 48.

Brushless will allow the Chinese 4200 motor Micro found which testing this summer showed it is the same speed as the castle and will be around $20.00 instead of $60.00 which the castle now is :freak:


----------



## one18thscalerac

is there a link to that motor also to bad my mini tazer esc isnt legal and is the brushless class 4cell?


----------



## BudBartos

Yes all BRP racing is 4 cell. I don't have the link .

Micro >>> can You post it?


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Does anyone need Niftec tire tractiion or motor drops? I will make a run before the next race. If you see a need let me know.


----------



## martian 710

Donald Deutsch said:


> Does anyone need Niftec tire tractiion or motor drops? I will make a run before the next race. If you see a need let me know.


Don,
I could use a couple of bottles of tire compound!!!:thumbsup:
Thanks,
Brett


----------



## BudBartos

martian 710 said:


> Don,
> I could use a couple of bottles of tire compound!!!:thumbsup:
> Thanks,
> Brett


 
What are You going to use it on ?????

Just kidding 8>)


----------



## martian 710

BudBartos said:


> What are You going to use it on ?????
> 
> Just kidding 8>)


Winter's coming. It helps me get up the mountain to the ski resort!!!:thumbsup: We should be there next week as long as Logan doesn't have a baseball game!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Don I could use a bottle of tire sauce and motor drops, Thank you!!


----------



## BDLM34

I will be makeing the trip to race with you guys one of these weekends. ;-)

I will be posting Pics of BRP cars racing HPI cars at Richmond International Raceway during the weekend of the Rock & Roll 400 races!!!

Sean


----------



## BudBartos

BDLM34 said:


> I will be makeing the trip to race with you guys one of these weekends. ;-)
> 
> I will be posting Pics of BRP cars racing HPI cars at Richmond International Raceway during the weekend of the Rock & Roll 400 races!!!
> 
> Sean


That will be fun to see


----------



## BudBartos

martian 710 said:


> Winter's coming. It helps me get up the mountain to the ski resort!!!:thumbsup: We should be there next week as long as Logan doesn't have a baseball game!!!:thumbsup:


Hope so His Championship trophy is waiting.


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> Yes all BRP racing is 4 cell. I don't have the link .
> 
> Micro >>> can You post it?


It would be best to order from Bud directly as you will need a BRP motor plat to install this new brushless motor.. Bud should have them soon....:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Micro_Racer said:


> It would be best to order from Bud directly as you will need a BRP motor plat to install this new brushless motor.. Bud should have them soon....:thumbsup:


I will :drunk:


----------



## Micro_Racer

YES - you will have some very soon....


----------



## DLS II

Hi, I'm working on a SC18V2M with a custom chassis. Does BRP have the Chinese 4200 KV brushless $20 motor? I have modified the right side motor plate to take a 180 motor. Also what is "normal" ride highth? Don


----------



## BudBartos

I run My ride height about 3/16". That chassis looks pretty much like what We have now!!!


----------



## DLS II

Hi Bud, the only thing I did different was the front end. I used As. servo saver mounting bolts for kingpins and just put "ears" on the chassis instead of a separate mounting plate. Don


----------



## Micro_Racer

DLS II - what servo are you using?


----------



## DLS II

It's a Hitec HS-81MG. Here's a couple more pics. Don


----------



## Micro_Racer

The winter schedule has been added to the Micro_Racer web page. 
http://sites.google.com/site/microracerbrpclub/Home

Enjoy!


----------



## BudBartos

Brushless 4200 motors are in and they are PRETTY !!! I will have them at the next race. I think they will be $25.00 since I have to make the spacer plate and get special screws. Only have 5 so get them fast  there are 2 blue and 3 red cans.


----------



## one18thscalerac

hey bud any pics of them purty motors


----------



## Micro_Racer

One BLUE brushless BRP Motor :thumbsup:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Bud looks like 13 races, how many throw outs?


----------



## one18thscalerac

whats a good brand battery for 4cell


----------



## Micro_Racer

I use Team Scream cells
http://teamscreamracing.com/catagory.php?type=micro_cells


----------



## BudBartos

K-5 CAPER said:


> Bud looks like 13 races, how many throw outs?


 
K-5 >>it is 12 races and 4 throw outs :thumbsup:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Gate race is non points correct?


----------



## BudBartos

gate race is for points. The roadoval fig 8 is not points


----------



## Micro_Racer

So who is going to run brushless this winter series?

I know we have a few guys that have um...
OrangeRacer?
Slow and Fast Don?
Geoff?


----------



## BudBartos

I will be with My pretty new motor :thumbsup: 

Don't forget the rebirth of super stock with 10/48 gearing I know there was talk for at least 5 racers. Some going up from stock and some from brushless.


----------



## BudBartos

Well the summer series is done and it was great !!

Now it's time for the winter series and it is only 2 weeks away :thumbsup:

Looks like ther will be a good chance there are enought to run the Super stock class I know Don S wants to do it


----------



## BobS311

I'll run brushless again


----------



## ghoulardi

I'll go super stock. 10/48 right?


----------



## BudBartos

Racers that are going to move to Super stock only difference from stock is 48 tooth spur instead of 52 That should make the cars just about the same speed as Brushless.

Don S
Ghoulardi
K-5 caper
Dave Morrow but may not be at all races before the champs at least
Who else ????
Need at least 5 regs to make it fun


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> Racers that are going to move to Super stock only difference from stock is 48 tooth spur instead of 52 That should make the cars just about the same speed as Brushless.
> 
> Don S
> Ghoulardi
> K-5 caper
> Who else ????
> Need at least 5 regs to make it fun


Dave Morrow, but I don't know how many races he will make.

Bud a package for YOU is going out today


----------



## BudBartos

Ok !!!!


----------



## ghoulardi

I'll be there to run superstock on the 10th But getting the other eye done on the 29th so that one's iffy.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Question is, will there be enough for a super stock class?


----------



## BudBartos

Looks like 4 right now.


----------



## all4fun

ghoulardi said:


> I'll be there to run superstock on the 10th But getting the other eye done on the 29th so that one's iffy.


Ross.......good luck with your surgery on the other eye. I'm sure you will be quite pleased with the results as I was this past June. :thumbsup:

Dave B.


----------



## Micro_Racer

*"Bump Up"*

I want to make sure I am clear on how the Bump-up will work. For this indoor series (now with 3 classes), I don't think we will have more than 10-11 racers in one class. What would be the cut-off (or number or racers) needed to have a B main? Does it make sense to have the top 7 locked in the A main and the other 2-4 people race in the B for the last spot in the A? OR should all 10 race in the A?


----------



## BudBartos

Micro_Racer said:


> I want to make sure I am clear on how the Bump-up will work. For this indoor series (now with 3 classes), I don't think we will have more than 10-11 racers in one class. What would be the cut-off (or number or racers) needed to have a B main? Does it make sense to have the top 7 locked in the A main and the other 2-4 people race in the B for the last spot in the A? OR should all 10 race in the A?


We will do it like in the pasted based on # of entries. We forgot the bump up at the last points race :freak: Should only have to worry about stock since other classes will not be bigger that 8 I don't think

Mains will be 8 racers. If there are 9 We will probably run all together.

We need more new racers or old one that have everything to come back out and play. I know We have 3 new with 2 other new maybe coming.


----------



## TangTester

I think the way we have been working it was, more then 10 there is a B main....top 7 locked into the A and the rest battle for the 8th spot.....10 or less....all in the A main.


----------



## Micro_Racer

As long as we have a consistent rule, it's all good. So 10 racers seems to be the sweet spot...


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I hate to sound pushy, but when are the final series points going to be posted?


----------



## Micro_Racer

google is having some issues so below are the points

Stock
1 Dave Morrow 478
2 Dan Korff 478
3 Ross Jaenke 463
4 BRP Rental Truck 461
5 Bob Sauer 450
6 Don Deutsch 426
7 Ryan Sauer 423
8 Jeremy Elwood 406
9 Brankica 406
10 Mark Heitger 365
11 George 313
12 Brett Watson 272
13 Tony 235
14 Wayne Gerber 190
15 Mike Long 187
16 Rick **** 163
17 Bud Bartos 99
18 Tim Waaso 89
19 Rich Mickle 86
20 Dennis Miller 75
21 Dave Lazor 23


----------



## ghoulardi

all4fun said:


> Ross.......good luck with your surgery on the other eye. I'm sure you will be quite pleased with the results as I was this past June. :thumbsup:
> 
> Dave B.


Thanks Dave. 1st one is doing well so I suspect the second one will too. Probably gonna have to pop the lens out of the 1st one so I can see. :freak:


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Thanks Micro.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

I didnt see a$$ napkin Ed in the point standings


----------



## DJ66

K-5 CAPER said:


> I didnt see a$$ napkin Ed in the point standings


HE'S NOT IN THE STANDINGS...HE'S IN YOUR MIRROR.:wave:
*WORLD OF OUTLAWS RACING ON SPEED THIS SATURDAY NIGHT 8:00.:thumbsup:*


----------



## Micro_Racer

Only 7 more days till

GREEN FLAG


----------



## BudBartos

I'm almost ready !!!! Took the cars out of My case.

Hangtime >> You running this winter?

Orangeracer>> How about You ?

Bruce S picked up his new car and will be ready to roll next Sat.

Rent A Racer is still open  Finished 3rd last summer race


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I believe that it placed 4th.


----------



## BudBartos

Donald Deutsch said:


> I believe that it placed 4th.


Yes in series 3 at last race. With a racer that did not run for 20 years :thumbsup:


----------



## ghoulardi

*Wow !!!*

I just took the turnpike to Streetsboro yesterday and the tolls have gone up 50% !
What used to be a $1.00 toll is now $1.50. Those of you who come from further out may want to look into ez pass.


----------



## martian 710

Better than PA Turnpike They just doubled their tolls a year or 2 ago and I think they said they were going to raise them 25% a year.


----------



## BudBartos

Great More cost !!!!

Who all is coming to the first race sat for the winter series ?

Racing starts at 5:00 :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ66

*I'M IN....:thumbsup:*


----------



## martian 710

Logan and I won't be there. It's the last camping weekend of the year. Trick-or-treat and Halloween Party at the campground.


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I'll be there as I nomally do not work Saturday.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Team Elwood will be on hand - Jeremy and Micro...


----------



## BudBartos

OK that makes 8 that I know of.


----------



## ghoulardi

*Saturday*

I'm in for superstock. Hope my e-z pass gets here by then.


----------



## BudBartos

9 so far.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Superstock for me


----------



## BudBartos

Up to 10 with 3 super stock at this time.


----------



## DJ66

*MAKE THAT 4 FOR SUPERSTOCK...:thumbsup:*


----------



## ghoulardi

DJ66 said:


> *MAKE THAT 4 FOR SUPERSTOCK...:thumbsup:*


 COOL !!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BobS311

Ryan and I will be there


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Remember I still have a supply of Niftech tire sauce. $8.00 a bottle.


----------



## BudBartos

Donald Deutsch said:


> Remember I still have a supply of Niftech tire sauce. $8.00 a bottle.


I know Bruce needs one and I may also.


----------



## DJ66

*MICRO...YOU GOT PM..:thumbsup:*


----------



## Micro_Racer

Back at you!


----------



## BudBartos

2 days :thumbsup: Get Your BRP cars ready 

Rent A Racer still open !!!


----------



## BudBartos

Just a little tip here. At the last race I had the harder blue rears on the stock car Brett ran. The were faster that the ones that turn to marshmellos. I had them on the brushless but they would have been sketchy in the 10 min main so went to the softies. Guess what I have them on the rack :thumbsup: along with a new batch of batts and motors


----------



## DJ66

Can You Bring A 48 Tooth Spur For Me???


----------



## BudBartos

DJ66 said:


> Can You Bring A 48 Tooth Spur For Me???


 
Yes I will


----------



## IN2RACIN

Hi,

I'm sure this info. is posted here somewhere, but do u guys race @ Freddie's on Sat. or Sun? If so, what time(s)?

Thanks,

Scott


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Scott Saturday at 5PM

Does anyone have a unimat mini-lathe for sale??


----------



## ghoulardi

*Lathe*

Does it have to be a unimat?


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Sat. at 5:00 is race time.


----------



## OrangeRacer

Have a great time on Saturday. Have to miss the first race but planning on being at the next one. Gonna try some brushless races this year!


----------



## Micro_Racer

OrangeRace - look forward to see you again at the track!


----------



## ghoulardi

so how many for superstock?


----------



## conflict

I will be running brushless!


----------



## conflict

see you all tomorrow:thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Thats right my bro is all ready to go brushless!


----------



## BudBartos

Micro_Racer said:


> Thats right my bro is all ready to go brushless!


:drunk::thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

That's right team Elwood is ready to dominate the brushless class!


----------



## BudBartos

The top ref will be watching for TEAM driving :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Team orders? Equal opportunity


----------



## TangTester

Micro_Racer said:


> Team orders? Equal opportunity


So you will take him out too?


----------



## BudBartos

It's pretty bad that Tang is not even coming. 15 time BRP champ :thumbsup: 

Have fun playing poker


----------



## BudBartos

Micro_Racer said:


> That's right team Elwood is ready to dominate the brushless class!


 
And they just ran Novice 8 races ago


----------



## TangTester

Not playing poker


----------



## Donald Deutsch

The turn out was a little light, but racing was fun as usual. See you all in two weeks.


----------



## BudBartos

Yes 14 racers had a great time. 

Micro was fast in brushless and said He could have taken Tang hands down !!

I won but do not count so Micro was the winner.

K-5 took the super stock main.

Bob S walked with stock !!!

Thanks Freddie !! See You all and hopefully mor on the 24th :wave:


----------



## DJ66

*THANKS FREDDIE AND BUD FOR A FUN NIGHT OF RACING....AND A BIG THANKS TO MICRO FOR THE SET-UP HELP AND THE BATTERY...MY CAR WAS HOOKED UP AND FAST.:thumbsup: ITS BEEN AWHILE SINCE I'VE BEEN ABLE TO PAST ANOTHER CAR :woohoo:HOPE IT LASTS :freak:*


----------



## Micro_Racer

DJ66 said:


> *THANKS FREDDIE AND BUD FOR A FUN NIGHT OF RACING....AND A BIG THANKS TO MICRO FOR THE SET-UP HELP AND THE BATTERY...MY CAR WAS HOOKED UP AND FAST.:thumbsup: ITS BEEN AWHILE SINCE I'VE BEEN ABLE TO PAST ANOTHER CAR :woohoo:HOPE IT LASTS :freak:*


No problem Dave! Remember keep the front bearings clean and oiled, the front suspension smooth, and use Team Scream cells!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Good night of racing! It would be nice to see a few more racers! My brushless car was fast, I should have been able to take the A main. The team orders were to take out the green car - I guess I should have run the orange body!

Tang we missed you....


----------



## BudBartos

You have to specify which green car  
You were fast Micro.

Bruce good job on TQ in stock first time out.

Two weeks till next race Lets see if We get some more racers out. I think orange racer will be there and the rent a ride is rented already. In 2 weeks there should be snow on the ground :drunk:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Points are updated on my web site - under 2009-2010 Indoor points


----------



## DJ66

BudBartos said:


> In 2 weeks there should be snow on the ground :drunk:


*SHUT YOUR MOUTH...*


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Thanks Bud and Freddie for another fun nite.

Micro can you put a link to your site in this thread?
Thanks K5


----------



## DJ66

*K-5 HERE IT IS....:thumbsup:*http://sites.google.com/site/microracerbrpclub/Home


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Thanks Dave


----------



## BobS311

Great night, thanks Bug and Freddie!


----------



## DJ66

BobS311 said:


> Great night, thanks Bug and Freddie!


*BUG????:lol:*


----------



## DJ66

K-5 CAPER said:


> Thanks Dave


*NO PROBLEM...:thumbsup:*


----------



## BudBartos

Talked to Tang He went flying sat nigt crashed the plane it broke so He's ready for some BRP racing :thumbsup::wave:


----------



## TangTester

Did not crash the plane.....had a mid-air which cause damage. Will see about some BRP racing. I wished we had more of a break between seasons, I just need a break right now and am trying some new stuff. I will be back... I was think the race at the new gate might be my first race.


----------



## martian 710

I don't know how much Logan and I will make it out. We started racing off road the last 2 weekends. He's doing really good for never doing any right turn racing except for 2 figure-8 races. I don't know if I'll get him to just go around i circles since he's been getting air time. Maybe we can lay some road rails across the track for Novice!!!


----------



## BudBartos

We were going to have a month break but things happen.
Brett >> How about the first race in Nov? If Logan wants We can run jumps I know the BRP cars will take them. Remember the flight Tang.


----------



## BudBartos

TangTester said:


> Did not crash the plane.....had a mid-air which cause damage. Will see about some BRP racing. I wished we had more of a break between seasons, I just need a break right now and am trying some new stuff. I will be back... I was think the race at the new gate might be my first race.


Mid air damage and then You crashed  What was it the wing fell off


----------



## IN2RACIN

K-5 CAPER said:


> Scott Saturday at 5PM
> 
> Does anyone have a unimat mini-lathe for sale??


Thanks for the info. That doesn't work for me.


----------



## BudBartos

IN2RACIN said:


> Thanks for the info. That doesn't work for me.


 
But 1/4 scale is almost done


----------



## Micro_Racer

Gett'n ready for the 24th! I signed up for the E-Z Pass, guess I will see just how easy it is! To bad I can't use my AMB transponder, this turnpike transponder is giant!


----------



## BudBartos

Whoever wanted batteries I just ordered some and will have early next week.


----------



## ghoulardi

Micro_Racer said:


> Gett'n ready for the 24th! I signed up for the E-Z Pass, guess I will see just how easy it is! To bad I can't use my AMB transponder, this turnpike transponder is giant!


 Works good. You'll feel like a V. I. P. :thumbsup:

Check out the "velcro". Neat stuff.


----------



## BudBartos

It's all a racket so they make more $$$$$ Just think about it. They raise the rates 50% If You don't like that get a easy pass You have to by and they keep Your $$$ on it and they make the intrest plus rent for the transponder. Don't forget all the gate workers that now have no job.

I bet the roads will now start to fall apart and they won't have Money to clear snow ECT. 

Greed is whats messing the world up :drunk:

Remember BRP is not greedy We only provide great products and great service. Thats Why I'm Broke


----------



## DJ66

BudBartos said:


> It's all a racket so they make more $$$$$ Just think about it. They raise the rates 50% If You don't like that get a easy pass You have to by and they keep Your $$$ on it and they make the intrest plus rent for the transponder. Don't forget all the gate workers that now have no job.
> 
> I bet the roads will now start to fall apart and they won't have Money to clear snow ECT.
> 
> Greed is whats messing the world up :drunk:
> 
> Remember BRP is not greedy We only provide great products and great service. Thats Why I'm Broke


*NO WAY....OHIO WOULDN'T DO THAT.:freak:*


----------



## martian 710

DJ66 said:


> *NO WAY....OHIO WOULDN'T DO THAT.:freak:*


You know they have satellite tracking device in those things. Big brother's going to be watching your every move!!!!:wave:


----------



## BudBartos

This is very true !!!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Just don't tell my wife where I go


----------



## martian 710

Micro_Racer said:


> Just don't tell my wife where I go


If she knows you have EasyPass she will know!!!!:wave:


----------



## BudBartos

Micro_Racer said:


> Just don't tell my wife where I go


How about that place in the windy city :drunk:


----------



## Micro_Racer

OK back to racing! Hope to see some racers next Saturday! Hangtime - you coming back out???


----------



## ghoulardi

*Saturday*

We should be racin' this Saturday. I got 2 good eyes. Second eye is Tuesday so its back to square one for another 3 weeks.
I should be there on the 24th. 

Cheezy poofs too. :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Micro_Racer said:


> OK back to racing! Hope to see some racers next Saturday! Hangtime - you coming back out???


For sure Orange Racer You coming out ??? Gary C how about You 

SG1 >> Come on We will have chezzy poofs and chips 

I hear Tangtester My make a return

Bruce S is ready to go after finding 2 packs that had bad solder joints That will cause radio like troubles.

Lee How about You ???

Hope We can get 15 to 20 racers.


----------



## BudBartos

BudBartos said:


> Whoever wanted batteries I just ordered some and will have early next week.


I also have more motors coming in :thumbsup: If anyone needs anything let Me know.


----------



## Micro_Racer

I need a force feild around my car -- how much for that?


----------



## BudBartos

A force field ?????????????? Just cut Your Brother off  
If I could design a force field generator I would be out of RC and retired


----------



## ghoulardi

Micro_Racer said:


> I need a force feild around my car -- how much for that?


 That's what the silver bag is for !:freak:


----------



## BudBartos

Anyone have a dig video camera ??? We need to get some of our races on U Tube. Check the other thread for some action.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=259016&page=9


----------



## Micro_Racer

Bud - I would like to resurve the rental ride for the Gate race. My other brother would like to race! Thanks


----------



## BudBartos

Micro_Racer said:


> Bud - I would like to resurve the rental ride for the Gate race. My other brother would like to race! Thanks


 
Sorry it is already reserved for that race  It was reserved like a week ago.


----------



## Micro_Racer

OK thanks


----------



## BobS311

Any new rules for the Gate Race (gearing?)


----------



## BudBartos

BobS311 said:


> Any new rules for the Gate Race (gearing?)


 
We may go to 10/48 for stock and 10/45 for super stock and up several for brushless. Will have to see when We get there depends on how big the track is.


----------



## BudBartos

So Who all is coming this Sat. I hear there maybe a surprize apperance from a old racing Buddy :thumbsup:


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I will be there. Still have one bottle of traction compond $8.00 .


----------



## DJ66

*I'LL BE THERE...:thumbsup:
FOR SUPERSTOCK...:thumbsup:*


----------



## BobS311

Ryan and I will be there


----------



## Micro_Racer

Team Elwood will race. In the windy city today and see a lot of R/C people. But no BRP booth!


----------



## BudBartos

Bet alot are from China :freak:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

I will be there Saturday

Bud can you bring me bushing oil and rear body nuts? Thanks !


----------



## TangTester

K-5 lost his nuts .... lol........ For some reason thats funny!!!!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

I got to see some of the iHobby Expo.... I was staying across from the convention center, and saw a lot of trucks hauling in R/C gear. I talked to some Traxxas guys that were staying at the hotel I was at. I did not realize just how big this show is. But still no BRP booth!


----------



## BudBartos

When You buy BRP You can go !!!!! Last time I went was like 1998 one electric plug $110.00 and You had to hire a Union electrician to plug it in :drunk: 
HT is My advertizing budget :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

See everyone tomorrow!


----------



## BudBartos

OK one more day :thumbsup: 
Rack is packed and I got the new batch of killer TSR cells and also some more motors.

See YA :wave:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Bud - could you bring a brushless motor spacer please....thanks


----------



## BudBartos

Ok !!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

Hope We have a good turnout !!! However many We get I know there will be some killer racing  
Anyone got a camera?

Mark H >> Bring that old cox slot car I think I could get $500.00 or so for it.

Rent A Racer is still open !!!! Maybe Freddie will run it in super stock ??


----------



## martian 710

BudBartos said:


> Rent A Racer is still open !!!! Maybe Freddie will run it in super stock ??


You will have to put a pink body on it first!!!:wave:


----------



## JR.Quarterscale

BudBartos said:


> Hope We have a good turnout !!! However many We get I know there will be some killer racing
> Anyone got a camera?
> 
> Mark H >> Bring that old cox slot car I think I could get $500.00 or so for it.
> 
> Rent A Racer is still open !!!! Maybe Freddie will run it in super stock ??



I'll run it if its still available. :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Jr Quaterscale >>> Yes it is I will have it ready it's $10.00 to rent it plus the entry fee. All You have to do is drive I wrench it :thumbsup:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

do we know jr 1/4 scale?


----------



## martian 710

K-5 CAPER said:


> do we know jr 1/4 scale?


He's the race director at Freddie's!!!:dude:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Bob - are you still interested in the 1/12th scale? I can bring it today....let me know


----------



## BudBartos

Micro_Racer said:


> Bob - are you still interested in the 1/12th scale? I can bring it today....let me know


WHAT I thought You were going to race that


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Good racing,but low turn out. Where was everybody hiding?


----------



## BudBartos

We had more than the first race. 16 total !!

Some wild racing :drunk::drunk:

Congrats to Micro for brushless win. Bob S for stock TQ and win and Don S taking super stock !!!!!!!!!!

Don't forget next race at the gate Nov 7th


----------



## DJ66

*BOBS311...YOU GOT A PM...:thumbsup:**
WELL MY NIGHT DIDN'T START OUT FUN BUT IT ENDED GREAT....SOME GOOD RACING ALWAYS HELPS.:thumbsup:
THANKS FREDDIE AND BUD...AND A BIG THANKS TO MICRO FOR GETTING ME HOME.:thumbsup:
SEE YOU AT THE GAYTE...SORRY,I MEAN GATE:lol:*


----------



## Micro_Racer

Nice to see Tang back out! Even nicer to finish ahead of him! Next stop the big oval at the Gate. David your welcome!


----------



## all4fun

BudBartos said:


> We had more than the first race. 16 total !!
> 
> Some wild racing :drunk::drunk:
> 
> Congrats to Micro for brushless win. Bob S for stock TQ and win and Don S taking super stock !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Don't forget next race at the gate Nov 7th





Micro_Racer said:


> Nice to see Tang back out! Even nicer to finish ahead of him! Next stop the big oval at the Gate. David your welcome!


Bud...Micro, 1st off, congrats to all the winners last night! :thumbsup: Myself and hopefully two or three and maybe more racers from Toledo will be at the gate on the 7th. Any suggestions for gearing for brushless and also stock for that size track?

Dave B.


----------



## DJ66

*GOOD TO HEAR YOUR COMING OUT TO RACE....IT SHOULD BE ALOT OF FUN..:thumbsup:*


BudBartos said:


> We may go to 10/48 for stock and 10/45 for super stock and up several for brushless. Will have to see when We get there depends on how big the track is.


*WHAT TIME WILL THE TRACK OPEN ON THE 7TH???*


----------



## BudBartos

all4fun said:


> Bud...Micro, 1st off, congrats to all the winners last night! :thumbsup: Myself and hopefully two or three and maybe more racers from Toledo will be at the gate on the 7th. Any suggestions for gearing for brushless and also stock for that size track?
> 
> Dave B.


Dave >> We are going to try 16/49 in brushless and 10/48 in stock.

Dave >> I will ask them this weekend at the big race.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Does that mean 10/45 for super stock Bud??


----------



## all4fun

BudBartos said:


> Dave >> We are going to try 16/49 in brushless and 10/48 in stock.
> 
> Dave >> I will ask them this weekend at the big race.


Thanks for the gearing advise, Bud. Looking forward getting together with "the BRP gang" again. :thumbsup: The 7th should be a good time for all.....can't wait!! :woohoo:


----------



## BudBartos

K-5 CAPER said:


> Does that mean 10/45 for super stock Bud??


Yes !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Gate questions

Do we need to bring chairs or tables?

Are we the only group running there Nov 7th?

Because of size of the track and the additional gearing will we be running 10 minute mains?


----------



## Micro_Racer

The gate has tables -may want to bring a chair


----------



## DJ66

*IT LOOKS LIKE THEY HAVE ENOUGH CHAIRS IN THE PICTURES...:thumbsup:* http://www.clevelandcarpetracing.com/news.htm


----------



## Magz02

Sounds as if FUN was had by all!!!
Congrads to the winners!!!


Were do us flat-landers sign up??..!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ66

*BUD CAN YOU FIND OUT HOW MUCH THE RACE FEE WILL BE AT THE GATE...:thumbsup:*


----------



## suckfish

Magz02 said:


> Sounds as if FUN was had by all!!!
> Congrads to the winners!!!
> 
> 
> Were do us flat-landers sign up??..!!! :thumbsup:


Road Trip ?? I've got the 12th off I'm in!!!


----------



## BudBartos

DJ66 said:


> *BUD CAN YOU FIND OUT HOW MUCH THE RACE FEE WILL BE AT THE GATE...:thumbsup:*


 
Entry is $15.00 !!!! We will be the only ones there !!! It will be 10 min mains if they can set the computor easily !!! I will have to find out what time they can open.


----------



## DJ66

*HERE IS THE REMAINING RACES WE HAVE...:thumbsup:
IF YOUR PLANNING A ROAD TRIP.*


Nov 7th at the gate
Nov 21 back to Freddies
Dec 5,19 at Freddies
Jan 2010 2,16,30 at Freddies
Feb 13,27 at Freddies
Mar 13 last points race at Freddies
Mar 20 3rd annual Fig 8 roadoval race and awards at Freddies


----------



## BudBartos

OK the Nov 7th race at the gate doors open at 2:00 PM racing starts at 5:00 PM 5 min qualf and 10 min A mains :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Well here We go again  Price of gas goes up business dies :drunk: :drunk: 
The oil companys control the economy.

It's OK they will be coming soon


----------



## ghoulardi

BudBartos said:


> OK the Nov 7th race at the gate doors open at 2:00 PM racing starts at 5:00 PM 5 min qualf and 10 min A mains :thumbsup:




I'm in. :wave:


----------



## DJ66

*I'M MOBILE AGAIN...SO I'LL BE THERE. :thumbsup:*


----------



## Micro_Racer

I hope it was an easy fix!


----------



## DJ66

Micro_Racer said:


> I hope it was an easy fix!


*IT WAS JUST A TRANSMISSION LINE..:thumbsup:*


----------



## ghoulardi

DJ66 said:


> *IT WAS JUST A TRANSMISSION LINE..:thumbsup:*[/quote Whew !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ghoulardi

Anybody wanna whine 1st and claim my motor now before I put it in ? I still can't see so save Bud the trouble. :tongue:


----------



## TangTester

not after last weeks ....you were kinda slow


----------



## BudBartos

ghoulardi said:


> Anybody wanna whine 1st and claim my motor now before I put it in ? I still can't see so save Bud the trouble. :tongue:


 
Yea You will have no worries that one will be claimed :wave:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

ghoulardi said:


> Anybody wanna whine 1st and claim my motor now before I put it in ? I still can't see so save Bud the trouble. :tongue:


No I'll wait to see it first


----------



## K-5 CAPER

:thumbsup:


K-5 CAPER said:


> No I'll wait to see it first


:thumbsup:


----------



## BobS311

Micro, there are no points up on the web page. Just thought you would want to know


----------



## Micro_Racer

Bob - you must have looked as I was updating.....the points should be updated now. Thanks


----------



## BudBartos

Looks like thre will be a good turnout for next Sat race at the gate on the big track !!!!


----------



## BobS311

Bud:
Please help me out with the gearing for the Gate again. 
Thanks,
Bob


----------



## DJ66

BobS311 said:


> Bud:
> Please help me out with the gearing for the Gate again.
> Thanks,
> Bob


*STOCK....10/48
SUPER STOCK...10/45
BRUSHLESS....16/49*


----------



## tats21

were can i get one of these cars this looks like fun


----------



## DJ66

tats21 said:


> were can i get one of these cars this looks like fun


*JUST CONTACT BUD....HE IS ON HERE ALOT OR HERES HIS WEB SITE....http://brpracing.com/
YOU WON'T REGRET BUYING ONE BIGGEST BANG FOR THE BUCK.
MOST FUN YOU'LL EVER HAVE RACING.*:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Well boats out of the water and all covered up for winterI only got to go to soak city 39 times and into cedar point 93 times this season.
Now it's time to hibernate and do some racing :thumbsup:


----------



## Donald Deutsch

You going to take Terry Rott's offer for the Indoor Champs?


----------



## BudBartos

Donald Deutsch said:


> You going to take Terry Rott's offer for the Indoor Champs?


NO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Well I just thought I would ask.


----------



## ecoastrc

OK I have a Ques. I found the photobucket link on Micro Racers web site to the videos... what track is that and do you guys run there often. Im trying to get a group of us east coast guys to take a road trip and come race with you guys one weekend!!


----------



## ghoulardi

ecoastrc said:


> OK I have a Ques. I found the photobucket link on Micro Racers web site to the videos... what track is that and do you guys run there often. Im trying to get a group of us east coast guys to take a road trip and come race with you guys one weekend!!


Heck of a trip from CT !


----------



## ecoastrc

ghoulardi said:


> Heck of a trip from CT !


Yep but we have been known to make some road trips like this for racing... when we raced 1/10 we did it quite often.. I looked it up from here to Freddies its about 9 1/2 hours


----------



## DJ66

ecoastrc said:


> OK I have a Ques. I found the photobucket link on Micro Racers web site to the videos... what track is that and do you guys run there often. Im trying to get a group of us east coast guys to take a road trip and come race with you guys one weekend!!


*THE VIDEOS OF THE FIGURE 8 RACES ARE AT FREDDIES...THATS WHERE WE RACE ON A FLAT OVAL.
THE VIDEOS ON THE BANKED OVAL...THAT TRACK DOESN'T EXIST ANYMORE.*


----------



## BudBartos

ecoastrc said:


> OK I have a Ques. I found the photobucket link on Micro Racers web site to the videos... what track is that and do you guys run there often. Im trying to get a group of us east coast guys to take a road trip and come race with you guys one weekend!!


That is at Freddies in Ravenna Oh.


----------



## DJ66

DJ66 said:


> *HERE IS THE REMAINING RACES WE HAVE...:thumbsup:
> IF YOUR PLANNING A ROAD TRIP.*
> 
> 
> Nov 7th at the gate
> Nov 21 back to Freddies
> Dec 5,19 at Freddies
> Jan 2010 2,16,30 at Freddies
> Feb 13,27 at Freddies
> Mar 13 last points race at Freddies
> Mar 20 3rd annual Fig 8 roadoval race and awards at Freddies


*BUMP UP*:thumbsup:


----------



## ecoastrc

Is there any video of the flat oval racing???? Thats too bad about the banked oval!! We have one here in CT but they don't run 1/18 scale only 1/10... And that was my favorite track to race when I raced 1/10 pan and Sk...


----------



## all4fun

BudBartos said:


> Looks like thre will be a good turnout for next Sat race at the gate on the big track !!!!


There will be four of us coming from Toledo, including Pat! We will have 2 brushless, 1 stock and 1 superstock. Really looking forward to it. :thumbsup: See everyone on the 7th!
Dave B.


----------



## DJ66

ecoastrc said:


> Is there any video of the flat oval racing????


*I'M NOT SURE...MAYBE ONE OF MY FELLOW BRPers MIGHT HAVE ONE...ANYBODY???
WE RACED BOTH 1/10TH AND 1/18TH ON BOTH TRACKS...WON'T THEY LET YOU DO THE SAME???*


----------



## ecoastrc

DJ66 said:


> *I'M NOT SURE...MAYBE ONE OF MY FELLOW BRPers MIGHT HAVE ONE...ANYBODY???
> WE RACED BOTH 1/10TH AND 1/18TH ON BOTH TRACKS...WON'T THEY LET YOU DO THE SAME???*


NO there is not enough interest in the 1/18th oval racing.. there is for 1/18 off road but that it is why my buddy built his own carpet oval track.. We are really waking up some racers on BRP 1/18 oval..


----------



## DJ66

ecoastrc said:


> NO there is not enough interest in the 1/18th oval racing.. there is for 1/18 off road but that it is why my buddy built his own carpet oval track.. We are really waking up some racers on BRP 1/18 oval..


*HOPE THEY WAKE UP SOON AND JOIN IN ON ALL THE FUN WE'RE HAVING.:woohoo::woohoo:*


----------



## all4fun

ecoastrc said:


> Im trying to get a group of us east coast guys to take a road trip and come race with you guys one weekend!!


If you guys do, that would be great. Our group from Toledo and your group from CT could get together at Freddies at the same time and really support the BRP's. Check the posted schedule at Freddies (listed above) and let us know what weekend would work for you guys. This should be a great time for the entire BRPers. :thumbsup:
Dave B.


----------



## DJ66

all4fun said:


> If you guys do, that would be great. Our group from Toledo and your group from CT could get together at Freddies at the same time and really support the BRP's. Check the posted schedule at Freddies (listed above) and let us know what weekend would work for you guys. This should be a great time for the entire BRPers. :thumbsup:
> Dave B.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ecoastrc

all4fun said:


> If you guys do, that would be great. Our group from Toledo and your group from CT could get together at Freddies at the same time and really support the BRP's. Check the posted schedule at Freddies (listed above) and let us know what weekend would work for you guys. This should be a great time for the entire BRPers. :thumbsup:
> Dave B.


I will keep you all updated!! I just started a thread on our web site to see who would want to go.. Yes I agree it would be awsome fun!!! And Im sure BUD would LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

YES I Would !!!!!

So Who all is coming sat ???

I told them We should have about 20 racers :thumbsup:

Micro >> Is Emma coming? I know SG1's nice will be running and Slim said they were coming so maybe Dominic and George. Get that doodle bug ready


----------



## DJ66

BudBartos said:


> So Who all is coming sat ???


*ME!!!!*


----------



## Micro_Racer

Jeremy and I will race for sure. Emma may run, but not sure.


----------



## BobS311

Ryan and I will be there....thankful for the short drive!


----------



## ghoulardi

I 'm in. :thumbsup:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

I will be there


----------



## BobS311

Bud:
Can you bring 3 10 tooth pinions for Saturday?
Thanks
Bob


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I am planning on being there Sat.


----------



## ecoastrc

OK got good news.. We have 4 of us going for sure.. Trying to get 6.. waiting to talk with the others at our Thurs night racing... We are thinking the weekend of the 5th or 19th... I need to talk to some one at Freddies about parking our motorhome for the weekend.. can you guys tell me who I should talk too... Im guessing Freddie..


----------



## K-5 CAPER

yes talk to freddie at freddies hobbies, sure he will accomadate you folks


----------



## ecoastrc

Great thanks!!! Another quick ques. is there any practice time .. Like if we get there thurs night are they opened on fri for practice?? But im sure I can find out when I call!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

pretty sure as long as Freddie is there the track can be used for practice


----------



## BudBartos

He will do just about anything for You. I think He may even have motor home electric hookup out back. I know the shop is open all day so I'm sure You can practice.:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

BobS311 said:


> Bud:
> Can you bring 3 10 tooth pinions for Saturday?
> Thanks
> Bob


OK


----------



## ecoastrc

Thanks Bud We ARE COMING FOR SURE just unsure of how many.... Looks like the weekend of the 5th is the race of choice but not set in stone yet.. Believe me we are all looking forward to race with you all... Going to be a good time...


----------



## BudBartos

Sweet :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Looks like We may break 20 racers this weekend :woohoo:


----------



## ecoastrc

all4fun said:


> If you guys do, that would be great. Our group from Toledo and your group from CT could get together at Freddies at the same time and really support the BRP's. Check the posted schedule at Freddies (listed above) and let us know what weekend would work for you guys. This should be a great time for the entire BRPers. :thumbsup:
> Dave B.


OK spoke with Freddies today plans are being made for the race on Dec. 5th but not positive on that date.. There will be poss. 6 of us but a min of 4 for sure... It would be awsome for a full house of BRP cars..


----------



## DJ66

ecoastrc said:


> OK spoke with Freddies today plans are being made for the race on Dec. 5th.. There will be poss. 6 of us but a min of 4 for sure.. You guys ok with that date. It would be awsome for a full house of BRP cars..


*THE 5TH WOULD BE GREAT...:thumbsup:*


----------



## BudBartos

5th is real good :thumbsup:


----------



## wazzer

If you guys are coming all the way from CT, the least I can do is try and make it out that weekend.


----------



## BudBartos

wazzer said:


> If you guys are coming all the way from CT, the least I can do is try and make it out that weekend.


Right on !!!!!
Wish We could get the Guys that live 10 min away to come out


----------



## DJ66

BudBartos said:


> 5th is real good :thumbsup:


*WE SHOULD MAKE IT A PARTY...ORDER PIZZA AND BRING MUNCHIES AND DESSERTS...:hat::jest::woohoo::jest::hat:*


----------



## DJ66

BudBartos said:


> Right on !!!!!
> Wish We could get the Guys that live 10 min away to come out


*ISN'T THAT THE TRUTH..:freak:
WHAT ABOUT THE BRPers FROM P.A.?????*


----------



## ecoastrc

BudBartos said:


> 5th is real good :thumbsup:


Turns out it might be sooner.. we still are working on the details.. I will keep you all posted.. but we will be coming....


----------



## ecoastrc

wazzer said:


> If you guys are coming all the way from CT, the least I can do is try and make it out that weekend.


Keep checking back for the set date.. we are talking and working on the plans


----------



## midgetracer81

What are the car counts for each class


----------



## Magz02

We just have to hash-out the details at tomorrow's race, looks as the weekend before thanksgiving?
Thanks Tim(eastcoastrc) for getting all the info. and posting! I've been knee-deep last few days!!

I'm really looking forward to this trip!!!!


----------



## Magz02

DJ66 said:


> *WE SHOULD MAKE IT A PARTY...ORDER PIZZA AND BRING MUNCHIES AND DESSERTS...:hat::jest::woohoo::jest::hat:*


I know that would work for us!!!

I'm bringing the grill, and we(DRIVE Raceway boy's) don't dine on much more then BETTA-Chedda's while we racing!! LOL!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:



Lets do this!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Magz02

ecoastrc said:


> Keep checking back for the set date.. we are talking and working on the plans


So here is the date we are now currently working on...... Nov 21 back to Freddies

I believe we are just waiting on 1 guy to check with work?

4 is still the #.
We are planning on leaving CT. at like 7PM on that Thurs. and having coffee with Freddie in the morning!!!


----------



## BudBartos

We will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## mudguppydave

*set screw*

hi bud do you know what thread size the set screws are for the damper collars? dave w.


----------



## BudBartos

mudguppydave said:


> hi bud do you know what thread size the set screws are for the damper collars? dave w.


They are 4-40


----------



## mudguppydave

thanks for the fast reply


----------



## suckfish

Guy's it was decided lastnight that the 21st is the Date.. *All aboard the BRP BUS for OHIO*:wave:


----------



## Magz02

It's official!!


we r coming out Nov 21 back to Freddies!!


might even have 5 drivers? 1 of our newbie's wants a R/C road trip...

...... poor guy.... he has NO idea!!!!


----------



## suckfish

Magz02 said:


> It's official!!
> 
> 
> we r coming out Nov 21 back to Freddies!!
> 
> 
> might even have 5 drivers? 1 of our newbie's wants a R/C road trip...
> 
> ...... poor guy.... he has NO idea!!!!


6 guys Magz you are forgetting the most important person Mini Magz will be with us too..


----------



## Micro_Racer

Looking forward to racing with you guys! What class will you run?


----------



## martian 710

DJ66 said:


> *WHAT ABOUT THE BRPers FROM P.A.?????*


We're in the middle of a points series at an indoor offroad track 15 miles from home that runs Sat. mornings. I think we're going to do double duty and make the race on the 21st.:thumbsup: Well, the frost is melting, I got to get busy cleaning up leaves!!!:drunk:


----------



## midgetracer81

which classes are best planning on running 2 classes not sure which 2 yet.Is the brushless class popular?


----------



## Micro_Racer

martian 710 said:


> We're in the middle of a points series at an indoor offroad track 15 miles from home that runs Sat. mornings. I think we're going to do double duty and make the race on the 21st.:thumbsup: Well, the frost is melting, I got to get busy cleaning up leaves!!!:drunk:


Awesome! Looking forward to racing with the PA boys (and girls if she comes)


----------



## Micro_Racer

midgetracer81 said:


> which classes are best planning on running 2 classes not sure which 2 yet.Is the brushless class popular?


We have 3 classes:
Stock - uses the 370 motor at a fixed gear ratio (about 8-12 racers)
Super Stock - uses the 370 at a fixed gear ratio (about 4-6 racers)
Brushless - uses 4200Kv motor and 1/18th ESC (about 4-6 racers)

I run brushless...:thumbsup:


----------



## ecoastrc

I will be running stock and super stock forsure.. But if i do decide to run brushless are those $20 china brushless motors you guys run available and for sale at the track??


----------



## suckfish

I'll be running stock and super and might be able to find a brushless motor lying around.. Oh Snap I guess I need to start building another car.. most of the guys coming will run both stock & super and brushless thrown in somewhere.. 

Looking forward to meeting all u flatlanders out there in OHIO:dude:

ps I'm the old fat guy:thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Sure are! Motors on the rack.


----------



## BudBartos

Old fat Guy ?? We have some of those out here also


----------



## DJ66

BudBartos said:


> Old fat Guy ?? We have some of those out here also


*LOL!!!!*


----------



## ecoastrc

Micro_Racer said:


> Sure are! Motors on the rack.


Thanks Micro
so how much are they exactly? If I can Do it Cheap. I will make the best of the trip and run three classes!!


----------



## DJ66

ecoastrc said:


> Thanks Micro
> so how much are they exactly? If I can Do it Cheap. I will make the best of the trip and run three classes!!


*I THINK THEY'RE $25....COMES WITH A SPACER BUD MADE SO IT WILL WORK.:thumbsup:*


----------



## ecoastrc

Cool thanks I just might be doing brushless too.


----------



## Magz02

I will be running both stock classes, & will have a brushless set-up on hand.


Just count me in for 3 classes!!!!

We R coming to race!!!............ Oh yeah, & meet/greet and have some FUN!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Magz02

Real quick question....

My son wants to know if U all run a youth class? He is coming too for the whole experience but would LOVE to race? (i will be bringing his stuff so he can at least turn a few laps on Fri.)
He is 7 
I know it would make him even more excited if he knew he could race!!:thumbsup:


----------



## suckfish

Mike, ofcourse the boy can race, we all know he can roll with the big dogs.. Cuz that's how we ROLL:thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

We do have a novice class, but we don't have racers evey race day. My daughter runs it evey so often.


----------



## BudBartos

Magz02 said:


> Real quick question....
> 
> My son wants to know if U all run a youth class? He is coming too for the whole experience but would LOVE to race? (i will be bringing his stuff so he can at least turn a few laps on Fri.)
> He is 7
> I know it would make him even more excited if he knew he could race!!:thumbsup:


I think Martian710 is coming and His son Logan will run novice. So thats all We need is 2 for a class :thumbsup:


----------



## Magz02

That is ABSOLUTELY FANTASTIC!!!


U just made his week!!!!


----------



## suckfish

Cool *OBAMA*


----------



## Magz02

suckfish said:


> Mike, ofcourse the boy can race, we all know he can roll with the big dogs.. Cuz that's how we ROLL:thumbsup:


He isn't ready for the "big-guy's" just yet............


remember....... I gotta fix/pay for the car!!!!!:freak:


----------



## Magz02

1 more thing we talked about last night:

front bumpers, we run them here, are they allowed up your way?


----------



## Micro_Racer

Are they the BRP bumpers? If so yes.


----------



## ecoastrc

Im the only one with a 1 orginal BRP bumper!


----------



## Magz02

Micro_Racer said:


> Are they the BRP bumpers? If so yes.


Only Timmy....the rest of us "had" carbon fiber DRIVE bumpers.


Hey Bud, got any bumpers??????????????


----------



## ecoastrc

thats ok two screws and they come off


----------



## suckfish

I have plenty of carbon fiber left?


----------



## Magz02

ecoastrc said:


> thats ok two screws and they come off


TRUE...
but no F/downforce..


----------



## Magz02

So it looks as if Sunday is gonna B brushless building & tuning at DRIVE RACEWAY!!!!!




*YEA-HAA!!!*:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:..


----------



## K-5 CAPER

@@@@@


----------



## Magz02

Micro_Racer said:


> Are they the BRP bumpers? If so yes.


O.K. guy's which 1 is it gonna be?

I'm confused??:freak: LOL!!


----------



## suckfish

Well i wont be at DriveRC Sunday but I'll sure be tweeking some cars in front of the TV.. Just keep letting me open up early during the week :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Magz02 said:


> O.K. guy's which 1 is it gonna be?
> 
> I'm confused??:freak: LOL!!


Bud will have to make the final call, but the BRP rules are simple - if it's made by BRP you can run it!!! I guess if the bumper is behind the body, and not sticking out....it may be all good....but I would personally not want the extra weight......:thumbsup:

I hope you guys can build some brushless cars! You can compete against Bud and the world famous green #5....

How many brushless motors will be purchased? We will make sure we have them ready. We use the scalpel gears in brushless - 14/49....


----------



## BudBartos

You can run the drive bumpers


----------



## DJ66

Magz02 said:


> I'm confused??:freak: LOL!!


*NOW YOUR A TRUE BRPer....:lol::jest::lol:*


----------



## ghoulardi

Just be aware of the motor claiming rule. :dude:


----------



## ecoastrc

ghoulardi said:


> Just be aware of the motor claiming rule. :dude:


OH yea we are!! We kinda have the same thing.. The joke is please do cause i need a new motor..


----------



## suckfish

I know I will need a brushless motor.. question wgat type of transpnders do you use ?


----------



## BudBartos

transponders are AMB personal or they have house ones that You will have to mount to body. 

I'm sold out of brushless motors more on order but may not be here by next race.


----------



## BudBartos

What a nite of racing !!!!!!!! 26 entries :thumbsup: 
The gate track was nice great view and sunset also.

Thanks to the Toledo crew for coming out and having some Fun !!!!


----------



## DJ66

*GREAT NIGHT OF RACING...THANKS TO THE GATE GUYS...VERY NICE PLACE YOU HAVE...IT WAS GREAT TO SEE ALL THE GUYS THAT I HAVEN'T SEEN IN AWHILE...AND MEET THE NEW RACERS.
HOPE THE TOLEDO GUYS CAN MAKE IT ON THE 21st...I THINK IT WILL BE BIG TIME FUN!!!:thumbsup:*


----------



## DJ66

suckfish said:


> I know I will need a brushless motor.


*IF BUD CAN'T GET THEM BY THE 21st...I HAVE A SLIGHTLY USED ONE THAT YOU CAN USE...OR BUY FOR A DISCOUNT PRICE...AND I'M SURE THAT OTHERS HAVE 4200s THAT THEY WILL LET YOU USE OR MAYBE PURCHASE...ANYBODY???*


----------



## DJ66

*HEY K-5...YOUR BOY WON HIS 20TH...VERY NICE.:thumbsup:
ALSO KYLE BUSCH IS 2 FOR 2...WILL HE WIN SUNDAY AND SWEEP THE WEEKEND???:thumbsup:
BOBS311...PM.*


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Saw that Joey had a great year


----------



## suckfish

DJ66 said:


> *IF BUD CAN'T GET THEM BY THE 21st...I HAVE A SLIGHTLY USED ONE THAT YOU CAN USE...OR BUY FOR A DISCOUNT PRICE...AND I'M SURE THAT OTHERS HAVE 4200s THAT THEY WILL LET YOU USE OR MAYBE PURCHASE...ANYBODY???*


Thanks guys but I just ordered one to be safe...


----------



## suckfish

BudBartos said:


> transponders are AMB personal or they have house ones that You will have to mount to body.
> 
> I'm sold out of brushless motors more on order but may not be here by next race.


Thanks Bud we use different types @ our track but I know a couple of us have AMB for my offroad trucks.. Cool


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Thanks to the guys at the gate for having us in tonight


----------



## Micro_Racer

Great night of racing! Thanks to the Toledo crew for making the trip! Every class was a full field.... Thanks to the Gate guys for converting the track to an oval :thumbsup:


----------



## Magz02

DJ66 said:


> *NOW YOUR A TRUE BRPer....:lol::jest::lol:*


LOL!!!:freak::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ecoastrc

suckfish said:


> Thanks Bud we use different types @ our track but I know a couple of us have AMB for my offroad trucks.. Cool


BOBO can I barrow one please??


----------



## BudBartos

We ordered more brushless motors Hope they are here by the 21st :thumbsup:


----------



## ecoastrc

DJ66 said:


> *IF BUD CAN'T GET THEM BY THE 21st...I HAVE A SLIGHTLY USED ONE THAT YOU CAN USE...OR BUY FOR A DISCOUNT PRICE...AND I'M SURE THAT OTHERS HAVE 4200s THAT THEY WILL LET YOU USE OR MAYBE PURCHASE...ANYBODY???*


Im guessing I was too late to get one from Bud soo I will need one..


----------



## marioparnelli

Bob and I had a good time watching you guys race your BRP cars last night. Bob came away from it thinking that a BRP car is a good option for a car to race. I think it is Bob's best answer to finding a fun durable car to run that is well suported locally. We are planing to come to your next race at Freddie's. We will bring a couple of Losi Latemodels to race. If any of you have any latemodels, bring them on down.

Thanks,
Craig Stiwald


----------



## Micro_Racer

Craig it was good to see you last night! The BRP racers are a great group of people and the racing is fun and compeditive. Look forward to seeing you guys at the next race.


----------



## ecoastrc

marioparnelli said:


> Bob and I had a good time watching you guys race your BRP cars last night. Bob came away from it thinking that a BRP car is a good option for a car to race. I think it is Bob's best answer to finding a fun durable car to run that is well suported locally. We are planing to come to your next race at Freddie's. We will bring a couple of Losi Latemodels to race. If any of you have any latemodels, bring them on down.
> 
> Thanks,
> Craig Stiwald


BRPs Are the way to GO.... I wish there were more here in CT. But we are slowly getting new racers at our track...He wont find anything better on cost reliability and Fun


----------



## ecoastrc

DJ you have a PM


----------



## Micro_Racer

Points are updated on my web site --- stock points are close!


----------



## DJ66

ecoastrc said:


> DJ you have a PM


*GOT IT...SENT YOU ONE.:thumbsup:*


----------



## BudBartos

marioparnelli said:


> Bob and I had a good time watching you guys race your BRP cars last night. Bob came away from it thinking that a BRP car is a good option for a car to race. I think it is Bob's best answer to finding a fun durable car to run that is well suported locally. We are planing to come to your next race at Freddie's. We will bring a couple of Losi Latemodels to race. If any of you have any latemodels, bring them on down.
> 
> Thanks,
> Craig Stiwald


Good to see You Guy's :thumbsup: I always have kit's on the rack  The rent a ride is still available for that race.


----------



## ecoastrc

DJ66 said:


> *GOT IT...SENT YOU ONE.:thumbsup:*


Thanks Back at ya!!


----------



## DJ66

*BOBS311...YOU GOT PM.:thumbsup:*


----------



## ecoastrc

Few Quick ques. Planing my expenses for the trip.. How much are the entry fees per class??? I also read the rules concerning brushless are all 1/18 scale brushless ESC ok. Or just castle and tekin the only ones allowed?? And is Paragon Ground Effects an allowed traction sauce..
Thanks in advance


----------



## DJ66

ecoastrc said:


> Quick ques. Planing my expenses for the trip.. How much are the entry fees per class???


*$10.00 FOR THE FIRST CLASS...AND I THINK FREDDIE GIVES A DISCOUNT FOR EXTRA CLASSES.*


----------



## all4fun

Another fun night of racing with the BRP gang again last night........ at the Gate. The Toledo guy's all really enjoyed themselves as did your's truely. 26 entries, 4 classes of racing, great snacks, what more could you ask for? Life is good! Thanks to the Gate for having us all out to enjoy your great facility. You have a very nice place there. Chicky, it was nice to see your four month old Son for the first time, too!!
Dave B.


----------



## Donald Deutsch

No Paragon is allowed, the prefered sauce is Niftech or any other no odor compound. If you would like a bottle of Niftech, it costs $8.00, let me know so I can restock. If anybody else needs any let me know before the race.


----------



## BobS311

Thanks to the Gate guys for having us. Fun to run on a bigger oval for a change of pace. Ryan needs a better pit crew!:beatdeadhorse:

REALLY nice have the Toledo guys back again as well.


----------



## ecoastrc

Donald Deutsch said:


> No Paragon is allowed, the prefered sauce is Niftech or any other no odor compound. If you would like a bottle of Niftech, it costs $8.00, let me know so I can restock. If anybody else needs any let me know before the race.


Yes please I will need some then!! Any chance we can get that on Fri the 20th when they open??? And I will find out how many from our group will need some. But my guess would be All of us. which is 5 cans..
Thanks


----------



## Magz02

I still have 1/2 a can of Jack.... but U can please put me down for a can.
I'm sure the rest of the boys will follow suit?


----------



## Micro_Racer

ecoastrc said:


> I also read the rules concerning brushless are all 1/18 scale brushless ESC ok. Or just castle and tekin the only ones allowed??


We run the Castle or the Tekin, but any 1/18th scale ESC will do. Personally the Tekin seems to be the preferred ESC.


----------



## BudBartos

You can use Jack. NO Partagon Freddie is allergic to it. We all use Niftech.


Magz02 said:


> I still have 1/2 a can of Jack.... but U can please put me down for a can.
> I'm sure the rest of the boys will follow suit?


----------



## BudBartos

Rent A Racer is already reserved for the 21st. Maybe I need to make another rental :thumbsup: 
Looks like it will be a big turnout with the CT crew coming in


----------



## BudBartos

Anyone on Facebook want to join BRP car racers 


http://www.facebook.com/profile.php...#/pages/BRP-RC-Car-Racers/170341527903?ref=nf


----------



## suckfish

i'll need a can too of NifTech Please...


----------



## Magz02

BudBartos said:


> Rent A Racer is already reserved for the 21st. Maybe I need to make another rental :thumbsup:
> Looks like it will be a big turnout with the CT crew coming in


That is absolutely fantastic to hear!!! 

How is UR rental built/set-up? Maybe I can bring up our tracks rent-a-ride and U can rent it out? (if it will help?)
It's new... ready to go!


----------



## Magz02

BudBartos said:


> Anyone on Facebook want to join BRP car racers
> 
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php...#/pages/BRP-RC-Car-Racers/170341527903?ref=nf


My wife just did........"the boss lady"


----------



## BudBartos

Getting everything lined up for the big event on the 21st Just ordered an new batch of motors and batteries :thumbsup: 
If I'm not busy on the 20th I may run out to freddies and keep the CT crew company


----------



## TangTester

So I guess you will be out on the 20th LOL


----------



## BudBartos

TangTester said:


> So I guess you will be out on the 20th LOL


You going ?? I dought You will have anything going on 

SG1 >> You guys in ?


----------



## BudBartos

New RC racing movie coming out :thumbsup: 
Is this what RC needs to give it a kick in the butt ?

Anyone remember the Punky Brewster show that had RC in it that was a BIG turnaround back then.

And also Traxxas with real commercials going to regular people on national TV !!!!!

Don't worry no BRP in it 

http://carpetracers.com/


----------



## ghoulardi

BudBartos said:


> You going ?? I dought You will have anything going on
> 
> SG1 >> You guys in ?



dought ????? indeed


----------



## DJ66

BudBartos said:


> New RC racing movie coming out :thumbsup:
> 
> Don't worry no BRP in it
> 
> http://carpetracers.com/


*IF THEY HAD ANY BRAINS THEY WOULD PUT BRPs IN IT.:thumbsup:*


----------



## BudBartos

SG1 >>>> Call Me Please


----------



## Magz02

BudBartos said:


> Getting everything lined up for the big event on the 21st Just ordered an new batch of motors and batteries :thumbsup:
> If I'm not busy on the 20th I may run out to freddies and keep the CT crew company


Come on out!!:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Magz02 said:


> Come on out!!:thumbsup:


I will try but it is a long ride for Me


----------



## DJ66

*SO WHO'S COMING ON THE 21st???
POST UP PEOPLE.:thumbsup::thumbsup:
ITS GOING TO BE FUN!!!!!!*


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I'll be there after work.


----------



## ghoulardi

I'm in. Cheezy poofs too. :thumbsup:


----------



## ecoastrc

Quick Dumb Ques. Is there Wifi at Freddies?? Might need to bring lap top!!


----------



## ecoastrc

OH ya Ill be there :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

ecoastrc said:


> Quick Dumb Ques. Is there Wifi at Freddies?? Might need to bring lap top!!


No sure best to call Freddie.


----------



## ecoastrc

BobS311 you have PM


----------



## BobS311

Replied ecoastrc


----------



## ZOOOOM

Yes, Freddie has Wireless, but you will have to get the password from him


----------



## Magz02

BudBartos said:


> New RC racing movie coming out :thumbsup:
> Is this what RC needs to give it a kick in the butt ?
> 
> Anyone remember the Punky Brewster show that had RC in it that was a BIG turnaround back then.
> 
> And also Traxxas with real commercials going to regular people on national TV !!!!!
> 
> Don't worry no BRP in it
> 
> http://carpetracers.com/



That's the snowbirds..........


----------



## Magz02

DJ66 said:


> *SO WHO'S COMING ON THE 21st???
> POST UP PEOPLE.:thumbsup::thumbsup:
> ITS GOING TO BE FUN!!!!!!*





My son & I will be there for sure!!!

Also 1 of my rookie drivers is coming to race & see what it is all about outside of our track.

6 drivers in total: Tim Heath , Tim Roberts , Pat Broderick , Bob Roundy , Mike Magliano III & Mike Magliano Jr


----------



## Magz02

ZOOOOM said:


> Yes, Freddie has Wireless, but you will have to get the password from him


THANKS, gonna need my laptop as well.


----------



## TangTester

Magz02 said:


> That's the snowbirds..........


some from the snowbird and the rest from the race in Vegas


----------



## Magz02

Very cool!!:thumbsup:


----------



## suckfish

TangTester said:


> some from the snowbird and the rest from the race in Vegas



Hey I in one of those shot !! do i get dividends:thumbsup:


----------



## Magz02

suckfish said:


> Hey I in one of those shot !! do i get dividends:thumbsup:


U ain't in there........ I looked!!!:freak:

(might of been U "dreaming" of being between the birds-bunnies!!)


----------



## BudBartos

Just ordered a new Vid camera !!! Hope it's here for the big race  

Maybe We should declare it the BRP worlds :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Anyone want a good laugh come on out to Classic tonight I'm going to run in the dirt with Tangs Slash   
Been like 18 years since I raced on the dirt :drunk:


----------



## Magz02

BudBartos said:


> Just ordered a new Vid camera !!! Hope it's here for the big race
> 
> Maybe We should declare it the BRP worlds :thumbsup:


We should have plenti of coverage!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


BRP Worlds....... got a cool twang to it!!!:dude:..


U NEVER KNOW..???? .....


----------



## BudBartos

BudBartos said:


> Anyone want a good laugh come on out to Classic tonight I'm going to run in the dirt with Tangs Slash
> Been like 18 years since I raced on the dirt :drunk:


Almost dominated :thumbsup: TQ by one lap. Crashed and bashed in the main finished 3rd. Tang is good pit B>>>  :wave:


----------



## BobS311

Are they still running Slash only?


----------



## TangTester

its a stock class.....the truck has to br stock from the factory except for the radio and body.....tires have to be stock. Pretty much everyone runs a slash, but there was one HPI and one Assoc. Only thing I did not like was the 10 truck main. I am surprize the truck made it throught it. The other thing was that if you could run 2 cell lipo or 6 cell regular pack...Well All I had were 7 cell that I ran outside.....so I just add a tap on the 6th cell...So the truck was real heavy compare to everyoune else....I could see on the track where the less power and weight were hurting but I was not going to change it. Bud did good for not driving offroad for 18 years


----------



## Micro_Racer

Well - I can not make the BIG race next Saturday  - but I may join Bud for a trip to Freddies on Friday......


----------



## DJ66

Micro_Racer said:


> Well - I can not make the BIG race next Saturday


*THAT SUCKS...*


----------



## BudBartos

Micro_Racer said:


> Well - I can not make the BIG race next Saturday  - but I may join Bud for a trip to Freddies on Friday......


And You could have been world champion


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Well we got another new BRP racer. I just sold me car to a guy and he is going to get it ready for next week :thumbsup:

Bud he is going to need a motor and some stuff so bring the parts rack. I told him you get here early and you will have everything he will need :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Lots of great racers will be running - world champ - maybe - but I dought it. I am sure I would have enjoyed the challange!


----------



## BudBartos

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> Well we got another new BRP racer. I just sold me car to a guy and he is going to get it ready for next week :thumbsup:
> 
> Bud he is going to need a motor and some stuff so bring the parts rack. I told him you get here early and you will have everything he will need :thumbsup:


OK will do


----------



## ecoastrc

Micro_Racer said:


> Well - I can not make the BIG race next Saturday  - but I may join Bud for a trip to Freddies on Friday......


AW MAN!! That sucks hope you come out on Fri. 
We are all getting ready for the trip out. Making shopping lists and going through our cars.. I personally CANT WAIT!! Should be a GOOD time..


----------



## Magz02

ecoastrc said:


> AW MAN!! That sucks hope you come out on Fri.
> We are all getting ready for the trip out. Making shopping lists and going through our cars.. I personally CANT WAIT!! Should be a GOOD time..


DITTO on that !!!!

Who's gonna walk away the 1st ANNUAL "Worlds Champ"?? ...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Magz02

That was it for us boy's!!! ( the "boss-lady" gets a rest!)


Next time we role out these BRP'S we gonna B in OHIO!!!!!


Hangin' with Bud's boys at Freddie's and having a real good time!!!


I am looking SOOO forward to this trip!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

Looks like the weather should be good at least out this way !!!

NO SNOW


----------



## Magz02

Holy Crap..... thank god, I don't have ski's big enough for the DRIVE Bus!!!!!!:freak:

Heat, beer, & a few munchies! Along with the essentials(lots of cars) is all we are packing!!!:thumbsup:


C Ya all in a few days!!:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## all4fun

Micro_Racer said:


> Well - I can not make the BIG race next Saturday  - but I may join Bud for a trip to Freddies on Friday......


Micro...sorry to hear you won't be there next Saturday.  You will be missed. Was really looking forward running with you again.
Dave B.


----------



## suckfish

Micro_Racer said:


> Well - I can not make the BIG race next Saturday  - but I may join Bud for a trip to Freddies on Friday......


Bummer, Definatley come up with Bud om Sat Plenty of Beer & Burgers Friday.. World Champ To be Crowned nice touch.. Do you want my Crown size?? Oh I cant wait to get on the BRP Bus Thursday.. Are you guys Ready for some racing :thumbsup:


----------



## Magz02

suckfish said:


> Bummer, Definatley come up with Bud om Sat Plenty of Beer & Burgers Friday.. World Champ To be Crowned nice touch.. Do you want my Crown size?? Oh I cant wait to get on the BRP Bus Thursday.. Are you guys Ready for some racing :thumbsup:


U R Crown size= BIGGER than life!!! LOL!!!:tongue:

U never were right...????:freak:


----------



## Magz02

BudBartos said:


> Looks like the weather should be good at least out this way !!!
> 
> NO SNOW


I was told that Tim is bringing enough of that cinnomon wiskey to keep us ALL warm!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


AFTER we race of coarse.....


----------



## ecoastrc

Roger That!!!!!


----------



## suckfish

Magz02 said:


> I was told that Tim is bringing enough of that cinnomon wiskey to keep us ALL warm!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> 
> AFTER we race of coarse.....


Maybe for u, I'm starting when we get on the BUS:thumbsup:


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I picked up my supply of Niftech and will try to have it available for you guys when you get to Freddies on Friday. Will see you all Saturday. Have a safe trip coming to Freddies fantastic raceway.


----------



## martian 710

Logan and I aren't going to make it next week. McColloughs has a trophy race and it's a later start so we won't be done in time to make it to Freddie's.


----------



## Magz02

Donald Deutsch said:


> I picked up my supply of Niftech and will try to have it available for you guys when you get to Freddies on Friday. Will see you all Saturday. Have a safe trip coming to Freddies fantastic raceway.


Well THANK YOU sir!! 
We will B safe...... as safe as U can B with 5 nut-jobs!!!

DRIVER excluded..of coarse..


----------



## Magz02

martian 710 said:


> Logan and I aren't going to make it next week. McColloughs has a trophy race and it's a later start so we won't be done in time to make it to Freddie's.


Sorry to hear U can't make it, but the best of luck to you at that trophy race!

Next year.... or maybe next month??? U never know with this crew??!!


----------



## suckfish

Magz02 said:


> Well THANK YOU sir!!
> We will B safe...... as safe as U can B with 5 nut-jobs!!!
> 
> DRIVER excluded..of coarse..


Nice callong your own son a Nut!! as far as the rest of ussss. OBAMA


----------



## suckfish

martian 710 said:


> Logan and I aren't going to make it next week. McColloughs has a trophy race and it's a later start so we won't be done in time to make it to Freddie's.


That's stinks.. but hey you'll still be racing

:thumbsup:


----------



## Magz02

suckfish said:


> Nice callong your own son a Nut!! as far as the rest of ussss. OBAMA


The apples don't fall far from the tree U know...



We need a new SWAMP A** AWARD......

mines all dirty..??..??..??




Who's gonna receive the 1st annual award......
....... gentlemen......start UR engines!!

For those who have no idea........ I'll explain later.

P.S.- No demonstrations PLEASE!!


----------



## ecoastrc

Donald Deutsch said:


> I picked up my supply of Niftech and will try to have it available for you guys when you get to Freddies on Friday. Will see you all Saturday. Have a safe trip coming to Freddies fantastic raceway.


Thanks A bunch And hope to see you on Friday!!


----------



## ecoastrc

martian 710 said:


> Logan and I aren't going to make it next week. McColloughs has a trophy race and it's a later start so we won't be done in time to make it to Freddie's.


Thats TOO BAD!! maybe Next Time. And good luck to you both!


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Sorry, can't make Friday. I work two shifts at work and do not get done until 8:45 at night.


----------



## suckfish

Donald Deutsch said:


> Sorry, can't make Friday. I work two shifts at work and do not get done until 8:45 at night.


Hey the party will be just getting started then.. u sure?? LOL:dude:


----------



## suckfish

Question for you guys out in OHIO, Does Freddies have an outdoor track? would love to bring my ERevo to rip around some new dirt.. Thanks in advance


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Freddie has a dirt track.. not sure what shape it is right now

Wait til you see his 1/4 scale track, got to be the best in the country !!


----------



## BudBartos

OK how many for Sat? I know of 9 for sure plus the CT crew, Toledo and MI Racers.There are 3 new racers going to be coming also :thumbsup:

Freddie has a dirt oval I don't know if He did the off road track but ther is plenty of room to play 

I will have the rack packed got more motors in and TSR 1500 cells !!!!


----------



## Crusty

I'm going to try to make it if nothing else comes up. I just bought a used car, and am working on it. Looks like I'll need a stock motor, gears, and maybe tires.


----------



## DJ66

*BUD CAN YOU BRING ME 2 SETS OF BODY POSTS..:thumbsup:
(8 POSTS TOTAL)*


----------



## K-5 CAPER

I will be there


----------



## BudBartos

Crusty said:


> I'm going to try to make it if nothing else comes up. I just bought a used car, and am working on it. Looks like I'll need a stock motor, gears, and maybe tires.


 
Cool I'll have it all at the track :thumbsup:

Dave>> Got it


----------



## BobS311

Ryan and I will be there:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

That looks like 14 that I know of. Should be a good turnout I fig 20 to 25 :thumbsup: 

Don P >> Gary C >> You guys going to try it


----------



## DJ66

*ALL4FUN...ANYBODY COMING WITH YOU???
WAZZER HOW ABOUT YOU...YOU COMING???
ITS GONNA BE FUN!!!!! :thumbsup:*


----------



## ghoulardi

I'm in. Cheezy poofs too !


----------



## Micro_Racer

Well I have a new body for the next race.... I hope to give a few people a HAND (out of my way) :thumbsup:


----------



## tight off

suckfish said:


> Question for you guys out in OHIO, Does Freddies have an outdoor track? would love to bring my ERevo to rip around some new dirt.. Thanks in advance


I say bring it. Stack up some lipos and have at on the banked oval. Go FAST turn left.


----------



## all4fun

DJ66 said:


> *ALL4FUN...ANYBODY COMING WITH YOU???
> WAZZER HOW ABOUT YOU...YOU COMING???
> ITS GONNA BE FUN!!!!! :thumbsup:*


Hi Dave.....Myself and Dave Willey will be attending Saturday. That would be great if Wasser comes out!! See everyone Saturday. :thumbsup:
Dave B.


----------



## all4fun

Micro_Racer said:


> Well I have a new body for the next race.... I hope to give a few people a HAND (out of my way) :thumbsup:


Micro......I like your new Lid....looks Cool!! :thumbsup:

Dave B.


----------



## DJ66

*COOL...*:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Dave >> Good to hear :thumbsup: 

I just looked at the indoor champs entry list 131 entries with 11 classes  and it's next week. RC doing better that ever:drunk:

Mod touring had 2 racers :freak: What the heck :wave:


----------



## BudBartos

Check this out :thumbsup: 
http://www.snowbirdnationals.com/index.htm


----------



## ecoastrc

Thats pretty cool!! Thats a much younger Mr Bartos.. Hay maybe when your down there you can talk about getting Your cars in as a class..


----------



## BudBartos

ecoastrc said:


> Thats pretty cool!! Thats a much younger Mr Bartos.. Hay maybe when your down there you can talk about getting Your cars in as a class..


13 years younger 

SG1 >> Better get My car ready !!!!


----------



## suckfish

That's awesome Bud, I guess were in for a run for our Money against a Legend :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Yes I guess :thumbsup: I'll be the old guy with no hair!!!


----------



## Magz02

BudBartos said:


> Yes I guess :thumbsup: I'll be the old guy with no hair!!!


Uuum, U wont B alone my friend!!:thumbsup:

We got 1 on our bus!!! (sorry BoboO...couldn't resist!!:tongue


----------



## Magz02

Micro_Racer said:


> Well I have a new body for the next race.... I hope to give a few people a HAND (out of my way) :thumbsup:


VERY NICE!!!!!!


here's my 3 for the OHIO run:











Ooops, don't know where the CAT car pic. went????
oh well 2 anyway...


----------



## Magz02

BudBartos said:


> Check this out :thumbsup:
> http://www.snowbirdnationals.com/index.htm


That was pretty cool!!!!

Advice to U........ Don't chew bubble gum........... scarecrow will pick on U and it doesn't work anyways.....:freak:

I would LOVE to take the bus back there!!! But only in BRP style......




work on it..... & we will come!!


----------



## DJ66

*MAGZ...LOVE THE VFW TRUCK..:thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## ecoastrc

WOW DUDE!! I know where my next bodys are going!!


----------



## Magz02

DJ66 said:


> *MAGZ...LOVE THE VFW TRUCK..:thumbsup::thumbsup:*


THANK YOU!!

I hope I can put it out front as much as Hornaday is!!!

Especially at Freddies!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Magz02

ecoastrc said:


> WOW DUDE!! I know where my next bodys are going!!


Jason does some GREAT work!!!


----------



## suckfish

Yeah those are some sweet bodies , But how's that Motor working for you...? sorry couldn't resist. Oh and by the way That would be Hambone as the Bald guy.. But I'm certanly the Old Fat guy..


----------



## Micro_Racer

Nice bodies Magz!


----------



## wazzer

DJ66 said:


> *ALL4FUN...ANYBODY COMING WITH YOU???*
> *WAZZER HOW ABOUT YOU...YOU COMING???*
> *ITS GONNA BE FUN!!!!! :thumbsup:*


Provided I don't have any work issues, I will attempt to make it out.


----------



## Magz02

Micro_Racer said:


> Nice bodies Magz!


*THANKS!!*


----------



## Magz02

suckfish said:


> Yeah those are some sweet bodies , But how's that Motor working for you...? sorry couldn't resist. Oh and by the way That would be Hambone as the Bald guy.. But I'm certanly the Old Fat guy..


Aagh, motor isssue is resolved... after MUCH bit*@ing they gave me the " what can we do to fix our problem?"
I simply stated.... GET ME MY MOTOR....BE4 I LEAVE!!!....AS U PROMISED!!


Well, it's being over-nighted today.....:thumbsup:

Once I sent them the previous e-mails they understood what went wrong, then they were.. yes sir'ing me to death!

Anyways, all is good now..... Mikey's temper has settled to a dull roar.


----------



## suckfish

Magz02 said:


> Aagh, motor isssue is resolved... after MUCH bit*@ing they gave me the " what can we do to fix our problem?"
> I simply stated.... GET ME MY MOTOR....BE4 I LEAVE!!!....AS U PROMISED!!
> 
> 
> Well, it's being over-nighted today.....:thumbsup:
> 
> Once I sent them the previous e-mails they understood what went wrong, then they were.. yes sir'ing me to death!
> 
> Anyways, all is good now..... Mikey's temper has settled to a dull roar.


AND YOU BOUGHT IT :dude:


----------



## Magz02

Couple more days boy's!!!!!!


SHALL THE FUN BEGIN!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Magz02

suckfish said:


> AND YOU BOUGHT IT :dude:


Da whole song & dance.............................:drunk:


----------



## Hangtime

Nice bodies guys. I think Micros new nickname will be hamburger!

You should have another racer or two coming in. C. Stiwald bought my cars. Be kind to that Duck car! lol


----------



## Micro_Racer

Hangtime - sorry to see you sell your stuff  So you getting all new stuff


----------



## BudBartos

wazzer said:


> Provided I don't have any work issues, I will attempt to make it out.


That would be cool !!!! Weather is going to be good 

Hangtime >> I will have all Your new stuff at the track Sat !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## all4fun

BudBartos said:


> That would be cool !!!! Weather is going to be good
> 
> Hangtime >> I will have all Your new stuff at the track Sat !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Wasser and Hangtime..........it would be great to see you both at Freddies Sat. :thumbsup: With the guys coming from Ct. it should be some fun racing.
Hangtime......I hope "all your new stuff " is BRP stuff. Missed racin' with ya at Freddies this past summer.
Dave B.


----------



## BudBartos

K-5 >> You get that PM ?


----------



## IN2RACIN

What time does racing start this Sat?


----------



## BudBartos

Racing starts at 5:00 !!! I should be there about 3:00


----------



## ecoastrc

BudBartos said:


> Racing starts at 5:00 !!! I should be there about 3:00


You mean you won't be there for breakfast????


----------



## DJ66

*HEY BUD...YOU GOT A PM.:thumbsup:*


----------



## BudBartos

OK !!
K-5 >>>> You have PM


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I just worked it out with Freddie so you CT guys can buy the niftech compound before you practice. That way you can have your cars setup for Saturday. LOL


----------



## ecoastrc

Donald Deutsch said:


> I just worked it out with Freddie so you CT guys can buy the niftech compound before you practice. That way you can have your cars setup for Saturday. LOL


Awsome u the man!!!
THANKS SO MUCH!!
See you all in a couple days!!


----------



## suckfish

Well guys here's a look at what I'll be coming out with..


----------



## BudBartos

NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

pm back at you Bud


----------



## DJ66

wazzer said:


> Provided I don't have any work issues, I will attempt to make it out.


*HOPE IT WORKS OUT AND YOU'LL BE ABLE TO JOIN US.:thumbsup:
SUCKFISH...NICE PAINT.*:thumbsup:
*JUST A REMINDER TO CHANGE YOUR GEARS BACK TO FREDDIES GEARING.:thumbsup:*


----------



## suckfish

DJ66 said:


> *HOPE IT WORKS OUT AND YOU'LL BE ABLE TO JOIN US.:thumbsup:
> SUCKFISH...NICE PAINT.*:thumbsup:
> *JUST A REMINDER TO CHANGE YOUR GEARS BACK TO FREDDIES GEARING.:thumbsup:*


Thanks DJ and yeah we have our cars set with the correct gears, well most do.. ONE MORE DAY OF WORK.. Let's GO Racin :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Just about have everything ready for the BRP1/18th scale worlds this weekend :thumbsup: 
If anyone needs anything special let Me know.


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I need the winning numbers for tonights lotto.


----------



## TangTester

BudBartos said:


> If anyone needs anything special let Me know.


Can I get a liter of cola


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Will you take a litter of kittys instead.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Looks like Bud and I will make it out Friday afternoon.....see you guys then!


----------



## Magz02

Micro_Racer said:


> Looks like Bud and I will make it out Friday afternoon.....see you guys then!


GREAT C U then!!


----------



## Magz02

BudBartos said:


> Just about have everything ready for the BRP1/18th scale worlds this weekend :thumbsup:
> If anyone needs anything special let Me know.


I was given the ol' 1,2 from the store I bought the motor from!!!!

I will need a pair of 4200Kv's or just 1 if UR short?


Bus is ready, we are ready, around 7 P.M. we plan to leave CT.



:thumbsup::thumbsup:
Really looking forward to a good time at the *BRP WORLDS*!!!!!!!!
& meeting everyone!!!!:wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## Magz02

Donald Deutsch said:


> I need the winning numbers for tonights lotto.


Sorry sir, my wife already has them, but I'm sure we can split it!!! LOL!!

Will C U in 24!!!:wave:


----------



## BudBartos

4200's ? if they will be in   
I have a couple I will bring to loan out.

Have a good safe trip to the wild west :thumbsup:


----------



## TangTester

I have a few 4200 motors that I will bring if anyone want to bu them......15.00 each


----------



## BudBartos

I'll take the one in Your car


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> I'll take the one in Your car


Ditto - Mr. Speedy :tongue:


----------



## all4fun

BudBartos said:


> I'll take the one in Your car


Heck, I'll take the car!!!!! LOL :thumbsup:


----------



## TangTester

Its not the motor or the car....its my superior driving talent......

.......aww hell I could not even type that without laughing


----------



## BudBartos

TangTester said:


> Its not the motor or the car....its my superior driving talent......
> 
> .......aww hell I could not even type that without laughing


You are correct Who else is 15 time BRP champion :thumbsup:


----------



## Magz02

TangTester said:


> I have a few 4200 motors that I will bring if anyone want to bu them......15.00 each


If U have any left??????? LOL!!!

I'll take 'em!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:



& *THANK YOU!!*


----------



## Magz02

The bus is all warmed up and loaded, just waiting on 3 drivers to end the work day and we are out!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

See U all in the A.M.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Do drive safly and becareful in Ohio, they love to hand out speeding tickets to out of state vehicles.


----------



## ecoastrc

Donald Deutsch said:


> Do drive safly and becareful in Ohio, they love to hand out speeding tickets to out of state vehicles.


We are all loaded and ready to leave. Just doing some last moving around stuff in the bus and then we out!!! See you all in the AM!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Drive safely - see you guys tomorrow


----------



## ecoastrc

We are rolled in about 5 this morning at cracker barrel getting some grub see you all soon


----------



## Micro_Racer

COOL - see you guys this afternoon!


----------



## BudBartos

Dave L >>> Will be at Freddies around 2:30 3:00 :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ66

BudBartos said:


> Dave L >>> Will be at Freddies around 2:30 3:00 :thumbsup:


:thumbsup::thumbsup:
*ARE THE CT. GUYS HOOKED UP YET???:lol::lol:*


----------



## BudBartos

DJ66 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> *ARE THE CT. GUYS HOOKED UP YET???:lol::lol:*


Hope so !!!! I'm taking the rent a racer to cut a few laps


----------



## BudBartos

All You local BRP's better get your A game on the CT crew has been on the track all day and are getting it dialed in.

The bite is up from what We normaly have since they have put some laps down today !!! Should be a good show :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

It was nice to meet everyone today, and see the "Bus"! Bud is right the CT Crew is F A S T! The local boys better bring their A game....I think Wazzer is going to make an appearance as well!

Bud - don't forget to grab the points!

I posted on the bulletin board the updates points standings....


----------



## DJ66

*IT WAS GREAT TO MEET EVERYONE TODAY....I THINK ITS GOING TO BE ALOT OF FUN SATURDAY...I CAN'T WAIT!!!! :thumbsup:*


----------



## BudBartos

Someone remind Me to get the points :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ66

BudBartos said:


> Someone remind Me to get the points :thumbsup:


*HEY BUD...GET THE POINTS TOMORROW.:thumbsup:
I WAS SURPRISED IT TOOK OVER AN HOUR ...:lol:*


----------



## TangTester

Hey dave...

Remind me to remind Bud tommorrow to get the points


----------



## martian 710

Hey Tang remind Dave to remind Bud to get the points tomorrow!!!:wave::tongue: You guys have fun tomorrow!!!:thumbsup: I have to get to bed offroad practice starts at 7am tomorrow!!!:drunk:


----------



## DJ66

martian 710 said:


> I have to get to bed offroad practice starts at 7am tomorrow!!!:drunk:


*IF YOU WERE RACING BRPs YOU COULD SLEEP IN...
I FORGET WHAT WAS I SUPPOSE TO DO????*


----------



## mudguppydave

will see everyone in a few hours. stopping at pat's track with dave b. to set my car up then heading out.:thumbsup: dave w.


----------



## BudBartos

I'm in the box and all is ready to go :thumbsup: 
Motors, batt's, tires parts rack is full!!!! but My pockets are empty 

See You all about 3:00 :wave:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Sorry guys, the mail man delivered the mail, but no brushless motors....I am sure they will show up Monday!

Have fun tonight!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

Micro_Racer said:


> Sorry guys, the mail man delivered the mail, but no brushless motors....I am sure they will show up Monday!
> 
> Have fune tonight!!!!


Thats a for sure


----------



## midgetracer81

Had A great time this weekend Thanks To all!


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Great night at Freddies. Meet a nice group of people from CT. and had a good race. Hope everybody gets home in good order. See those that can make it Dec 5th.


----------



## ecoastrc

Well The CT gang had a great time at "THE BRP WORLDS" At Freedies this weekend. It was worth the trip FOR SURE!!!! It sure was nice to put some faces on everyone we talk with. It was some close racing and we had a blast!! We are already talking and making plans to make another trip.. Everyone we met and raced with was freindly and helpful! Freddie You are the Man Not only do you have one nice racing faclity and Hobby shop your Hospitality was top notch!! And WE WILL be back!! Thanks to all that helped us out getting dialed in!! I took video of all the mains and are being uploaded to You tube as I right this. I will be sure to post them up as soon as I can! We will be heading home in the AM.


----------



## DJ66

*ALL I CAN SAY IS WOW!!!
WHAT A NIGHT OF RACING...WE HAD IT ALL TONIGHT...CLOSE RACING...CRASHES:freak::freak:...AND BIG TIME FUN.
CONGRATS TO ALL THE WINNERS.:thumbsup:
IT WAS GREAT TO RACE WITH ALL THE OUT OF TOWNERS AND NEWBIES. HOPE YOU ALL HAD FUN.:thumbsup:
THANKS TO BUD FOR A GREAT LITTLE CAR AND TO FREDDIE FOR GIVING US A GREAT PLACE TO RACE. WE'RE LUCKY GUYS
HAVE A SAFE TRIP HOME CT. GUYS IT WAS NICE TO MEET YOU ALL...MAYBE WE'LL DO IT AGAIN SOMEDAY.:woohoo: 
SEE YOU ON THE 5TH.:wave:*


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Ditto>> thanks to all for making the road trip from Ct, the Toledo area and Wazzer!!

Thanks for having us Freddie, great job as always

Thanks Bud for putting on the series


----------



## all4fun

Just got home from Freddies. Dropped Dave Willey off in Toledo. Dave...... tell your Wife thanks for those delicious cookies. It's now 2:50am and I'm still wide awake from thinking about all the fun we had last night......5 hours ago, of course the coffee helped. Another great night of racing at Freddies. Thanks to Freddie for having us all and really enjoyed your enthusiastic and entertaining race announcing. Congrats to all the winners. Great to meet and race with the gang from CT. Looking forward to racing with you all your next trip out. Micro, you were missed. Hangtime, I was looking forward seeing you......but your car you sold (Aflac duck) is still pretty fast, even with someone else driving it. I'm going to bed, now I'm really tired.


----------



## Micro_Racer

WOW - sounds like everyone had a GREAT TIME! :thumbsup:

SO WHO IS THE WORLD CHAMP????? 

Can't wait to see the video


----------



## spider004

A day late and dollar short!

Hope everbody had great time! Going to be in area today and wished it could have been yesterday to watch the Worlds. Story of my life!


James McNees


----------



## BudBartos

Thanks all for coming out and joining in on the FUN :thumbsup: 
Total of 34 entries made for some awsome racing action in all the classes.

The BRP 2009 oval world champs are Bruce Shafstall in stock his first win since coming back from a 20 year layoff from RC. Super stock was won by Tim Heath that rode the coach to the west from CT. Brushless went to 15 time BRP champion and now BRP oval world champion Tangtester  ( Even though I won but I don't count ) Like I said there was plenty of good racing and good wreaking 

Thanks again to all and I will post some pictures soon.

Next event is Dec 5th so make it down


----------



## mudguppydave

thanks to freddie for a great place to race and great hospitality. thanks to bud for a great car to race. it was fun to meet and race with everyone. will be back sometime. hope everyone gets home safe.:wave: dave willey


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> Brushless went to 15 time BRP champion and now BRP oval world champion Tangtester  ( Even though I won but I don't count )


So he was 2nd? How can you be the world champ if you come in 2nd


----------



## BudBartos

Micro_Racer said:


> So he was 2nd? How can you be the world champ if you come in 2nd


Cause I don't count :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Heres Your chance to own RC racing history  
http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-1-12-wo...ptZRadio_Control_Vehicles?hash=item5637452074


----------



## BudBartos

Here are a few pictures from the BRP 2009 oval worlds :thumbsup: 
Sorry rest of photos did not come out


----------



## ecoastrc

OK here are the Main Videos Great Job and concrats to all the winners!! INJOY!!


----------



## Magz02

I just want to make a _quick_ post.... 
I so need some sleep!!!:freak::freak:



*A HUGE THANK YOU TO ALL, YOU GUY'S WERE FANTASTIC!!!!!*:thumbsup::thumbsup:


nite!!:wave:


----------



## ecoastrc

Having trouble with The Super Stock A Main Video Sorry But Hope to get it up soon!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Thanks for posting ecoastrc! Man those BRP cars are FAST!!!!! So how did the CT Crew like the 10 minute A mains? A little different from your 4 min runs!?!?!

Hope to see (and race) with you guys again.....


----------



## DJ66

*GREAT VIDEOS..THANKS.:thumbsup:*


----------



## wazzer

Was nice to get back out to Freddies, see all the regulars, and run the BRP's again. I had a blast! You guys from CT are a great group of racers.


----------



## BudBartos

WOW great Videos :thumbsup: THANKS  

Wazzer >> Good seeing You also maybe Toledo in a couple of weeks or next 2010

Watch the first one Brushless A Main at 9.41 the fun starts but close Your ears !!!!!

WOW They are going pretty fast !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## suckfish

Guy's I just want to say I know we all had a blast racing with you all out in Ohio.. A special Thanks to Freddies Hobby shop for his great hospitality remember support your local hobby shop. We met some realy good people and look forward to racing with you again. To Bud Bartos aka "World Champ" thanks for making a Great car to race. remember you all have a open invitation to Drive Raceway next time you all want to come out to CT and race on a short track. Money Bob


----------



## DJ66

*BOBS311...YOU GOT A PM.:thumbsup:*


----------



## ecoastrc

Micro_Racer said:


> Thanks for posting ecoastrc! Man those BRP cars are FAST!!!!! So how did the CT Crew like the 10 minute A mains? A little different from your 4 min runs!?!?!
> 
> Hope to see (and race) with you guys again.....


No problem on the video. Micro thanks for all the help on friday. Wished you had been there on Sat. for the race. But we are planing our next trip out so next time!! The 10 min Mains were cool. We were all worried about the run time but we practiced runs even longer than that so we knew we would be allright. The hard part was running three classes for three of us. I was told never again by all three. But in all It was a blast. Maybe some of you can make the trip out to Ct. Mike already told Bud he would put him up in the Bus!!


----------



## BudBartos

We used to run like 2 classes and it was a real rush to get ready. Martian710 that used to come (HINT) would run 2 or 3 and his kids so He was wrenching on like 4 cars :thumbsup:


----------



## Crusty

I had a blast racing with you guys. Thanks Bud, for your assistance getting my car ready! I'm impressed with these cars. I didn't see any broken parts, just some electrical failures. I'll be back, and plan to run the rest of the series.


----------



## BudBartos

Crusty said:


> I had a blast racing with you guys. Thanks Bud, for your assistance getting my car ready! I'm impressed with these cars. I didn't see any broken parts, just some electrical failures. I'll be back, and plan to run the rest of the series.


Good the hear :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ66

Crusty said:


> I had a blast racing with you guys. Thanks Bud, for your assistance getting my car ready! I'm impressed with these cars. I didn't see any broken parts, just some electrical failures. I'll be back, and plan to run the rest of the series.


*A NEW BRPer IS BORN..:thumbsup:*


----------



## DJ66

*K-5...YOU GOT A PM.:thumbsup:*


----------



## Micro_Racer

*Road Racing*

I miss road racing! Don't get me wrong, I love the oval racing at Freddies. The series is a lot of FUN, and Freddie has been very kind to the BRP racers :thumbsup:

BUT, I miss the days of both right and left hand turns!!! I know a few people who may feel the same . I have been thinking of putting together a brushless road car, and hitting the Gate or Toledo on an off weekend. Anyone else interested?


----------



## TangTester

I know Bud has been talking about after the champs running at the gate....But No on brushless. He was thinking super stock rules. I dont think brushless would be very good on a road course


----------



## martian 710

BudBartos said:


> We used to run like 2 classes and it was a real rush to get ready. Martian710 that used to come (HINT) would run 2 or 3 and his kids so He was wrenching on like 4 cars :thumbsup:


Yep I used to run all 3 classes plus wrench 2 cars for my kids. I usually accounted for about 25% of the entries on raceday.:drunk: When I used to run 1/10 carpet I pitted 7 cars on raceday if I had both kids along. Only pitting 4-5 offroad cars at the moment.:tongue: Hopefully we'll make it to a couple races this winter. I know we'll all be at the Figure-8 race for sure.:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## martian 710

Micro_Racer said:


> I miss road racing! Don't get me wrong, I love the oval racing at Freddies. The series is a lot of FUN, and Freddie has been very kind to the BRP racers :thumbsup:
> 
> BUT, I miss the days of both right and left hand turns!!! I know a few people who may feel the same . I have been thinking of putting together a brushless road car, and hitting the Gate or Toledo on an off weekend. Anyone else interested?


Saturdays are tough for me. Friday night or Sunday and I'm there!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

No brushless road for Me. If We run road races it's going to be 370 and 10/45 gear. But then they are not points races so I guess You can run brushless Micro !!!


----------



## martian 710

TangTester said:


> I know Bud has been talking about after the champs running at the gate....But No on brushless. He was thinking super stock rules. I dont think brushless would be very good on a road course


I agree with Stock or Superstock I know at the micro nats a couple of years ago the Brushless cars had a lot of cogging issues and were a handfull to drive maybe with the lower kv motors it would be better.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Guys - keep in mind the 4200KV brushless motor is less powerful than the stock 370 motor - I repeat LESS POWERFUL than the stock motor. That is why we gear them up at Freddies. In fact the Super Stock gearing on the rear wheel dyno is FASTER than the brushless - by 1-2 MPH. Bud with a truck body in the summer series 2 years ago with the current super stock gears ran 63 laps. We are running the same laps with Brushless and have better front and rear tires.

It will be a non points race....the brushless is slower than the brushed....

AND, I no longer have brushed motors nor am I going to ever buy another one!


----------



## BudBartos

Cool thats why I said You can run brushless :thumbsup: any KVA You want !!!!
I'll pass You coming out of the turns when the brushless won't go. Don't forget We ran on road at Classic last year brushless SUCKED


----------



## Micro_Racer

COOL - I accept your challenge to put together a brushless car that is competitive to the Bud's Super Stock. I did not race a brushless motor at Classics - plus the ESC's software has been much improved since the 2007 Micro Nats (the last time I ran a brushless on a road course). I guarantee I can build a car that has the rip off the corner and plenty of speed down the strait. The problem of the motor not going is overcome with the proper ESC settings. Which I am positive you did not change at Classics's when you ran.....


----------



## BudBartos

Now have to see if Gate will keep there schedule so they run weekends that We don't have a race at freddies.


----------



## BudBartos

Martian710 >> Summer series will be on Fridays again. Sorry about the Sat races but it works out real nice :thumbsup:


----------



## TangTester

I dont think you can really compare what a brushed motor and a brushless motor can do. Just on an oval I notice a big different in how the power is. I think the biggest thing to improve the brushless racing was car set-up. If you look at my brushed car that I when 63 laps with compare to the brushless.. The t-bar, and front springs are totally different. Plus the way that I drive getting on and off the throttle at different point is big tooo. If you do have a challenge, I might be in on it. Brushed side.


----------



## BudBartos

TangTester said:


> I dont think you can really compare what a brushed motor and a brushless motor can do. Just on an oval I notice a big different in how the power is. I think the biggest thing to improve the brushless racing was car set-up. If you look at my brushed car that I when 63 laps with compare to the brushless.. The t-bar, and front springs are totally different. Plus the way that I drive getting on and off the throttle at different point is big tooo. If you do have a challenge, I might be in on it. Brushed side.


You should know Your world champion :thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710

Micro_Racer said:


> plus the ESC's software has been much improved since the 2007 Micro Nats (the last time I ran a brushless on a road course).


 ??? I think you chickened out and didn't even race the brushless there!!!:devil::tongue::wave:


----------



## Micro_Racer

yep - only practiced with the brushless - never ran the race with it! At that time I only had the 6800KV motor....


----------



## BobS311

I would be interested in running the road course at the Gate if you guys can work out you relationship issues :jest:


----------



## BudBartos

I'll talk to paul this weekend and see what there schedule will be.


----------



## Micro_Racer

I posted on the Gate forum, asking what the 2010 schedule will be.


----------



## Micro_Racer

may try to go to the practice on Dec 9th...


----------



## BudBartos

If You want to avoid the black friday shopping hasseles stop on out at the 30th US indoor champs at the Holiday Inn on Rockside rd. Crowds should not be that BIG 

I will have a table on friday, Sat and Sunday all the BRP goodies and more 

SC18V2M car kits will have a race special price of $89.98 for the champs only

So stop out and Keep me company  Oh You can also watch some Crazy RC racing :drunk:


----------



## BudBartos

Also got in the new 4200 brushless motors !!

Mudpuppydave >> Yours shipped today


----------



## Donald Deutsch

See you Sat.


----------



## Crusty

I'm gonna try to get up there Friday.


----------



## BudBartos

I should be there about 11:00 friday. No need to rush from what I have heard.


----------



## Easy

All you guys have a great turkey day. 
Bud, will try and make it out Sat. some time. 
Don D. Give me an email, maybe we can ride together. 
Hope to be out racing now that grass/leaves are done for the year, and some of the other commitments I am trying to change.
Everyone have a safe one.
Don (slow/fast, don't remember which)


----------



## mudguppydave

*4200 motor*

thanks bud :thumbsup: dave w.


----------



## BobS311

*Happy Thanksgiving Guys*

From Bob and Ryan


----------



## BudBartos

Happy Thanksgiving All :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

To all my fellow racers and friends

Happy Turkey Day

Eat, sleep, and wrench on your cars!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Easy said:


> Hope to be out racing now that grass/leaves are done for the year, and some of the other commitments I am trying to change.
> Don (slow/fast, don't remember which)


Did you put together your brushless car yet 

Hope to see you at the track soon!!!! :wave:


----------



## martian 710

Happy Turkey Day Everyone!!! Gobble, Gobble!!!(up all that good food):wave:


----------



## Easy

Micro_Racer said:


> Did you put together your brushless car yet
> 
> Hope to see you at the track soon!!!! :wave:


Had it ready to race a few months ago. I'll explain when I see you, just remember NEVER VOLUNTEER TO HELP ANYONE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ecoastrc

HAPPY TURKEY DAY ALL (Wish I was Racing)


----------



## all4fun

*Happy Thanksgivine everyone !!!*

Dave Berry


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Yes Happy and safe Thanksgiving to all.


----------



## OrangeRacer

*Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!!!!!*

Goin thru some issues but will hopefully be out one of these days.

Have a great winter season!


----------



## BudBartos

OK BRP Racers check this out :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

what is that???? can you buy that beautiful stuff ?


----------



## BudBartos

Yes You can and there is more beautiful items to come !!!


http://www.zazzle.com/utl/getpanel?...budbartos&at=238607188130980531&st=POPULARITY


----------



## BudBartos

Here is the store :thumbsup:

http://www.zazzle.com/budbartos

Check back ofter it always changing !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Will there be BRP boxers and thongs for sale soon??


----------



## BudBartos

Working on shoes, ties, hats ect :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

K-5 CAPER said:


> Will there be BRP boxers and thongs for sale soon??


I just realised thats sick :drunk:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Will Tang be modeling the thongs??


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Whats that Losi add in the back ground. Could never buy one that looks like that. Losi leaves a bad taste in my mouth from previous dealings.


----------



## BudBartos

It's on the wall were the picture was taken

The web site is pretty cool. You can choose colors styles ect.

I'll be at the champs friday about 11:00 !! I will be modeling a T shirt and Sweatshirt


----------



## Micro_Racer

Why that picture?


----------



## BudBartos

You don't like? It's the only one I had  Plus it's goofy


----------



## martian 710

K-5 CAPER said:


> Will Tang be modeling the thongs??


I just lost my turkey!!!!:drunk:


----------



## BudBartos

ecoastrc said:


> OK here are the Main Videos Great Job and concrats to all the winners!! INJOY!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CLzJdttnhpM http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JMxoC6YvlAE http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nMtEmeslUM4[URL]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CzbRWfcqLUU[/URL]


Just movin up.


----------



## Magz02

*HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL!!!*


----------



## Micro_Racer

Well it's Black Friday.....be sure to get your BRP order in soon...Bud gets _very busy_ this time of the year 

Get your BRP brushless motor before they sell out! :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Micro_Racer said:


> Well it's Black Friday.....be sure to get your BRP order in soon...Bud gets _very busy_ this time of the year
> 
> Get your BRP brushless motor before they sell out! :thumbsup:


Trust Me in the old days it was full blast from now till about March !!! Now the busy rush lasts about 1 week right after Christmas.

I have 3 motors remaining :thumbsup:


----------



## Easy

Bud 
You have a pm


----------



## BudBartos

Got it I will have it there :thumbsup:


----------



## Easy

Thanks


----------



## ghoulardi

*Shirt*

And to think you laughed at my " Welcome home Jim Trafficant" sweatshirt !


----------



## ecoastrc

will the results from the WORLDS be posted anywhere??


----------



## BudBartos

Freddie>> Can You post the worlds results?

Micro has the sheets for the points.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Bud

How are things going at the champs??


----------



## Easy

Bud
You have a pm
Don


----------



## BudBartos

K-5 CAPER said:


> Bud
> 
> How are things going at the champs??


DEAD :drunk::drunk: They will be done today about 3:00 Only stuff I sold was to the BRP racers that came out:thumbsup:


----------



## Easy

Bud
You have another PM.
Don


----------



## BudBartos

Champs over SG1 finished second in masters. He is ready to back to BRP :thumbsup:


----------



## all4fun

BudBartos said:


> Champs over SG1 finished second in masters. He is ready to back to BRP :thumbsup:


Good job SG1 !!!

Bud.......How many attended the Champs this year? Sounds like the turn out was low this year. 
Dave B.


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Mr Bill said there were about 220 entrys. Way down from previous years.


----------



## BudBartos

Donald Deutsch said:


> Mr Bill said there were about 220 entrys. Way down from previous years.


I heard 206 it was the smallest turnout I can ever remember.

OK holiday is over time for BRP racing this coming Sat. :thumbsup:

Don D >> I have 2 trays if you want


----------



## all4fun

BudBartos said:


> I heard 206 it was the smallest turnout I can ever remember.
> 
> OK holiday is over time for BRP racing this coming Sat. :thumbsup:
> 
> Don D >> I have 2 trays if you want


Bud, everything is a GO for Sat, Dec 12th at HobbyStopWest for everyone to get together for a big BRP Oval race. BRP Stock, Superstock, and Brushless rules will be followed.:thumbsup:
Dave B.


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Bud I will take them. See you Sat.


----------



## BudBartos

all4fun said:


> Bud, everything is a GO for Sat, Dec 12th at HobbyStopWest for everyone to get together for a big BRP Oval race. BRP Stock, Superstock, and Brushless rules will be followed.:thumbsup:
> Dave B.


 
Ok will try to line up some racers :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Dave - what time does racing start at HobbyStop? I hope later in the afternoon (after 2pm)


----------



## Crusty

Where is Hobby Stop?


----------



## BudBartos

OnRoad 1/18th Points Series starts 10/16/09 and runs every friday night and ends 3/6/10 with awards presentation. As of now, there will be five throw outs. Classes are: 1/18th 4wd Stock Touring (M18, RS4, Raptor). 1/18th 4wd Stock Onroad (18R, Recoils, Duratrax TC, Duratrax Rally). 1/18th Stock 2WD Pan Car (BRP, Scalpel). 1/18th Stock 2WD Truck/Buggy. 1/18th Stock 4WD Truck/Buggy. 1/16th Stock Slash/Revo class. Doors open at 4:00pm........racing starts at 7:00pm promptly. Three rounds of qualifying and mains.

Oval Point Series starts 10/17/09 and runs every saturday and ends 3/7/10 with awards presentation. As of now, there will be five throw outs. Classes are: Mini Slider Stock. Mini Slider Open. Mini Late Model Stock. Mini Late Model Open. 1/18th truck/buggy Open. 1/18th Pan Car Stock. 1/18th Pan Car Open. 1/12th Pan Car Stock (Late Model Bodies). 1/10th Stock Outlaw. Doors open at 9:00am........racing starts at 12:00pm promptly. Three rounds of qualifying and mains. All race fees for OnRoad and Oval: 1st class $12. Each additional classes $6.

Track size: 80ft x 36ft. with 6 to 7ft lanes. Oval has 12ft wide lanes. New Ozite carpet (last year). Any tire compound it allowed. All races will be at:

HobbyStopWest Raceway
3725 Williston Road
Northwood, Ohio 43619
Phone 419-471-1108
Ask for Pat (Owner)

Come on out and have some fun!!!!! :woohoo: this winter.


----------



## Easy

Micro, you have a pm.
Don


----------



## ecoastrc

Will they have the Mini Great Lakes Challenge again?? Couple of us from the CT crew might make the trip out for it. Depending on when it will be held!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Easy said:


> Micro, you have a pm.
> Don


Back at you...:thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> Oval Point Series racing starts at 12:00pm promptly. Three rounds of qualifying and mains. All race fees for OnRoad and Oval: 1st class $12. Each additional classes $6.
> Come on out and have some fun!!!!! :woohoo: this winter.


That sucks, I may not be able to be in Toledo until 1pm...Plane lands at 12pm Saturday the 12th


----------



## all4fun

ecoastrc said:


> Will they have the Mini Great Lakes Challenge again?? Couple of us from the CT crew might make the trip out for it. Depending on when it will be held!!


After talking to Pat (track owner), of HobbyStopWest raceway in Toledo, the tentetive date for the Mini Great Lakes Challenge will be late February. A firm weekend date will be posted after we check with other scheduled races so there isn't any conflict. More info to come. :thumbsup:
Dave Berry


----------



## DJ66

Micro_Racer said:


> That sucks, I may not be able to be in Toledo until 1pm...Plane lands at 12pm Saturday the 12th


*HAVE THEM DROP YOU OFF AT THE TRACK.:tongue::lol::tongue:
OR ASK BUD TO USE THE BRP JET... I HEAR ITS REALLY FAST.:thumbsup:*


----------



## all4fun

Micro_Racer said:


> That sucks, I may not be able to be in Toledo until 1pm...Plane lands at 12pm Saturday the 12th



Micro.... I'll check with Pat and see if we can start at 1pm.  Brushless will be the last BRP class too!! Heck, it's only 1hr later. Hopefully it won't ruffel up too many racers feathers. I'll have an extra battery charged for you from last year - I mean this year... *LOL* to use when you arriave. :thumbsup: Hopefully you'll get a good tail wind.
Dave


----------



## DJ66

*HEY BUD...YOU GOT A PM. :thumbsup:*


----------



## BudBartos

Ok !!!


----------



## BudBartos

Sounds like We should have a pretty good turnout Sat :thumbsup: 
Some racers that have not run for some time may be returning.


----------



## TangTester

Micro_Racer said:


> That sucks, I may not be able to be in Toledo until 1pm...Plane lands at 12pm Saturday the 12th


 
wow if your landing in cleveland and can make it to Toledo in an hour.....damm he must have a 8000Kv brushless in his car....someone may need to tech that.


----------



## all4fun

TangTester said:


> wow if your landing in cleveland and can make it to Toledo in an hour.....damm he must have a 8000Kv brushless in his car....someone may need to tech that.


Tang, you have a good point there !!!  

Dave


----------



## Micro_Racer

working on an earlier flight...


----------



## Micro_Racer

I spoke to Chris (track owner) at RCMadness today. He anticipates the On-Road Nationals will be held on their new track the end of January. This is not set in stone as he is still completing the new building, but he was confident the race will take place the 22nd-24th or 29th - 31st. 

I let him know HobbyStop West is planning the Mini Great Lakes Challenge. Chris wants to make sure the two races don't conflict or are held on back to back week ends. - Dave what dates were you looking at?


----------



## ecoastrc

Who else is coming to CT to race at madness???


----------



## all4fun

Micro_Racer said:


> I spoke to Chris (track owner) at RCMadness today. He anticipates the On-Road Nationals will be held on their new track the end of January. This is not set in stone as he is still completing the new building, but he was confident the race will take place the 22nd-24th or 29th - 31st.
> 
> I let him know HobbyStop West is planning the Mini Great Lakes Challenge. Chris wants to make sure the two races don't conflict or are held on back to back week ends. - Dave what dates were you looking at?


Micro....After talking to Pat the other day, were looking at around the end of February for the Mini Great Lake Challenge. Either the 19th-21st or 26th-28th. Not set in stone yet though. I'm hoping the RCMadness ON-Road Nat's race will be the 22nd-24th so there's at least a month gap between the two.
Dave


----------



## all4fun

ecoastrc said:


> Who else is coming to CT to race at madness???


I know for sure, I will definately be there with hopefully a couple racers from Toledo ( HobbyStopWest) raceway. :thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710

ecoastrc said:


> Who else is coming to CT to race at madness???


I'm planning on it!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

Micro,
You have a very "special" PM..........


----------



## Micro_Racer

thanks!


----------



## BudBartos

SG1 >> Call Me didn't get home to late


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> SG1 >> Call Me didn't get home to late


Bud I tried calling you, I think you went back to bed.............


----------



## BudBartos

sg1 said:


> Bud I tried calling you, I think you went back to bed.............


I'm back now.


----------



## BudBartos

martian 710 said:


> I'm planning on it!!!:thumbsup:


 
What ?????


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Micro, will you be updating the points soon. Thanks


----------



## BudBartos

Donald Deutsch said:


> Micro, will you be updating the points soon. Thanks


He has them :thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710

BudBartos said:


> What ?????


I missed it last year and it will give me a chance to see my niece who goes to high school a couple of miles from the track.( Even though she lives in South Florida!!!):wave:


----------



## Micro_Racer

the gate race dates for 2010...

Track pass available the next club race December 19th if you want to sign up early, the new cost is $150.

January
6th Practice
9th Points race
13th Practice
23rd Points race
27th practice

February

6th Points race
10th Practice
13th Points race
17th Practice
24th Practice

March

6th-7th Special race TBA
10th Practice
20th Points race

Race March 6-7 does not count on track pass. 

Paul


----------



## BudBartos

Micro >> Did You get a track pass ??


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Or did someone make a pass at you at the track??

sorry tooooo easy ..... gayte humor


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> Micro >> Did You get a track pass ??


NO - but I am curious about the "special race" - is it a race for "special" racers? 

I am going to the practice night on the 9th to test out the new road chassis...:thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

What day will everyone head over to the Gate for some road racing??


----------



## sg1

Bud,
You gots a PM!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Donald Deutsch said:


> Micro, will you be updating the points soon. Thanks


Pushy, pushy -- the points are updated on my site


----------



## Micro_Racer

Bud - is the 12th a for sure thing in Toledo? if so i will add it to the BRP calendar...


----------



## BudBartos

YES unless We have a blizzard or something


----------



## sg1

Bud,
$$ sent


----------



## BudBartos

SG1>> You are fast :thumbsup:


sg1 said:


> Bud,
> You gots a PM!!


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> SG1>> You are fast :thumbsup:


I know


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> YES unless We have a blizzard or something


BRP Calendar updated with race!


----------



## BudBartos

BRP Rent A Racer is still open for this Sat


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> BRP Rent A Racer is still open for this Sat


Did you try contacting my sister?


----------



## BudBartos

sg1 said:


> Did you try contacting my sister?


They have soap box race I think ???


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> They have soap box race I think ???


you sure?????


----------



## sg1

What is on the agenda for dinner Saturday??
I'm hungry already......


----------



## ghoulardi

sg1 said:


> What is on the agenda for dinner Saturday??
> I'm hungry already......


 Whatever you bring.


----------



## BudBartos

We go after steak and shake or big boy


sg1 said:


> What is on the agenda for dinner Saturday??
> I'm hungry already......


----------



## sg1

Micro,
Don't forget to bring that "special" motor


----------



## BudBartos

Rent A Race is still available  This could be a first.


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> Rent A Race is still available  This could be a first.


You should run it...
What about Freddie???


----------



## TangTester

nah it was not rented once before


----------



## TangTester

Hey

If anyone is interested I will be bring my losi late model tommorrow, not to race but for sale. It will have the radio, 2 batteries, a clear and painted body for $110.00 If anyone has any questions PM me.
tang


----------



## BudBartos

Got a new batch of batt's in 1.20 voltage :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

See You all about 3:00 :wave:


----------



## BudBartos

If Your liking old retro stuff check out this site that I was invide to join :thumbsup: 
http://www.rc10talk.com/viewforum.php?f=7


----------



## Easy

Thanks to Freddie and Bud for another great night of racing. Thanks to SG1 for the help with the speed control, and to Bud for the help setting up the chassis.
Don


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Was good to see you back out Don


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Hope to see you on the 19th.


----------



## Easy

Hopefully I will be back more often


----------



## BudBartos

Yes great night of racin !! Good to see some new faces :thumbsup: 
Thanks all !!!!!!!!


----------



## ghoulardi

K-5 CAPER said:


> Was good to see you back out Don


 INDEED... :thumbsup:


----------



## Easy

Now for the rebuild of the car. Turns out I have a bad servo, glitches at times when pressure applied as tires turn. Hope I didn't wreck too many others out there, because it would work OK for a bit, then glitch like crazy, then be OK again. 
Oh well, new servo time.
Don


----------



## ghoulardi

*servo glitch*

Had the same problem a while back. Turned out to be reciever.


----------



## Easy

I have to do more testing, but the servo acted the same in another receiver. Only trouble was when pressure was added to the turning tires, otherwise all was OK. Another servo worked Ok in the original receiver. Hopefully that is what it is.
Don


----------



## Easy

Hard part in finding the problem is it doesn't do it all the time!!! Still going to do more testing, maybe replace both the receiver and the servo.


----------



## BudBartos

Easy said:


> Now for the rebuild of the car. Turns out I have a bad servo, glitches at times when pressure applied as tires turn. Hope I didn't wreck too many others out there, because it would work OK for a bit, then glitch like crazy, then be OK again.
> Oh well, new servo time.
> Don


 
May just be a bad connection at the plug.


----------



## ghoulardi

Ahhh yes, the famous intermittent problem. good luck.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Bud
what are the rules on the motor claiming rule??


----------



## sg1

K-5 CAPER said:


> Bud
> what are the rules on the motor claiming rule??



Just take it... If needed use force...


----------



## DJ66

K-5 CAPER said:


> Bud
> what are the rules on the motor claiming rule??


*FROM THE BRP RULES ON PAGE 1....:thumbsup:
We will also enforce a $15.00 claiming rule for this class on motors. After a run anyone in the stock class may claim a motor from the stock class(first come first served must go thru Bud) after paying $15.00 to the racer that is running the motor. It will be pulled at that time and given to the person claiming it.*


----------



## BudBartos

K-5 CAPER said:


> Bud
> what are the rules on the motor claiming rule??


It works like this. You can only claim a motor from the class You are running. It must be claimed right after a run. Go thru Bud. If it is claimed right after a main it has to be puled right then. If the person that has a motor and it is requested to be claimed and they refuse to give it to the the claming person the racer that refuses will not receive any qualifing or main points for the day. If a person has there motor claimed they cannot reclaim it as soon as the money is handed over. The claimed motor has to be used at least one time before it is reclaimed and who knows if they will be running that motor?

Thats about it. The claim rule is in there to keep it fair for all. So if your real fast You better slow down some or plan on changing You motor 

Just so You know there were 2 racers that were really faster than the others both in stock and super stock I looked at both and the correct gearing was being use. Lots of the speed is in car setup or battery charging.

I'm thinking of a claim in brushless also


----------



## sg1

How many kids plan on making the trip to Toledo Saturday??


----------



## Micro_Racer

I think my brother and I are going! Bud what time are you meeting for breakfast?


----------



## Crusty

I'm figuring on going. I'll be running 250 from Wooster to the Turnpike, then west, if anyone needs a ride. PM me and I'll give you my cell number.


----------



## DJ66

*AS OF NOW I'M 90% SURE I'LL BE THERE.:thumbsup:*


----------



## all4fun

DJ66 said:


> *AS OF NOW I'M 90% SURE I'LL BE THERE.:thumbsup:*


Hey Dave.....hope it is 100%. It would be great to have you come out and race with us. :thumbsup:


----------



## BobS311

Ryan and I will defintely be there, Ian may come too if he doesn't have other plans. What gear do you recommend running for stock? I'm trying to get as much done in advance as possible to avoid another tire falling off....

Couple of other questions:
1) I see the race time is 12PM, Correct?
2) What time does the track open?
3) Any unique rules that I should be aware of for this race?
Thanks,
Bob


----------



## Easy

Bud, you have a pm.
Don


----------



## sg1

BobS311 said:


> Ryan and I will defintely be there, Ian may come too if he doesn't have other plans. What gear do you recommend running for stock? I'm trying to get as much done in advance as possible to avoid another tire falling off....
> 
> Couple of other questions:
> 
> 3) Any unique rules that I should be aware of for this race?
> Thanks,
> Bob


Pants are optional......


----------



## DJ66

*BOB, I THINK THEY USE THE SAME BRP RULES AS WE DO AT FREDDIES.

BUD WILL YOU BE BRINGING THE PARTS RACK??*


----------



## BudBartos

We are meeting at My house at 8:30 Bruce Don S and myself are going.
I will take the parts but the track also has plenty of stuff. I thing Howard and Butch are going also.

Bob S I beleive they are running the same gearing as We are. Only change I made there was one nylon shim on right front spring. Same tires and all.




Micro_Racer said:


> I think my brother and I are going! Bud what time are you meeting for breakfast?


----------



## BobS311

sg1 said:


> Pants are optional......


Everybody knows that.....


----------



## BobS311

Bud, you have another PM


----------



## BudBartos

OK will have it there :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

If we all slept over Bud's we could car pool........


----------



## Easy

Think I have my glitching problem found. My transmitter!! Freddie was right, I wouldn't have had the trouble if I had gotten the new transmitter. Seems to be very intermittent, but has been following the transmitter when changed from car to car.


----------



## BUTCH RATELL

butch and howard is going. brushless and brushed, no 1/12 this time maybe next time.


----------



## BudBartos

Cool looks like about 8 or 9 going to the Toledo race :thumbsup:


----------



## ghoulardi

I gotta work


----------



## DJ66

all4fun said:


> Hey Dave.....hope it is 100%. It would be great to have you come out and race with us. :thumbsup:


*ITS LOOKING GOOD...:thumbsup::thumbsup:

DO WE NEED TO BRING ANYTHING...(CHAIRS,TABLES,EX.CORDS)...LET ME KNOW.*


----------



## BobS311

They have tables and chairs. It's actually a very nice facility. Plenty of parking:jest:


----------



## all4fun

DJ66 said:


> *ITS LOOKING GOOD...:thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> DO WE NEED TO BRING ANYTHING...(CHAIRS,TABLES,EX.CORDS)...LET ME KNOW.*


Just bring your car stuff.......there's ample pit space with padded chairs and plenty of plug outlets. Heck, we even have a candle in the restroom. Snacks, pop, hot coffee and hot chocolate are also available. Track size is 36'x80' ozite. 
Dave B.


----------



## all4fun

BobS311 said:


> Ryan and I will defintely be there, Ian may come too if he doesn't have other plans. What gear do you recommend running for stock? I'm trying to get as much done in advance as possible to avoid another tire falling off....
> 
> Couple of other questions:
> 1) I see the race time is 12PM, Correct?
> 2) What time does the track open?
> 3) Any unique rules that I should be aware of for this race?
> Thanks,
> Bob


Hi Bob.....
1) yes....racing starts @12pm. 
2) 9am
3) same rules apply, just like @ Freddies

*Were looking forward having all the BRPers coming out to HobbyStop Raceway !!! Should be a lot of fun. Maybe we can all go to Applebes for dinner afterward.
*


----------



## martian 710

all4fun said:


> Heck, we even have a candle in the restroom.


If Tang is coming you better light 2!!!:freak::wave:


----------



## TangTester

sorry I will be missing this one.


----------



## all4fun

TangTester said:


> sorry I will be missing this one.


Tang.....sorry to hear you won't be attending. You will be missed.


----------



## sg1

TangTester said:


> sorry I will be missing this one.


What??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## sg1

Bud....
PM!!


----------



## BudBartos

got it


----------



## sg1

Bud,
$1,869,990.98 sent!!


----------



## BudBartos

but that was a mistake ?? Is should have been $1.86

Applebees Yum Yum !!


----------



## Crusty

Pictures from Last Saturday! Not the greatest, my camera didn't like the lighting!

http://public.fotki.com/Crusty/radio-controlled-racing-1/freddies-hobbies-ra/


----------



## BobS311

all4fun said:


> Hi Bob.....
> 1) yes....racing starts @12pm.
> 2) 9am
> 3) same rules apply, just like @ Freddies
> 
> *Were looking forward having all the BRPers coming out to HobbyStop Raceway !!! Should be a lot of fun. Maybe we can all go to Applebes for dinner afterward.*


Thanks Dave!:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Crusty >> Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## ghoulardi

K-5 CAPER said:


> Bud
> what are the rules on the motor claiming rule??


 As Boris Badenov would say............

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhski !


----------



## ghoulardi

Just so You know there were 2 racers that were really faster than the others both in stock and super stock I looked at both and the correct gearing was being use. Lots of the speed is in car setup or battery charging.

[/quote]

Guess I'm not the only cheater. :tongue:


----------



## BudBartos

No You were one I checked along with Bob S Both I'm happy to say had the correct gearing.


----------



## ecoastrc

ghoulardi said:


> Just so You know there were 2 racers that were really faster than the others both in stock and super stock I looked at both and the correct gearing was being use. Lots of the speed is in car setup or battery charging.


WE just went through this at our track. And I agree. Not only were the two cars exactly set up the same. But one car had more weight to it.(My car) Then Tim Heath took my radio with my batterys and turned the same lap times as he does in his car. So we started comparing. It all came down to drive line and when and where he blips. My car is just as fast as his car He is a Much better driver. Which makes him that much faster!!


----------



## ghoulardi

ecoastrc said:


> WE just went through this at our track. And I agree. Not only were the two cars exactly set up the same. But one car had more weight to it.(My car) Then Tim Heath took my radio with my batterys and turned the same lap times as he does in his car. So we started comparing. It all came down to drive line and when and where he blips. My car is just as fast as his car He is a Much better driver. Which makes him that much faster!!


 Can't be ! I was one of the fast guys.


----------



## Micro_Racer

2009 Micro On Road Nationals are Fed 5-7 2010 at R/C Madness.....who is interested in going?


----------



## martian 710

Micro_Racer said:


> 2009 Micro On Road Nationals are Fed 5-7 2010 at R/C Madness.....who is interested in going?


As of now I'm planning on going!!!


----------



## BudBartos

OK back to the FUN !!!!! :thumbsup:

I'm most definetly most probably Going to Nat's >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>NOT !!!!

I'm going to Toledo this Sat however for some Fun competitive racing action !!


----------



## BobS311

It's actually quite an honor to know that I was fast enough to require an impromptu "tech inspection". Thanks guys, I'm getting all watery eyed. In the immortal words of Sally Field, "you like me, you really like me".
Bob :woohoo:


----------



## BUTCH RATELL

Buddy Snow Storm Could Keep Me From Going To Toledo. I Will Keep Looking To See Whats Happening. Big Trucks On Ice Is Not For Me.


----------



## BudBartos

BUTCH RATELL said:


> Buddy Snow Storm Could Keep Me From Going To Toledo. I Will Keep Looking To See Whats Happening. Big Trucks On Ice Is Not For Me.


You trust the weather men ??? Tell Howard the gears went out today. I should have Batts wed so I will just bring them.


----------



## BobS311

Micro_Racer said:


> 2009 Micro On Road Nationals are Fed 5-7 2010 at R/C Madness.....who is interested in going?


I'd like to go. Were you going to drive up?


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Bob I'm pretty sure that you quoting Sally Field on hobby talk is a first

Ross no one thinks you are cheating...... but occasionally I take a liking to 1 of your motors>>>>>>>>>>>>sorry


----------



## DJ66

K-5 CAPER said:


> Ross no one thinks you are cheating


*I DO....:wave::wave:*


----------



## Micro_Racer

BobS311 said:


> I'd like to go. Were you going to drive up?


Yes it is about a 10 hour drive via the turn pike.


----------



## suckfish

Micro_Racer said:


> 2009 Micro On Road Nationals are Fed 5-7 2010 at R/C Madness.....who is interested in going?


I'll be going atleast this trip is only 15 minutes from my House ... See you there :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

Micro_Racer said:


> Yes it is about a 10 hour drive via the turn pike.


I made it in 8 hours and 45 minutes


----------



## all4fun

sg1 said:


> I made it in 8 hours and 45 minutes


You must have used that 8K brushless power to make it there that fast !!!!!


----------



## sg1

all4fun said:


> You must have used that 8K brushless power to make it there that fast !!!!!


90-95mph from PA all the way over


----------



## all4fun

sg1 said:


> 90-95mph from PA all the way over


Yup.......That would do it !!


----------



## ghoulardi

He's usin one o them Tekin speeders. :thumbsup:


----------



## ZOOOOM

I think SG1 and I will be making the trip. I heard SG1 builds some fast cars in the back of a Trailblazer.


----------



## martian 710

sg1 said:


> 90-95mph from PA all the way over


You could do that with a sail today!!!:woohoo::wave:


----------



## martian 710

ZOOOOM said:


> I think SG1 and I will be making the trip. I heard SG1 builds some fast cars in the back of a Trailblazer.


Just keep the farm animals quiet in the Motel room this year.:beatdeadhorse: I need sleep so I can drive better!!!!:devil::wave:


----------



## Micro_Racer

ZOOOOM said:


> I think SG1 and I will be making the trip. I heard SG1 builds some fast cars in the back of a Trailblazer.


COOL - ROAD TRIP :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

Micro_Racer said:


> COOL - ROAD TRIP :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


I can't figure out why Chris only wants to get a single bed.........


----------



## Micro_Racer

Maybe he needs some alone time with SG1?


----------



## BudBartos

Please move this chatter to the correct thread !!!! G ...


----------



## Easy

Bud
Don't we have a BRP rule against that sort of thing??????


----------



## Micro_Racer

Bud - did you get to "Link" up with Wayne???


----------



## Easy

Micro_Racer said:


> Bud - did you get to "Link" up with Wayne???


Oh my, that sounds soooooo not good...........................
Get out the BRP rule book, there must be a rule against "linking" up!!!


----------



## sg1

Easy said:


> Oh my, that sounds soooooo not good...........................
> Get out the BRP rule book, there must be a rule against "linking" up!!!


No rule.....


----------



## BudBartos

No linking up here :drunk:


----------



## BUTCH RATELL

Bud My Batteries Ready??????????? You Got Them Done??????


----------



## Easy

I guess we don't need no stinkin rules!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

BUTCH RATELL said:


> Bud My Batteries Ready??????????? You Got Them Done??????


Yes just started on them !! Are You Guy's going Sat ?


----------



## Micro_Racer

Points are updated on my web page...


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Thank you.


----------



## BUTCH RATELL

yes will be there


----------



## BudBartos

Ok I will have your stuff there Butch :thumbsup:


----------



## BUTCH RATELL

Bud I Need 2 Pcs 48 Tooth Gears Bring Them Please.


----------



## BudBartos

Will have them with Me :thumbsup:


----------



## Easy

Have a good race guys....


----------



## Micro_Racer

Bud Wayne and I will see you at 8:30


----------



## BudBartos

Nice cool day of racing in Toledo ! I learned a couple of interesting things :drunk:

See You all next Sat at Freddies :thumbsup:


----------



## Crusty

BudBartos said:


> Nice cool day of racing in Toledo ! I learned a couple of interesting things :drunk:
> 
> See You all next Sat at Freddies :thumbsup:


Like, Bring gloves! LOL! I'm finally warm.


----------



## BudBartos

Tang >> Have a good time in Vegas :thumbsup: Stay away from the buffet !!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Fun day of racing in Toledo! Top 5 cars were 4 seconds apart  It was nice to have the TQ - for at least a heat :thumbsup:.

Bud was FAST after he pulled into the Micro garage :thumbsup:

Congrats to Wayne and Dave...they were able to pry the lead out of my hands!!


----------



## Easy

Bud, you have a pm.
Don


----------



## Crusty

Pictures from Saturday at HobbyStopWest! http://public.fotki.com/Crusty/radio-controlled-racing-1/hobbystopwest-racew/


----------



## BobS311

Nice photos!


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Nice pictures, what was the temperature at the track?


----------



## DJ66

Donald Deutsch said:


> Nice pictures, what was the temperature at the track?


*IT WAS COLD...I THINK IT WAS WARMER OUTSIDE.:tongue:*


----------



## Micro_Racer

Donald Deutsch said:


> Nice pictures, what was the temperature at the track?


about 55....


----------



## Donald Deutsch

That explaines the snowmobile comment.


----------



## BudBartos

Micro_Racer said:


> about 55....


If that !!!!


----------



## DJ66

*BUD CAN YOU BRING ME A ROLL OF TWO SIDED TAPE SATURDAY...THANKS:thumbsup:*


----------



## BudBartos

Ok !!!


----------



## sg1

Micro,
Give me a call


----------



## Magz02

*HAPPY HOLIDAYS *to all the *OHIO* boys!!!!!!!:thumbsup:..:wave:

Hope *EVERYONE* has a safe & happy holiday!!!


Even U Freddie..:wave:....LOL!!!!!!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Thanks Magz same to you and the other CT boys


----------



## DJ66

K-5 CAPER said:


> Thanks Magz same to you and the other CT boys


*+1 FROM ME.:thumbsup::wave::thumbsup:*


----------



## ZOOOOM

Bud,
you have PM


----------



## DougK

Hi all, hope all is going great. How is the brushless class doing(how many in this class)? Hope to get out soon and watch some racing.

Doug


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Howdy doug, where have you been hibernating?


----------



## BudBartos

DougK said:


> Hi all, hope all is going great. How is the brushless class doing(how many in this class)? Hope to get out soon and watch some racing.
> 
> Doug


Brushless going good I think We had 9 at last race :thumbsup:


----------



## BUTCH RATELL

I Came In Last I Think In Brushless In Toledo. First Time Out Of Box. I Do Not Know If I Will Make This SAT.. Have Party At Bar Friday Night. Could Have A Major Big Head Saturday.:drunk:


----------



## BudBartos

Just skip the friday party !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

Got a new batch of brushless motors in just in time for Christmas :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> Got a new batch of brushless motors in just in time for Christmas :thumbsup:


Good stocking stuffers!!

Bud,
PM


----------



## Micro_Racer

*Calling ALL BRP Racers!*

The 1/18th On Road Nationals will be held at RCMadness February 5th, 6th, and 7th. :thumbsup:

They will run BOTH Road and Oval!

Stock class is a brushless motor... so if you don't have a brushless system and want to attend this race, you will need a brushless ESC (motor will be a hand out Castle)

As you all know, racers from all over come to our club races to race the "best" BRP racers in the country! Let's show them how we do it - BRP style

if you are interested in going, PM SG1 or me!


----------



## midgetracer81

Micro_Racer said:


> The 1/18th On Road Nationals will be held at RCMadness February 5th, 6th, and 7th. :thumbsup:
> 
> They will run BOTH Road and Oval!
> 
> Stock class is a brushless motor... so if you don't have a brushless system and want to attend this race, you will need a brushless ESC (motor will be a hand out Castle)
> 
> As you all know, racers from all over come to our club races to race the "best" BRP racers in the country! Let's show them how we do it - BRP style
> 
> if you are interested in going, PM SG1 or me!


do the brps and scapels run together or are they seperate classes.


----------



## Micro_Racer

At the Nationals - the BRP and Scalpels would run in the pan car class. In our series race in Ohio, we run them together if someone brings one....but no one has a scalpel..


----------



## suckfish

Micro_Racer said:


> The 1/18th On Road Nationals will be held at RCMadness February 5th, 6th, and 7th. :thumbsup:
> 
> They will run BOTH Road and Oval!
> 
> Stock class is a brushless motor... so if you don't have a brushless system and want to attend this race, you will need a brushless ESC (motor will be a hand out Castle)
> 
> As you all know, racers from all over come to our club races to race the "best" BRP racers in the country! Let's show them how we do it - BRP style
> 
> if you are interested in going, PM SG1 or me!


Count me in and I think some of the boys will also be heading up!!


----------



## all4fun

*Micro_Racer, sg1*



Micro_Racer said:


> The 1/18th On Road Nationals will be held at RCMadness February 5th, 6th, and 7th. :thumbsup:
> 
> They will run BOTH Road and Oval!
> 
> Stock class is a brushless motor... so if you don't have a brushless system and want to attend this race, you will need a brushless ESC (motor will be a hand out Castle)
> 
> As you all know, racers from all over come to our club races to race the "best" BRP racers in the country! Let's show them how we do it - BRP style
> 
> if you are interested in going, PM SG1 or me!


Micro/sg1.....Rich Mickle, Dave Wiley and myself are definately going. Tomorrow at the track, I will ask again to firm down a head count. Still need Don Smolik's PH #. 
Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Micro_Racer

Cool - I don't have Don's PH#...maybe Bud does?


----------



## BudBartos

Dave sent don's number !!! I'm now thinking of going to the nat's I'm going to run the rent a truck :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## all4fun

BudBartos said:


> Dave sent don's number !!! I'm now thinking of going to the nat's I'm going to run the rent a truck :thumbsup: :wave:


Bud, It would be great for you to be going to the Nat's no matter what you drive..........I'm pretty sure we're all going to have a fun time!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

That truck is just amazing


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

well I just got a call from a guy and wants to rent the truck for tomorrow Just to let you know bring it and see you all tomorrow


----------



## sg1

Freddie,
Will it be nice and warm with a new candle in the restroom?


----------



## Easy

sg1 said:


> Freddie,
> Will it be nice and warm with a new candle in the restroom?


Why the new candle? Has Tang been there lately? Maybe something left over from 2 weeks ago!!!!


----------



## BobS311

Ryan and I most likely won't be there tomorrow. My mother had an brain aneurysm rupture on Monday and had to be life flighted to UH for surgery. She is still in critical condition tonight and hasn't regained consciousness. Hope to see everyone after the holidays on the January 2nd.


----------



## Easy

BobS311 said:


> Ryan and I most likely won't be there tomorrow. My mother had an brain aneurysm rupture on Monday and had to be life flighted to UH for surgery. She is still in critical condition tonight and hasn't regained consciousness. Hope to see everyone after the holidays on the January 2nd.


Our prayers will be with you.
Don


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Yes Bob, hope all works out ok


----------



## TangTester

Hey there Everyone,

Bob, sorry to hear about you Mom, I hope she gets better.


Well as many of you know I went to Vegas this past week, in fact I am waitting for my plane in Vegas as I write this message. I had a really good trip, played alot of poker, 35+ hours in a week. It started really really rough at begin of the week. I had the worse run of cards I have ever had....I mean it was spooky weird stuff. I went of each hand in even discussed it with some player and dealers that I meet out here. So I knew I was playing well but results were not showing it. So I started on tuesday and grinded it out. By Friday night I was back to even maybe a bit ahead. I really had a good trip and am looking forward to another trip back. 

Tang


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Tang
Bud send you out to sin city on the corporate jet??


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Tangster 
you going to make it out to Freddies??


----------



## sg1

TangTester said:


> Hey there Everyone,
> 
> Bob, sorry to hear about you Mom, I hope she gets better.
> 
> 
> Well as many of you know I went to Vegas this past week, in fact I am waitting for my plane in Vegas as I write this message. I had a really good trip, played alot of poker, 35+ hours in a week. It started really really rough at begin of the week. I had the worse run of cards I have ever had....I mean it was spooky weird stuff. I went of each hand in even discussed it with some player and dealers that I meet out here. So I knew I was playing well but results were not showing it. So I started on tuesday and grinded it out. By Friday night I was back to even maybe a bit ahead. I really had a good trip and am looking forward to another trip back.
> 
> Tang


I see key words such as "POKEr", "spooky wierd stuff", and "grinded".... 
What were you doing in Vegas??


----------



## Easy

Well as many of you know I went to Vegas this past week, in fact I am waitting for my plane in Vegas as I write this message. I had a really good trip, played alot of poker, 35+ hours in a week. It started really really rough at begin of the week. I had the worse run of cards I have ever had....I mean it was spooky weird stuff. I went of each hand in even discussed it with some player and dealers that I meet out here. So I knew I was playing well but results were not showing it. So I started on tuesday and grinded it out. By Friday night I was back to even maybe a bit ahead. I really had a good trip and am looking forward to another trip back. 

Tang[/quote]

Any time you break even, or don't loose too much, is a good gambling trip!!!
Don


----------



## Micro_Racer

BobS311 said:


> Ryan and I most likely won't be there tomorrow. My mother had an brain aneurysm rupture on Monday and had to be life flighted to UH for surgery. She is still in critical condition tonight and hasn't regained consciousness. Hope to see everyone after the holidays on the January 2nd.


Bob - my families thoughts and prayers are with your family. We hope for the best over this holiday season.....


----------



## Micro_Racer

Jeremy and I will not be able to make the race tonight -- Bud please grab the points!


----------



## ghoulardi

Yes indeed Bob and Ryan,our thoughts are with you too.


----------



## BudBartos

Someone remind Me to get the points at thr race.

Tang >. Hope Your flight is not delayed too many days from the east coast snow???


----------



## Easy

Bud
Remember the points!!!
Don


----------



## Crusty

BobS311 said:


> Ryan and I most likely won't be there tomorrow. My mother had an brain aneurysm rupture on Monday and had to be life flighted to UH for surgery. She is still in critical condition tonight and hasn't regained consciousness. Hope to see everyone after the holidays on the January 2nd.


I'm so sorry. My thoughts are with you and your family. Rest assured, UH is very good at what they do.


----------



## Easy

Crusty said:


> I'm so sorry. My thoughts are with you and your family. Rest assured, UH is very good at what they do.



Ditto on the UH comment, they save my son's life a while back, nothing but good things to say about them..


----------



## DJ66

*SORRY TO HEAR THAT BOB...MY THOUGHTS WILL BE WITH YOU AND YOUR FAMILY.*


----------



## all4fun

Bob and Ryan.....Our thoughts and prayers will also be with you and your family.


----------



## martian 710

Bob and Ryan, we will keep you and your family in our thoughts and prayers.
The Watson's


----------



## Easy

Great night of racing. Thanks Freddie and Bud, and may all have a safe and joyous holiday.
Don


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Thanks Bud SG1 and Tang for getting my brushless rig going


----------



## suckfish

Crusty said:


> I'm so sorry. My thoughts are with you and your family. Rest assured, UH is very good at what they do.


Thoughts and Prayers for u and ur Family...


----------



## BudBartos

Another great night of racing !!!

Little on the lite side with 19 entries but it is the weekend before Christmas.

The Rent A Racer was TQ and won the A main :thumbsup: Way to got Bill 

K-5 took it to them in the Super stock race.

I was TQ in brushless but dumped in the 10 min main letting Tang have the win :tongue: 

Thanks all for coming out :wave:

Next race is NEXT Year Jan 2nd. That one should be a good turnout since everyone will be wanting to get out of the house after the holidays


----------



## Easy

Bud, did you remember the points??????


----------



## Micro_Racer

ditto on the points -- I did not think Tang was going to be at the track...... Bud you may need to back down the timming so you don't dump


----------



## BudBartos

Yes and Yes !!! Tang said since You were not coming He caught a earlier flight so He coud have a good points day :thumbsup:





Micro_Racer said:


> ditto on the points -- I did not think Tang was going to be at the track...... Bud you may need to back down the timming so you don't dump


----------



## all4fun

BudBartos said:


> Another great night of racing !!!
> 
> Little on the lite side with 19 entries but it is the weekend before Christmas.
> 
> The Rent A Racer was TQ and won the A main :thumbsup: Way to got Bill
> 
> K-5 took it to them in the Super stock race.
> 
> I was TQ in brushless but dumped in the 10 min main letting Tang have the win :tongue:
> 
> Thanks all for coming out :wave:
> 
> Next race is NEXT Year Jan 2nd. That one should be a good turnout since everyone will be wanting to get out of the house after the holidays


Bud, I'll more than likely be at Freddies on Jan. 2nd too, and I will probably bring a few more from Toledo.....Rich and Dave Willey, if they are available. Maybe even a few more.  :thumbsup:


----------



## TangTester

I flew in at 6:30 am and got a nap......but was still jet lagged. But I was still going to go if I felt allright. So it was a good time


----------



## BudBartos

all4fun said:


> Bud, I'll more than likely be at Freddies on Jan. 2nd too, and I will probably bring a few more from Toledo.....Rich and Dave Willey, if they are available. Maybe even a few more.  :thumbsup:


 
Sounds good :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ66

*HEY SANTA BUD...YOU GOT A PM.:thumbsup:*


----------



## BudBartos

OK it will go out today


----------



## DJ66

BudBartos said:


> OK it will go out today


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Easy

May you all have a great holiday season. Have a Merry Christmas, and a safe and joyous New Year.
Don (fast, slow, upside-down)


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Same to you Don, thanks


----------



## BobS311

Thanks to everyone for the kind wishes, thoughts and prayers for my Mom. Things are still touch and go, but we keep hope in our hearts. A wish for the best of holidays and a happy new year to you all.
Bob, Ryan and Ian


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Hope all goes well Bob


----------



## Donald Deutsch

The best to all in the upcoming year.


----------



## ZOOOOM

Bob,

I hope all turns out well. You and your family are in our prays

Chris


----------



## ZOOOOM

SG1

Very important Micro Nats PM Sent.


----------



## sg1

ZOOOOM said:


> SG1
> 
> Very important Micro Nats PM Sent.


I got it


----------



## all4fun

Happy Holidays everyone !!! :wave:
Dave


----------



## BudBartos

Have a Hap Hap Happy Holiday season all !


----------



## martian 710

Merry Christmas Everyone!!!:wave:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Enjoy the Holiday's with *friends and family*! 

And remember to set aside some holiday *cash* for some new BRP gear! :thumbsup:


----------



## Crusty

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## ghoulardi

Merry Christmas to all and good thoughts to Bob, Ryan and their whole family.

Indeed.


----------



## ZOOOOM

SANTA CAME


----------



## martian 710

ZOOOOM said:


> SANTA CAME


Did he bring you a big lump of coal, Bad Boy???:tongue::wave:


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Hope everybody got what they thought they needed for the coming year.


----------



## BudBartos

Next BRP points race and the first of the 2010 season is next Sat :thumbsup: 
Make plans now to come out and Join in on the Fun  It should be a good turnout.


----------



## mudguppydave

*jan.2*

what time does freddies open up? thanks dave w.


----------



## BudBartos

mudguppydave said:


> what time does freddies open up? thanks dave w.


I think 10 or 11 I get there about 3:00 racing starts at 5:00 You Guys coming out :thumbsup:


----------



## mudguppydave

dave berry and dave willey are for sure and rich mickle might.


----------



## BudBartos

Good to hear :wave:


----------



## BudBartos

Avoid the rush get Your BRP racers Bumper sticker before someone else does !!!! You can be the first :thumbsup: In the world 



http://www.zazzle.com/bud_follow_me_for_fun_brp_rc_car_racers_bumper_sticker-128920166022078981


----------



## Micro_Racer

And last!


----------



## all4fun

BudBartos said:


> Avoid the rush get Your BRP racers Bumper sticker before someone else does !!!! You can be the first :thumbsup: In the world
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.zazzle.com/bud_follow_me_for_fun_brp_rc_car_racers_bumper_sticker-128920166022078981


Hey Bud.....do you also have them in a "decal" size for the bumper of the BRP cars too!!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Micro do you have updated points??


----------



## martian 710

BudBartos said:


> Avoid the rush get Your BRP racers Bumper sticker before someone else does !!!! You can be the first :thumbsup: In the world
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.zazzle.com/bud_follow_me_for_fun_brp_rc_car_racers_bumper_sticker-128920166022078981


I'm going to have to get a couple of those stickers to scare the mice out of my basement!!!:tongue::wave::thumbsup:


----------



## Easy

martian 710 said:


> I'm going to have to get a couple of those stickers to scare the mice out of my basement!!!:tongue::wave::thumbsup:


That will do it for sure!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

I would buy them if they had the BRP logo.....


Points are updated on my web site:

http://sites.google.com/site/microracerbrpclub/Home


----------



## BudBartos

martian 710 said:


> I'm going to have to get a couple of those stickers to scare the mice out of my basement!!!:tongue::wave::thumbsup:


Thats fine !!! Anything will help :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Micro_Racer said:


> I would buy them if they had the BRP logo.....
> 
> 
> Points are updated on my web site:
> 
> http://sites.google.com/site/microracerbrpclub/Home


Just cut the picture off and Your all set. One of My daughters friends bought one and is so happy when I told Him He was the only one in the whole world that had one on his car  Maybe some day We will be watching war coverage on the news and see one drive by on a beat up old truck that was sold and sent to a far off country :drunk:


----------



## BudBartos

Here You go !!!


http://www.zazzle.com/brp_rc_car_racers_follow_me_for_fun_bumper_sticker-128017548690097021


----------



## Easy

BudBartos said:


> Here You go !!!
> 
> 
> http://www.zazzle.com/brp_rc_car_racers_follow_me_for_fun_bumper_sticker-128017548690097021


That one I like. Bring some with you to the races, maybe they will sell.
Don


----------



## BudBartos

I don't have any $$ to buy them :drunk: It is the holiday season after all


----------



## Easy

BudBartos said:


> I don't have any $$ to buy them :drunk: It is the holiday season after all



You aren't the only one.


----------



## Micro_Racer

K-5 CAPER said:


> Micro do you have updated points??


Posted


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Thank you sir


----------



## BudBartos

Points race looks pretty close :thumbsup:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

BudBartos said:


> Points race looks pretty close :thumbsup:


True, might have to go motor hunting on Saturday:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Thats what I'm talking about !!!! Motor hunting :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

Bud,
When you wake up please check your PM's


----------



## BudBartos

replied !!! Let Me sleep


----------



## BudBartos

So WHO will be there for the first race of the 2010 season ???

Don't drink too much New Years eve :drunk: You have to be sober by sat afternoon :wave:


----------



## sg1

Tang you going to make it?


----------



## DJ66

*I'LL BE THERE..:thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I will be there unless there is a foot of snow.


----------



## Easy

Donald Deutsch said:


> I will be there unless there is a foot of snow.


Ditto


----------



## Crusty

Well, I'm working all night New Years Eve and going out Friday night. It depends on the weather and my hangover!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

I will be there also...... if it doesnt take a snowmobile to get there.


----------



## all4fun

Dave Wiley and I will be there. :thumbsup: Rich Mickle can't make it though.
Dave B.


----------



## BudBartos

Good deal should be a nice crowd Sat :thumbsup: 

If anyone needs anything let Me know so I can get it done this year !!


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Will you have a new batch of batteries for race day?


----------



## Easy

How about a bearing set?


----------



## sg1

What kind of goodies are you bringing us Bud?

Anything new for the new year


----------



## ghoulardi

Easy said:


> How about a bearing set?


 Front or rear?


----------



## Easy

ghoulardi said:


> Front or rear?


Both!
Aren't they the same? 4 for the front, 1 for the read diff.
Don


----------



## ghoulardi

I meant the ones you gotta paint gold for the rear axle.


----------



## DJ66

*BUD, CAN YOU BRING ME A COUPLE OF OLD STYLE T-PLATES...:thumbsup:*


----------



## sg1

Bud,
Could you bring me a couple pieces of pizza, a pop or two, and some cookies......


----------



## martian 710

ghoulardi said:


> I meant the ones you gotta paint gold for the rear axle.


AHHHH!!!! Ross's speed secrets huh!!!!:tongue::wave:


----------



## ghoulardi

Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...:devil::devil:


----------



## Easy

How about the one in place of the bushing in the spur gear?


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Not legal!


----------



## Easy

Donald Deutsch said:


> Not legal!


I know, just giving Ross an idea......


----------



## sg1

Donald Deutsch said:


> Not legal!


It's not cheating till you're cought........


----------



## BudBartos

Donald Deutsch said:


> Will you have a new batch of batteries for race day?


Yes they will be here !!


----------



## BudBartos

DJ66 said:


> *BUD, CAN YOU BRING ME A COUPLE OF OLD STYLE T-PLATES...:thumbsup:*


Yes I will :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ66

BudBartos said:


> Yes I will :thumbsup:


*THANKS...:thumbsup:*


----------



## DJ66

Easy said:


> I know, just giving Ross an idea......


*BELIEVE ME...IF ITS CHEATING....ROSS KNOWS ABOUT IT ALREADY. :wave::jest::lol::jest::wave:*


----------



## K-5 CAPER

DJ66>>>pm


----------



## Micro_Racer

Bud - is the rental truck still available?


----------



## ghoulardi

sg1 said:


> It's not cheating till you're cought........




INDEED...


----------



## Easy

Be Nice Now!!!!


----------



## ghoulardi

That's no fun !


----------



## BudBartos

Micro_Racer said:


> Bud - is the rental truck still available?


Yes You want it?


----------



## Micro_Racer

Jeremy's girlfriend is interested in renting the BRP truck......


----------



## sg1

Micro_Racer said:


> Jeremy's girlfriend is interested in renting the BRP truck......


WOW..... She should run brushless!!! Bud can she use your brushless car??

There will be a racer coming back to play Saturday with us and he'll be running brushless too


----------



## BudBartos

????? Which one ????? :thumbsup:


----------



## DMiz

Hey Bud I need another front body mount for my stock car and a roll of servo tape,some more speed in the brushless car if you got that too LOL Dave


----------



## sg1

Tang has been very quiet...................................


----------



## BudBartos

DMiz said:


> Hey Bud I need another front body mount for my stock car and a roll of servo tape,some more speed in the brushless car if you got that too LOL Dave


 
OK I will have that at the track !!! Speed have Micro or wayne check the speed control settings for You :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> OK I will have that at the track !!! Speed have Micro or wayne check the speed control settings for You :thumbsup:



I'll have my castle stuff in 
Micro is the Tekin guy!


----------



## Easy

sg1 said:


> I'll have my castle stuff in
> Micro is the Tekin guy!


I have the Tekin Hotwire software loaded in my computer, and the unit to adjust the Tekin speed controls. Hopefully it does them all.

Don


----------



## Micro_Racer

I will have my puter + both the castle and tekin hot wire stuff..... I only charge $10


----------



## ghoulardi

Easy, please don't forget that super motor. :devil:


----------



## Easy

ghoulardi said:


> Easy, please don't forget that super motor. :devil:


I got it in my box. Hope the weather holds off so I can make the trip.
Don


----------



## ghoulardi

Just don't want Dan to get it.


----------



## BudBartos

I heard there are some bringing all there Christmas money just to claim motors :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

Team ZOOOOM...
What time are we meeting at Freddie's??


----------



## BudBartos

Team ZOOOOOM :thumbsup:


----------



## all4fun

*"Happy New Year" everyone. Please drive safely (off the Track).:thumbsup:  
Dave Berry
*


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> Team ZOOOOOM :thumbsup:


Team "brushless" ZOOOOM!!!!!


----------



## Easy

Everyone have a Happy New Year. You all be safe out there!!!
Slow/Fast/Up-side-down Don


----------



## BudBartos

Yes Happy New year to all :thumbsup: 

See You Sat :wave:


----------



## ZOOOOM

I was thinking about going late tomorrow night so we are there bright and early. Maybe Freddie will leave us the key the get some track time.


----------



## martian 710

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## all4fun

Bud.....you have a PM.  See you tomorrow at Freddies.
Dave


----------



## BudBartos

all4fun said:


> Bud.....you have a PM.  See you tomorrow at Freddies.
> Dave


Got it I will have it for You.

ONE day till racing FUN :wave:


----------



## Easy

Is it snowing anywhere else but here???? (Lake County southern/ Geauga County north) Been snowing all day, added about 3-4 inches since 6 a.m. and still coming down like gang busters, can hardly see across the street. IT BETTER STOP!!!


----------



## Easy

Looking out my front door. Sure hope it stops soon!!!


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Only have about one inch, but still going down. See you all tomorrow.


----------



## Easy

Donald Deutsch said:


> Only have about one inch, but still going down. See you all tomorrow.


Must be nice. We had about 2 new this morning, and it has been snowing like heck all day, no let up at all.
Hope it slows down, or I will not make it tomorrow.
Don


----------



## BudBartos

Alot of guys going early Sat to get some track time in :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Easy said:


> Must be nice. We had about 2 new this morning, and it has been snowing like heck all day, no let up at all.
> Hope it slows down, or I will not make it tomorrow.
> Don


Come on Don just drop the plow :thumbsup:

Looks like it is going to be a record setting day !!!! First race of the new Year big turnout Sweet :wave:


----------



## Easy

The forecast right now is for an additional 4-8" over night, with another 4-8" tomorrow. When they forecast 4-8", I usually get 12"
If they are wrong, I will be there, but if it is bad driving.......
Don


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Pm Dj66


----------



## DJ66

K-5 CAPER said:


> Pm Dj66


:thumbsup:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

thanks Dave


----------



## DJ66

K-5 CAPER said:


> thanks Dave


:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

?????????????? Watch out Ross I think they are pooling there claiming $$$$


----------



## K-5 CAPER

BudBartos said:


> ?????????????? Watch out Ross I think they are pooling there claiming $$$$


No trading recipes


----------



## sg1

Easy said:


> The forecast right now is for an additional 4-8" over night, with another 4-8" tomorrow. When they forecast 4-8", I usually get 12"
> If they are wrong, I will be there, but if it is bad driving.......
> Don


Forcast was just on... 1"-3"


----------



## Easy

sg1 said:


> Forcast was just on... 1"-3"


We already added another 6" yesterday, during the day, haven't been out yet this morning to see what fell overnight. 
I am not worried about the snow on the ground, I just don't like driving at night in the "white out" conditions..
Don


----------



## ghoulardi

BudBartos said:


> ?????????????? Watch out Ross I think they are pooling there claiming $$$$


 I can use the $$$$$$.


----------



## BudBartos

ghoulardi said:


> I can use the $$$$$$.


Me Too :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Easy

Thank you Freddie and Bud, great night of racing except for the "white knuckle" ride home.....
Don


----------



## Donald Deutsch

See what happens in the bunnies, The roads were clear for me all the way to the house. Well anyway you did have a good race day so there.


----------



## Easy

Donald Deutsch said:


> See what happens in the bunnies, The roads were clear for me all the way to the house. Well anyway you did have a good race day so there.


Should have went your way, rte. 44 was snow covered and slippery about 90% of the way. 
You know how much snow was on the side streets around Freddies, well double and triple that, and that was how 44 was all the way. It took me about 15-20 min. longer to get home. 
I guess I did OK racing, but need to find a bit more speed.:thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

Fun night of racing! I learned a few things.....

1. The Castle speedcontroller... 
2. Lotion in the bathroom 
3. Following Tang in the main 

Tang, You let Bud get away.... Rolling it for a minute


----------



## Crusty

Guess I got lucky going home. Hit a few slippery spots on 21 and 585, but it was better than when I came up! Had a great evening, and learned a couple things also!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Bud - Wayne - check your email


----------



## mudguppydave

thank's bud and freddie, great nite of racing. turnpike was dry all the way, got home about 1:00 am. dave w.:freak:


----------



## Easy

mudguppydave said:


> thank's bud and freddie, great nite of racing. turnpike was dry all the way, got home about 1:00 am. dave w.:freak:


Glad to see you made it OK. Rte.44 north to the turnpike was awful, you must have gone another way, or I am getting picky in my old age!!! (now be nice out there)

Don


----------



## BudBartos

Yes it was a great night of racing !!! 29 entries is a good start for the new year :thumbsup: 
Thanks all for coming out and Freddie for a nice warm shop


----------



## Easy

Sure beats 55 degrees I bet. 
Bub, next race how about some "speed" (not the drug) on the rack??
I could use a little......


----------



## BudBartos

Easy said:


> Sure beats 55 degrees I bet.
> Bub, next race how about some "speed" (not the drug) on the rack??
> I could use a little......


Just stop by the BRP garage :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

*The Road - Raptor*

Many of you had an opportunity to see the new "link" chassis being tested last night at Freddies. This new design known as the *Raptor* is being developed for the On-Road Nationals. It utilizes a "link" design, and uses CRC 1/12th scale parts.

This new chassis will not be legal in the indoor oval points series, as this design was developed for road racing.

I know a few of you have expressed interest in running some road races at the Gate or Toledo ....where the Raptor would be the car of choice!

If you are interested in a Raptor conversion Kit....they are $89.99....contact Bud for details.:thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

Micro_Racer said:


> Many of you had an opportunity to see the new "link" chassis being tested last night at Freddies. This new design known as the *Raptor* is being developed for the On-Road Nationals. It utilizes a "link" design, and uses CRC 1/12th scale parts.
> 
> This new chassis will not be legal in the indoor oval points series, as this design was developed for road racing.
> 
> I know a few of you have expressed interest in running some road races at the Gate or Toledo ....where the Raptor would be the car of choice!
> 
> If you are interested in a Raptor conversion Kit....they are $89.99....contact Bud for details.:thumbsup:


BUD IS THE MAN!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

Look see !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sg1

Very nice.... works well on oval too 

I'll have mine for the Micro Nats and road racing here!!


----------



## BudBartos

Don't worry all BRP points racers it will not be legal for the 2009/2010 series !!


----------



## spider004

Bud- car looks great. Will be giving you a call this week. 

James


----------



## Easy

What ever happened to KISS?????
Don


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Easy said:


> What ever happened to KISS?????
> Don


Gene Simmons and Paul Stanley are still with the band, the guitar player and the drummer got booted out of kiss


----------



## sg1

Easy said:


> What ever happened to KISS?????
> Don


The KISS method won't win a 3rd straight Micro Nationals title this year 
There's going to be more compitition then ever!


----------



## Micro_Racer

K-5 CAPER said:


> Gene Simmons and Paul Stanley are still with the band, the guitar player and the drummer got booted out of kiss


 
Now that is funny stuff :thumbsup:


----------



## Easy

Just a quick note, one of my sons owns a record store, and years ago, when KISS was in town he got to hang out with them. (Thank God he doesn't do drugs)


----------



## Micro_Racer

Easy said:


> What ever happened to KISS?????
> Don


Don - good question.... the *Keep It Simple Stupid* philosophy is one of BRP's most important considerations when developing anything new. The Road-Raptor chassis still follows the spirit of this philosophy by utilizing several components of the SC-18V2M. It will come pre-assembled to help take the guess work out of the rear pivot assembly. 

If keep it simple equals never changing, we all would still be running the 1st generation of BRP 1/18th scale car, using AM radios (not the nice DSM systems), servo driven speed controls (not the small ESC's we enjoy today), and we would have no need for a laptop at the track....


----------



## sg1

Easy said:


> Just a quick note, one of my sons owns a record store, and years ago, when KISS was in town he got to hang out with them. (Thank God he doesn't do drugs)


That's cool!! Something you'll never forget. I had a chance to meet Metallica when they toured in 89. I was working at Strongsville hobby and their manager called there looking for T-max parts. Got to go back stage and assemble some stuff and meet the band! 

Look how well I turned out


----------



## martian 710

sg1 said:


> That's cool!! Something you'll never forget. I had a chance to meet Metallica when they toured in 89. I was working at Strongsville hobby and their manager called there looking for T-max parts. Got to go back stage and assemble some stuff and meet the band!
> 
> Look how well I turned out


I was wondering what happened??? That explains it!!!:tongue::wave:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Road-Raptor is a good name,but i would of went with.........

THE **************


----------



## Micro_Racer

We would have used that name but it is allready in use!

http://www.ovaledge.com/news/singlepost/carpet-muncher-traction-compound-is-here

I tried it out at Freddies - did not work as good as Niftech...


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Thats odd when I have googled ************** in the past it took me to a different web site


----------



## Easy

sg1 said:


> That's cool!! Something you'll never forget. I had a chance to meet Metallica when they toured in 89. I was working at Strongsville hobby and their manager called there looking for T-max parts. Got to go back stage and assemble some stuff and meet the band!
> 
> Look how well I turned out


That is cool, my son was in a video with Def leopard? back in that time frame, was strange to see him on MTV.....


----------



## Easy

Micro_Racer said:


> Don - good question.... the *Keep It Simple Stupid* philosophy is one of BRP's most important considerations when developing anything new. The Road-Raptor chassis still follows the spirit of this philosophy by utilizing several components of the SC-18V2M. It will come pre-assembled to help take the guess work out of the rear pivot assembly.
> 
> If keep it simple equals never changing, we all would still be running the 1st generation of BRP 1/18th scale car, using AM radios (not the nice DSM systems), servo driven speed controls (not the small ESC's we enjoy today), and we would have no need for a laptop at the track....



That is a good thing, I would hate to see this go the way of 1/10th scale racing, pricing itself out of the market.
The way it is today, you don't need to have the latest and greatest to be competitive.
Don


----------



## sg1

K-5 CAPER said:


> Thats odd when I have googled ************** in the past it took me to a different web site


Did you see Tang...........


----------



## Easy

Some pictures taken this morning to warm the cockles of your hearts... 
Stay inside and keep warm.


----------



## martian 710

Easy said:


> Some pictures taken this morning to warm the cockles of your hearts...
> Stay inside and keep warm.


It took me 3 hrs this morning to blow the 5" of snow we got from mine and my parents driveways and sidewalks. My driveway is about 350' long and my parent's is 200'. I think if we had that much snow I might need more than my 8hp John Deere snowblower. At least it was light and fluffy this time and not the wet heavy stuff we been getting all year. I'm glad we're far enough south we just catch the end of the lake effect stuff usually. Cleveland radar looked nasty all day yesterday. Especially after they downgraded the lake effect warning to an advisory!!!!:drunk::drunk::freak:


----------



## Easy

martian 710 said:


> It took me 3 hrs this morning to blow the 5" of snow we got from mine and my parents driveways and sidewalks. My driveway is about 350' long and my parent's is 200'. I think if we had that much snow I might need more than my 8hp John Deere snowblower. At least it was light and fluffy this time and not the wet heavy stuff we been getting all year. I'm glad we're far enough south we just catch the end of the lake effect stuff usually. Cleveland radar looked nasty all day yesterday. Especially after they downgraded the lake effect warning to an advisory!!!!:drunk::drunk::freak:


We have been getting hammered for about 4 days, and there is around 3' on the ground with more to come. Luckily I have the truck with the plow, no blower except the bigger ones would have handled what I had to push this morning. 
The worst part about it is it is still snowing!!!!


----------



## ghoulardi

Rt 14 wasn't too sweet either.


----------



## sg1

Do any of you kids want to go over to Toledo this Sunday to run road coarse??

Micro and I plan on making the trip


----------



## martian 710

sg1 said:


> Do any of you kids want to go over to Toledo this Sunday to run road coarse??
> 
> Micro and I plan on making the trip


That's a nice trip but I'm leaving for Mexico Sunday!!!:tongue::tongue::wave:


----------



## sg1

martian 710 said:


> That's a nice trip but I'm leaving for Mexico Sunday!!!:tongue::tongue::wave:


What kind of racing is there????


----------



## martian 710

sg1 said:


> What kind of racing is there????


I think the biggest form of racing is the foot race across the border into the US!!!:freak:


----------



## TangTester

sg1 said:


> Do any of you kids want to go over to Toledo this Sunday to run road coarse??
> 
> Micro and I plan on making the trip




_Dont have a road car to race _


----------



## BudBartos

TangTester said:


> _Dont have a road car to race _


Get the Fig 8 car out


----------



## sg1

TangTester said:


> _Dont have a road car to race _


Tha Raptor will be ready by the end of the week


----------



## TangTester

will it be good for the figure 8 race?


----------



## sg1

TangTester said:


> will it be good for the figure 8 race?


Isn't that what we just ran Saturday.........


----------



## Hangtime

sg1 said:


> That's cool!! Something you'll never forget. I had a chance to meet Metallica when they toured in 89. I was working at Strongsville hobby and their manager called there looking for T-max parts. Got to go back stage and assemble some stuff and meet the band!
> 
> Look how well I turned out


I got barred from Napster by Metallica, does that count for anything??? lol

Like the new car!


----------



## Crusty

sg1 said:


> Isn't that what we just ran Saturday.........



Speaking as someone who barrel rolled 3/4 of the front straightaway, it seemed like it!


----------



## martian 710

Bud, You got a PM!!


----------



## all4fun

Come on out to HobbyStopWest Raceway this Sunday guys and have some fun! We even still have the candle. :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

all4fun said:


> Come on out to HobbyStopWest Raceway this Sunday guys and have some fun! We even still have the candle. :thumbsup:


Your not running oval are they?

I don't have a road car 

Martian710 >>> Got it


----------



## all4fun

BudBartos said:


> Your not running oval are they?
> 
> I don't have a road car
> 
> Martian710 >>> Got it


No oval.....Sunday is On Road only.


----------



## sg1

all4fun said:


> No oval.....Sunday is On Road only.


Real men turn left and right....


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> I don't have a road car


Sure you do, it's sitting on top of the computer table in your work shop... the car you ran last year at the Mini GLC! Bring it out!


----------



## sg1

Bud...
I think you should go. Bring Tang along


----------



## suckfish

sg1 said:


> Bud...
> I think you should go. Bring Tang along


DItto :thumbsup:


----------



## all4fun

sg1 said:


> Bud...
> I think you should go. Bring Tang along


And the candle is still there too!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BUTCH RATELL

Freddies Needs To Run Road Race On Saturdays For Brp Air Dams Too. Extra Wide Cars. Li-po Green Batteries 6.6 Volts


----------



## BUTCH RATELL

Buddy New Class, Extra Wide Can-an Cars With Green Li-pos And Air Dams Brushless Extra Wide Tires On Aluminum Rims. ( New Class Buddy )


----------



## ghoulardi

Don't forget the launchers,,, err road rails.


----------



## MINIFREAK

*Servo*

Hey guys, What is the favorite servo you use?


----------



## BudBartos

MINIFREAK said:


> Hey guys, What is the favorite servo you use?


Futaba S9650 :thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710

MINIFREAK said:


> Hey guys, What is the favorite servo you use?


If your on a budget or just cheap like me. Hitec HS-81 :thumbsup:


----------



## TangTester

stay away from the hitec's they dont center


----------



## BudBartos

True words of wisdom :thumbsup:


----------



## all4fun

TangTester said:


> stay away from the hitec's they dont center


From past experence, I agree 100%


----------



## suckfish

TangTester said:


> stay away from the hitec's they dont center


or simply stated POS:thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710

TangTester said:


> stay away from the hitec's they dont center


Why do they need to center if your driving in a circle???:tongue::tongue: Get the shovels ready here comes another 6".:freak:


----------



## Easy

Man, must be nice only 6" for us they are predicting 4-6" today, and 6-10" tomorrow. 
I am running out of room to pile it. I already moved some of it back with my front end loader. 
Today the Twp. came down the streets with a grader, pushing the piles back from the edge of the street.
Oh well, the weekend is supposed to be quiet.
Don


----------



## MINIFREAK

Thanks guys. Bud, from you photos could you tell me who i'm looking at from L 2 R in the BRP 2009 summer reries stock class champions, Brp 2009 brushless class champions, and 2008/200 BRP winter series winners pictures? Thanks.


----------



## BudBartos

Check out BRP RC Racers wear from ZAZZLE

New ROADRAPTOR shirt 

http://www.zazzle.com/roadraptor_shirt-235800527634498225

http://www.zazzle.com/budbartos


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> Check out BRP RC Racers wear from ZAZZLE
> 
> http://www.zazzle.com/budbartos


DO YOU HAVE ANY SHOT GLASSES


----------



## BudBartos

Sure I can do that !!!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

MINIFREAK said:


> Thanks guys. Bud, from you photos could you tell me who i'm looking at from L 2 R in the BRP 2009 summer reries stock class champions, Brp 2009 brushless class champions, and 2008/200 BRP winter series winners pictures? Thanks.


 
Brushless Microracer, all4fun, tangtester 15 time BRP series champion 

Stock Gouhlardi, K-5, Dave M


----------



## BudBartos

One week till the next BRP points race :thumbsup:My batteries are charged :drunk::tongue:


----------



## MINIFREAK

BudBartos said:


> Brushless Microracer, all4fun, tangtester 15 time BRP series champion
> 
> Stock Gouhlardi, K-5, Dave M


Thanks Bud!


----------



## BudBartos

You bet !!!!

Who all is coming next Sat ?? I know I will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ66

BudBartos said:


> You bet !!!!
> 
> Who all is coming next Sat ?? I know I will be there :thumbsup:


*I'LL BE THERE...:thumbsup:*


----------



## ghoulardi

I'm in.


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I wouldn't miss it.


----------



## Crusty

BudBartos said:


> You bet !!!!
> 
> Who all is coming next Sat ?? I know I will be there :thumbsup:


Weather permiting, I'll be there.


----------



## DMiz

I will be there,Trying to get a friend to come and wheel my stock car and get him involved in the hobby.Dave


----------



## BobS311

Ryan and I will be there


----------



## Easy

Hoping so......


----------



## BudBartos

DMiz said:


> I will be there,Trying to get a friend to come and wheel my stock car and get him involved in the hobby.Dave


Good to hear !!! RC needs hundreds of new racers, Racers not players


----------



## DJ66

*HEY BUD, NASCAR IS THINKING OF GETTING RID OF THE REAR WING AND USING A SPOILER AGAIN...WILL WE BE DOING THE SAME???:tongue:*


----------



## Micro_Racer

I think we are going to go to the BFW (that's the BRP BIG fun WING  )


----------



## BudBartos

DJ66 said:


> *HEY BUD, NASCAR IS THINKING OF GETTING RID OF THE REAR WING AND USING A SPOILER AGAIN...WILL WE BE DOING THE SAME???:tongue:*


Think I will worry about it then :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

Bud,
You were the 1,000 reply to this forum!!!

You win the BIG prize!!!


----------



## BudBartos

I bet My major award is in the mail right now :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

sg1 said:


> Bud,
> You were the 1,000 reply to this forum!!!
> 
> You win the BIG prize!!!


Sorry - I was post 1000! I get the BIG prize


----------



## Donald Deutsch

While your waiting for the big prize, please update the points. Thanks.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Points updated....so is the calendar!


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Thanks,did the prize show? LOL


----------



## BudBartos

Ok racers I just received a new batch of motors for this weekend !!!

I will also have the new Roadraptor rear tires available. Myself and Wayne tested these at the last race and they made a huge differance !!! The are much more stable since the whole width of the foam is glued. The diff ring is cut right into the wheel. They will come with set screws and one diff ring. I will have both the soft blue and hard blue :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

By the way these are legal for BRP points racing series :wave:


----------



## BudBartos

Looks like it will be another good turnout Sat !!! Weather looks to be snow free for a change :thumbsup:


----------



## DMiz

Someone at Freddies during the last race in the brushless class was trying to see if someone wanted to buy a Spektrum 3520 reciever.If you get on here and see this shoot me a PM,I am interested in it.Thanks Dave


----------



## BudBartos

See You all Sat about 3:00 :wave: 

I have 2 Roadraptors on the rack along with plenty of the new rears :thumbsup:


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Looks like good weather ahead, no reason not to come out and race Sat. See you there.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

pm Bud


----------



## Micro_Racer

Bud please bring a few sets of body posts today. Thanks


----------



## BudBartos

OK and OK will do


----------



## ghoulardi

BudBartos said:


> See You all Sat about 3:00 :wave:
> 
> I have 2 Roadraptors on the rack along with plenty of the new rears :thumbsup:


 Does this imply a return to road racing perhaps?


----------



## Micro_Racer

ghoulardi said:


> Does this imply a return to road racing perhaps?


You can get your road fix tomorrow at the Gate! The BRP crew has the place to ourselves! Come join the FUN!


----------



## ghoulardi

Can't make it .


----------



## BudBartos

ghoulardi said:


> Does this imply a return to road racing perhaps?


Sure You can run Sunday at the gate since You can't make it today


----------



## Easy

Thanks to Freddie and Bud for another great night of racing. See you all in a couple of weeks.
Don


----------



## TangTester

Nice win Don....you are the man!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

pm bud


----------



## Easy

TangTester said:


> Nice win Don....you are the man!


Thanks Tang
Coming from you, that is quite an honor.
Don


----------



## BudBartos

Nice night of racing again !!!! 28 total entries which is a great turnout.

Easy >. Good job on Your stock win. Howard took Super stock with Bill C just behind with My Super stock car. Sorry Bill that I had the 52 spur on it for Quaifiing?? It was a bit faster with the correct 48 gear on there 

Tang again crushed Brushless with a TQ and win, Good thin I was not running !! Tang is on His way or has taken His 16th BRP points championship eary in the 2/3 of the way thru the season.

Thanks Again for all that came out and Freddie for a great place :thumbsup:

Next Points race is on the 30th :wave:


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Anybody want to buy a well used stock motor, was fast once?


----------



## TangTester

Donald Deutsch said:


> Anybody want to buy a well used stock motor, was fast once?


Don, If I do remember it did make the A main. Right? So it can't be that bad


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Took it apart, there were not signs of brush material left.


----------



## martian 710

Donald Deutsch said:


> Took it apart, there were not signs of brush material left.


Then you should be DQ'd for running a brushless motor in the stock class!!!!:tongue::tongue::wave:


----------



## Crusty

Donald Deutsch said:


> Took it apart, there were not signs of brush material left.



Any idea how long you ran this motor?


----------



## BudBartos

martian 710 said:


> Then you should be DQ'd for running a brushless motor in the stock class!!!!:tongue::tongue::wave:


Love that NEW brushless motors coming soon. 

Martian710 >> You going to CT I have Roadraptors if You need one


----------



## Donald Deutsch

At least a dozen full race days. Maybe too much sauce, the com has some deep groves caused by brush wear.


----------



## martian 710

Bud you have a PM!!!


----------



## sg1

*This Sunday....*

Hey kids,
Would any of you be interested in running this Suday, oval, at the Gate? I was going to see about renting it again to practice on a larger track for the Nats, but I figured there may be a few people out there who would like to race inbetween the scheduled races 
Let me know if there is any interest in racing this Sunday.
-Wayne


----------



## Crusty

sg1 said:


> Hey kids,
> Would any of you be interested in running this Suday, oval, at the Gate? I was going to see about renting it again to practice on a larger track for the Nats, but I figured there may be a few people out there who would like to race inbetween the scheduled races
> Let me know if there is any interest in racing this Sunday.
> -Wayne


Depending on the time, I'd be up for it.

Ross


----------



## sg1

Crusty said:


> Depending on the time, I'd be up for it.
> 
> Ross


I just talked to Paul about times, he was thinking an early race day. Doors open around 8 racing around 10ish.

It's all in the works yet, we need to see how many will commit to going.

If there's not enough interest we may do the open practice thing again and $$ would depend on how many turn up.


----------



## DJ66

sg1 said:


> I just talked to Paul about times, he was thinking an early race day. Doors open around 8 racing around 10ish.
> 
> It's all in the works yet, we need to see how many will commit to going.
> 
> If there's not enough interest we may do the open practice thing again and $$ would depend on how many turn up.


*I'D BE INTERESTED....JUST LET ME KNOW THE DETAILS.:thumbsup:*


----------



## sg1

DJ66 said:


> *I'D BE INTERESTED....JUST LET ME KNOW THE DETAILS.:thumbsup:*


I think 8am doors open, start closer to 11am, so we get a few practice runs in.

Classes:
stock, 10-52
pro stock, 10-48
brushless, 14-49
brushless, open gearing

We can tweek and change things as needed, this is just tossed out there to get things started 

The open gearing in brushless is for the guys going to the Nats. If everyone wants open gearing, not a problem. We aim to please!!


----------



## BudBartos

Sounds good I will be there about 10:00


----------



## Crusty

I can make it. Figure on being there around 9:30 or 10. Stock class!

Ross


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I am thinking of putting a new motor in and come out Sunday. That way I can breakin the brushs, or wear them out which ever comes first.


----------



## Micro_Racer

My brother and I are interested in this Sunday...

BTW - Emma may be interested in racing at the Gate --- any other novice drivers going?


----------



## sg1

I'll start a new thread so we can get a count of who is going


----------



## BudBartos

Micro_Racer said:


> My brother and I are interested in this Sunday...
> 
> BTW - Emma may be interested in racing at the Gate --- any other novice drivers going?


 
Allie Carries daughter will be running the truck.


----------



## ghoulardi

*Hmmmmm...*

Isn't it about time for " Freddie's fabulous winter wienie fest"? :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

Ross,
Will you be racing Sunday?


----------



## ghoulardi

Can't make it. Sorry.


----------



## DJ66

*HEY BUD...YOU GOT A PM..:thumbsup:*


----------



## BudBartos

OK !!


----------



## DJ66

BudBartos said:


> OK !!


*THANKS!!!*


----------



## BudBartos

Just got the new batch of TSR1500 cells 1.206 voltage !!!! Better get them fast :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

2 packs gone already


----------



## DJ66

BudBartos said:


> 2 packs gone already


*I'D LIKE ONE ALSO..:thumbsup:*


----------



## Crusty

Added pictures from the last 2 race nights at Freddie's! http://public.fotki.com/Crusty/radio-controlled-racing-1/freddies-hobbies-ra/


----------



## BudBartos

Down to 2 killer packs !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

Fun day of racing at the Gate :thumbsup: 

Next BRP points race is next Sat at Freddies Hobbies !!! Hope to see You there:wave:


----------



## BudBartos

So Who all will be coming to Freddies this Sat ??

Micro >> Anytime to update the points? Looks pretty close


----------



## ghoulardi

I'll be there. Cheezy poofs too !! :thumbsup:


----------



## Easy

I should be there.....


----------



## Crusty

I'm there, weather permitting!


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I will be there, I wouldn't want to miss the good times. At least my motor won't be brushless now.


----------



## BudBartos

Thats right You loose Your points for that last race since You ran a brushless motor 

I think it's going to be a good turnout again. I heard the Guy's going to CT want to run a unlimited gearing brushless class


----------



## DJ66

*I'LL BE THERE...:thumbsup:*


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> Thats right You loose Your points for that last race since You ran a brushless motor
> 
> I think it's going to be a good turnout again. I heard the Guy's going to CT want to run a unlimited gearing brushless class


I don't know about unlimited gearing, maybe a tooth up  
Plus I want to get my car set up with the BRP wedge body and B.F.W.


----------



## BudBartos

Would You like Me to bring some of the 1/10th scale wings??


----------



## BudBartos

Rent A Racer is still available for Sat  It TQed and won last race


----------



## BudBartos

K-5 >> Your mail is full.


----------



## BudBartos

Check out the Snowbirds going on all this week !!!


http://www.snowbirdnationals.com/thunderslive2010.htm


----------



## Micro_Racer

points are updated


----------



## BudBartos

Thanks Micro :thumbsup:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

BudBartos said:


> K-5 >> Your mail is full.


Emptied out sir :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> Rent A Racer is still available for Sat  It TQed and won last race


Not true - it did TQ, but finished 5th in the A main....now who was the driver???:wave::tongue:


----------



## Easy

BudBartos said:


> Rent A Racer is still available for Sat  It TQed and won last race


Did Bud drive it in the A?


----------



## TangTester

It did TQ and win on Sunday


----------



## BudBartos

True last Sunday Novice !!!


----------



## DJ66

*BUD...YOU GOT A PM.:thumbsup:*


----------



## sg1

TangTester said:


> It did TQ and win on Sunday


You are too good...

Maybe your points shouldn't count...

Give someone else a shot at a 1st place trophy...


----------



## BudBartos

DJ66 said:


> *BUD...YOU GOT A PM.:thumbsup:*


Got it !!!!!!


----------



## Easy

Bud
You have a PM
Don


----------



## DJ66

BudBartos said:


> Got it !!!!!!


*THANKS..:thumbsup:*


----------



## Easy

Anybody ever zap these smaller batteries?


----------



## sg1

Easy said:


> Anybody ever zap these smaller batteries?


yep


----------



## Easy

sg1 said:


> yep


Thanks
Don


----------



## BudBartos

How You do that  May have to do a battery claim soon


----------



## Easy

BudBartos said:


> How You do that  May have to do a battery claim soon


Using a battery zapper......


----------



## martian 710

Like this!!! Cheaters!!!


----------



## Easy

martian 710 said:


> Like this!!! Cheaters!!!


That's not what I would use, but similar, and why would that be cheating?


----------



## martian 710

Easy said:


> That's not what I would use, but similar, and why would that be cheating?


Because I don't have one!!!:tongue::wave:


----------



## DJ66

Easy said:


> Using a battery zapper......


*THIS IS 1/18TH RACING NOT 1/10TH...LETS NOT GO OVERBOARD WITH THE $$$$.:freak::drunk::freak:*


----------



## martian 710

DJ66 said:


> *THIS IS 1/18TH RACING NOT 1/10TH...LETS NOT GO OVERBOARD WITH THE $$$$.:freak::drunk::freak:*


I couldn't afford these cars anymore so I bought 2 racing karts!!!:jest::lol::roll::devil::wave:
I'm looking for sponsors!!!!!


----------



## Crusty

DJ66 said:


> *THIS IS 1/18TH RACING NOT 1/10TH...LETS NOT GO OVERBOARD WITH THE $$$$.:freak::drunk::freak:*




What he said.


----------



## sg1

Easy said:


> That's not what I would use, but similar, and why would that be cheating?


It's not cheating till you get caught....
I believe this was in "Tang's Tips"


----------



## Easy

Some clarification needed. 
I have not done it, I was just wondering if it could be done, and now from what I hear, I guess it is illegal in this series.
I have the equipment left from the 1/10 scale days, and was wondering if it could be used again.
Don


----------



## Donald Deutsch

How would you police zapping. Just because a car is fast doesn't mean the batteries were zapped. Just claim the motor. LOL


----------



## Easy

Donald Deutsch said:


> How would you police zapping. Just because a car is fast doesn't mean the batteries were zapped. Just claim the motor. LOL


I was just wondering if anyone was doing it. Some of these cars are so fast, there must be something being done to batteries or motors. I will not try it if it is not legal. Don't want to start an uproar.
Don


----------



## BudBartos

You can try it !!! I need to sell more batteries My batteries have been on charge since Monday. Battery nurse !!!!


----------



## Easy

BudBartos said:


> You can try it !!! I need to sell more batteries My batteries have been on charge since Monday. Battery nurse !!!!


Must be nice to be able to afford to hire a "nurse" to "recharge" your "batteries"


----------



## BudBartos

She Lookinn Goooood also :drunk:

$10.00 from China plus the $25.00 to ship


----------



## martian 710

Easy said:


> Must be nice to be able to afford to hire a "nurse" to "recharge" your "batteries"


Is she good lookin'??? I,ve got lots of batteries!!!:tongue:


----------



## BudBartos

ZOOOOM >> PM I have Your tires ready for the nats


----------



## BudBartos

Anyone need any BRP parts that I don't carry on the rack ?

See You all about 3:00

SG1 >> You guys still running the geared up class?


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> Anyone need any BRP parts that I don't carry on the rack ?
> 
> See You all about 3:00
> 
> SG1 >> You guys still running the geared up class?


I think Micro and I will be running the same "gear" but testing different speedcontrollers and running the wedge body


----------



## Easy

BudBartos said:


> You can try it !!! I need to sell more batteries My batteries have been on charge since Monday. Battery nurse !!!!


So, do you have one of these "nurses" for each pack of batteries you have, or just leave it on for a few days prior to race night.


----------



## Easy

Easy said:


> So, do you have one of these "nurses" for each pack of batteries you have, or just leave it on for a few days prior to race night.


Never mind, did some research and answered my own question.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Hey are you guys coming tomorrow ?


----------



## sg1

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> Hey are you guys coming tomorrow ?


Will there be food???


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

FOOD ! ! ! you guys go out to dinner afterwards dont you ?


----------



## sg1

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> FOOD ! ! ! you guys go out to dinner afterwards dont you ?


I don't...
I'm "married with children...."


----------



## BudBartos

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> Hey are you guys coming tomorrow ?


YES of course :thumbsup: Ah a feast at the Kingdom


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

I can get us a pizza Thats always good :thumbsup:

And a scented candle for restroom facilities. Not to mention the lotion for after washing your hands.

Bud do NOT FORGET to bring me a rim


----------



## martian 710

Hey Freddie,
Can we race karts on the big track this summer?:devil::wave:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

the local club already asked There isn;t enough money in it for me to have to repair after they leave


----------



## BudBartos

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> the local club already asked There isn;t enough money in it for me to have to repair after they leave


Come on We would not hit anything !!!! If We did it would HURT :drunk:


----------



## ZOOOOM

Bud,
Paypal sent for tires

Thanks
Chris


----------



## BudBartos

Sweet !!! I can eat  
I will give to wayne if Your not there.


----------



## Crusty

Pictures from The Gate, last Sunday! http://public.fotki.com/Crusty/radio-controlled-racing-1/the-gate-brunswick-ohio/


----------



## Micro_Racer

Bud - bring a GTP body tonight! thanks


----------



## BudBartos

OK will do.


----------



## Easy

Thanks to Freddie and Bud for yet another fun night at the track. Had a great time, see you all in about 2 weeks.


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Ditto.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Fun night of racing! Worked on and raced my brothers car all night.... Now I know the car has 61 laps in it!!!


----------



## ghoulardi

*?????*

Don P seemed awful fast. He must've figured it out. :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Yep 23 racers braved the cold outside and made it to Race. 

Pleanty of good crash free racing in the mains 

The ice was slippery last night 

Thanks to all that made it out. I will have more killer batteries in for the next points race on the 13th. :thumbsup:

Thanks Freddie


----------



## Easy

ghoulardi said:


> Don P seemed awful fast. He must've figured it out. :thumbsup:



Wish I did. You need to coach me, coming from a lap down to a win, now that is having it figured out!!


----------



## BudBartos

Indeed


----------



## ghoulardi

Its all about the chassis. :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ66

*BUD...YOU GOT PM.*


----------



## DJ66

DJ66 said:


> *BUD...YOU GOT PM.*


*AGAIN BUD :thumbsup:*


----------



## BudBartos

Got it it will ship Wed.

I also have the new batch of Killer TSR1500 cells should be in Wed :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ66

BudBartos said:


> Got it it will ship Wed.
> 
> I also have the new batch of Killer TSR1500 cells should be in Wed :thumbsup:


*PLEASE ADD A PACK TO MY ORDER..:thumbsup:*


----------



## BudBartos

OK already out of batteries


----------



## Micro_Racer

points are updated on my web site...


----------



## BudBartos

ghoulardi said:


> Its all about the chassis. :thumbsup:


INDEED 

Thanks Micro for updating the BRP points for the 2009/2010 indoor series.


----------



## spider004

Bud-sent you an email

James


----------



## BudBartos

Got it !! Your stuff is going today.


----------



## TangTester

Well back home finally. 10 days away is a long time. I completed my poker and blackjack dealing courses. They were pretty hard, I never thought I would finish the Blackjack, I guess I surprised myself. Now I hope they open one soon.


----------



## BudBartos

Did You get a A+ ???


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Tang soon you will be a most respected dealer to go a long with your resume.

Did they give you a calculator so you could count to 21 for the black jack thing??


----------



## Easy

Don't worry, if he is male he can use his physical attributes to count to 21.................


----------



## BudBartos

Thats a good one never thought of that.


----------



## ghoulardi

Easy said:


> Don't worry, if he is male he can use his physical attributes to count to 21.................


Actually 23. At least I would hope.


----------



## Easy

ghoulardi said:


> Actually 23. At least I would hope.


Let me explain, if he is a man, 10 fingers, 10 toes, 1 (use your imagination)= 21
Don


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Easy said:


> Let me explain, if he is a man, 10 fingers, 10 toes, 1 (use your imagination)= 21
> Don


Carry the 2 and multiply by 4

Sorry I brought the subject up actually


----------



## Donald Deutsch

So am I.


----------



## Easy

Just the mental image makes you go blind!!!!


----------



## Easy

Hope this weather doesn't cause our guys any problems!! I see the east coast is getting hammered.... (couldn't happen to a nicer bunch in Washington)
Don


----------



## martian 710

Easy said:


> Don't worry, if he is male he can use his physical attributes to count to 21.................


Nope 20 and 1/2 !!!!:freak::tongue::wave:
I'm glad I didn't go to CT. We got 24" of snow here and I'm the only one who can run the snowblower. I ran it 7 straight hours last night. Got done at 2:30 am. I'm going out to start all over again and it's still snowing. Suddenly cutting the grass doesn't seem so bad. Dang global warming.:drunk:


----------



## Easy

I'm glad someone else but me got hammered this time (sorry martian 710) we only got 5-6" last night, with a bit more where it drifted, but not as much as last month......


----------



## Crusty

We have 12"+ here. Still snowing and a lot of blowing and drifting.


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I am a happy camper. I only got about 1 inch or so of snow last night.


----------



## BudBartos

Thank goodness I spent thet $10.00 on that snow thrower last summer :thumbsup: 
Just went thru 2 1/2 ft drifts 1/2 the length of the drivway !!! All I had to worry about was the exhaust getting under the snow. Wow I hate winter.

I have not heard anything from the Nat's  Thats not good. Glad I stayed Home


----------



## BudBartos

At least CT is not getting all the snow !!! I bet those Guy's are stuck at Hooters and not even at the track  :tongue:


----------



## Easy

Crusty, sorry you got dumped on this time.
Don, quit bragging!!!
Bud, 2 1/2 ft. drifts are fun aren't they??? If you hit them with the plow doing about 40, man do they fly!!! (right back up over the windshield, "white out" for sure)
Right now the sun is shining here.......
Don


----------



## ghoulardi

'Bout 8" in Berea.


----------



## ghoulardi

Easy said:


> Let me explain, if he is a man, 10 fingers, 10 toes, 1 (use your imagination)= 21
> Don


 So what you're saying is "Pat doesn't have any (use your imagination here)" ?
Hmmmmm...


----------



## BudBartos

Got a message from Tyler but could no hear it well. He is running My oval car in open oval put a 9600 motor in it now no one wants to run open oval against it He's toooo fast  He said they are all going pretty well.


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Doesn't that kid know how to sandbag and give a false message to the other racers.


----------



## BudBartos

Thats waht happened last Year they ran No oval because they seen the BRP cars run and all the others chickened out :tongue:


----------



## martian 710

Well I just got done blowing snow 24" of snow drifts almost 4'. Been blowing snow nonstop since 9am. I think I'm going to be too "pooped" to go skiing tomorrow now that I can make it to the road!!!


----------



## ZOOOOM

*The Nats*

The BRP LTO Took:

1st. Tyler Gerber
2nd. Dave Berry. (allforfun)
3 rd. Mike Elwood. (micro racer)
5th. Chris kandrach. (zoooom)
7th. Rich Mickle. (rippinz06)
8th. Dave Willey. (mudcuppiedave)

"A" Main stock oval


----------



## DJ66

ZOOOOM said:


> The BRP LTO Took:
> 
> 1st. Tyler Gerber
> 2nd. Dave Berry. (allforfun)
> 3 rd. Mike Elwood. (micro racer)
> 5th. Chris kandrach. (zoooom)
> 7th. Rich Mickle. (rippinz06)
> 8th. Dave Willey. (mudcuppiedave)
> 
> "A" Main stock oval


*:thumbsup:VERY NICE GUYS...WAY TO GO.:thumbsup:*


----------



## BudBartos

ZOOOOM said:


> The BRP LTO Took:
> 
> 1st. Tyler Gerber
> 2nd. Dave Berry. (allforfun)
> 3 rd. Mike Elwood. (micro racer)
> 5th. Chris kandrach. (zoooom)
> 7th. Rich Mickle. (rippinz06)
> 8th. Dave Willey. (mudcuppiedave)
> 
> "A" Main stock oval


Sweet MY BRP car wins another national championship. Way to go Tyler. :thumbsup:


----------



## ZOOOOM

*The Nats*

BRP ROAD RAPTOR Took:


1st & 2nd in B Main Road

3rd, 7th & 8th. A main road


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Congrates to the victors. Will there be a complete rundown of the races posted somewhere, as I am sure it wont be in any magazine we ever heard of in the R/C 
world.


----------



## Magz02

Very nice stats!!

Great job to all the winners!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Would of loved 2 B there...


----------



## Easy

Good job to the BRP guys!!!


----------



## BudBartos

Way to go Guy's :thumbsup: 

Now time for some real racing at the Kingdom next Sat 

We can call it the 2010 1/18th oval worlds !!!


----------



## BudBartos

So who all will be coming this Sat ? Looks like We will luck out with the weather :thumbsup: Series is winding down with just 3 more points races to go. I know stock is close, I think Tangtester will have another championship !!
How about Super stock is it going to be Don S,Ross or ??


----------



## ghoulardi

I'm in. Cheezy poofs too ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Crusty

I'll be there.


----------



## DJ66

*ME TOO..:thumbsup:*


----------



## BudBartos

Thats 5!! 3 more and We will equal the oval class at the Nat's:freak:


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I plan to be there, I am trying to make every race this series.


----------



## Easy

I hope to be there also.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Bud
Can you convert that jet ski into a snowmobile??


----------



## BudBartos

K-5 CAPER said:


> Bud
> Can you convert that jet ski into a snowmobile??


If You buy it I will :thumbsup:


----------



## Easy

The heck with the snowmobile, convert it to a real good snow blower!!!


----------



## BobS311

Ryan and I will be there


----------



## BudBartos

Cool !!!! Looks like We will have decent travel weather on Sat :thumbsup:


----------



## TangTester

Sad news...Captain Phil Harris for Deadiest Catch die yesterday


----------



## DJ66

*SO..I WAS JUST WONDERING..WHO'S GOING TO TOLEDO IN MARCH??*


----------



## ZOOOOM

What is "Deadiest Catch die yesterday".


----------



## BudBartos

TangTester said:


> Sad news...Captain Phil Harris for Deadiest Catch die yesterday


Thats a bummer !!!!


----------



## BudBartos

DJ66 said:


> *SO..I WAS JUST WONDERING..WHO'S GOING TO TOLEDO IN MARCH??*


 
I'm going for oval for sure at this point. Waiting to see what they do and the schedule. So I may not know till the week before


----------



## DJ66

BudBartos said:


> I'm going for oval for sure at this point. Waiting to see what they do and the schedule. So I may not know till the week before


*MAYBE THE DAY BEFORE...THE WAY THINGS ARE GOING...:freak:*


----------



## Crusty

DJ66 said:


> *SO..I WAS JUST WONDERING..WHO'S GOING TO TOLEDO IN MARCH??*


I'm giving it serious thought, but it will depend on the schedule.


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I just made my run to get a supply of tire traction and comdrops. So if you need any see me Sat. Good thing I went today as they are going out of town for two weeks.


----------



## DJ66

Donald Deutsch said:


> I just made my run to get a supply of tire traction and comdrops. So if you need any see me Sat. Good thing I went today as they are going out of town for two weeks.


*I'LL TAKE ONE OF EACH...:thumbsup:*


----------



## Crusty

Donald Deutsch said:


> I just made my run to get a supply of tire traction and comdrops. So if you need any see me Sat. Good thing I went today as they are going out of town for two weeks.


1 comm drops please!


----------



## ghoulardi

*Toledo*

Thinkin' about oval.


----------



## martian 710

Gettin' tired of snow here!!! Got another 8" today. Ran the snowblower for another 6.5 hrs today. School is cancelled again tomorrow, kids haven't had school all week.


----------



## Easy

martian 710 said:


> Gettin' tired of snow here!!! Got another 8" today. Ran the snowblower for another 6.5 hrs today. School is cancelled again tomorrow, kids haven't had school all week.


We got about the same here, but I will wait until tomorrow morning before plowing again. From what I am hearing, we dodged the bullet again here in Ohio.


----------



## Crusty

We got off easy this time. Only got about 6". Some of our drivers say its starting to drift out in the country. Tomorrow morning might be interesting.


----------



## BudBartos

martian 710 said:


> Gettin' tired of snow here!!! Got another 8" today. Ran the snowblower for another 6.5 hrs today. School is cancelled again tomorrow, kids haven't had school all week.


Good!!!! get Your sking in and come out Sat to race BRP cars :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Looking forward to some racing at the warm Kingdom! See you all Saturday!


----------



## BudBartos

Let's go racing :thumbsup:


----------



## Easy

Boogity, boogity, boogity!! (or something like that!)


----------



## DJ66

BudBartos said:


> Let's go racing :thumbsup:


*YOU FORGOT THE BOOGITY!!!BOOGITY!!!BOOGITY!!!:tongue:
OOPS A LITTLE LATE.:drunk::drunk:*


----------



## Crusty

Bud, you have a PM! Thanks!


----------



## ghoulardi

DJ66 said:


> *YOU FORGOT THE BOOGITY!!!BOOGITY!!!BOOGITY!!!:tongue:
> OOPS A LITTLE LATE.:drunk::drunk:*



I think we were better off without it ! :beatdeadhorse:


----------



## BudBartos

Rack is packed. Parts are ready see You all about 3:00 :wave:


----------



## DJ66

*BUD YOU GOT TOP SECRET PM...:tongue:*


----------



## BudBartos

Got it I will have the secret stuff there


----------



## Micro_Racer

I would like some secret stuff!!! oh wait I may have some.....


----------



## BudBartos

Thats no secret !!!! I have more secret stuff thats so secret it's still secret


----------



## Easy

BudBartos said:


> Thats no secret !!!! I have more secret stuff thats so secret it's still secret


WOW, that is so deep!!


----------



## DJ66

Easy said:


> WOW, that is so deep!!


*YEAH ITS SO DEEP ITS TIME TO PUT YOUR BOOTS ON..:drunk:*


----------



## Billy D

what classes are running at freddies.
Im tinking of getting out of the cabin and off road and me do not get along?


----------



## Crusty

BRP pan cars mostly. You want to run your Slider, let me know and I'll bring mine along. 2 makes a class.


----------



## DJ66

Crusty said:


> BRP pan cars mostly. You want to run your Slider, let me know and I'll bring mine along. 2 makes a class.


*RIGHT NOW ITS THE ONLY CARS RUNNING...3 DIFFERENT CLASSES...STOCK,SUPER STOCK AND BRUSHLESS.
WE RUN FIXED GEARING IN ALL CLASSES 10T PINION AND 52T SPUR IN STOCK WITH THE 370 MOTOR AND IN SUPER STOCK THE ONLY DIFFERENCE IS WE USE A 48T SPUR...IN BRUSHLESS WE USE A 4200 MOTOR WITH A 14T PINION AND 49T SPUR...ALOT OF CLOSE RACING.:thumbsup:
IF YOU LOOK ON THE FIRST PAGE OF THIS THREAD YOU WILL FIND MORE INFORMATION.:thumbsup:*


----------



## Billy D

Crusty said:


> BRP pan cars mostly. You want to run your Slider, let me know and I'll bring mine along. 2 makes a class.


maybe ill talk to roy and tim and see if they want to come and have some fun.What time and day does racing start?


----------



## Micro_Racer

Racing starts around 5pm. Bud has a rental truck, if you want to try a BRP! Not sure if it is ready for today, but you can ask


----------



## DJ66

Billy D said:


> maybe ill talk to roy and tim and see if they want to come and have some fun.What time and day does racing start?


*COME ON OUT AND JOIN IN ON ALL THE FUN...:woohoo::thumbsup:*


----------



## Easy

Are we having food tonight????


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I would think if you talk to Freddie he would order pizza again. If that is what you had in mind.


----------



## Crusty

I need some help! I just installed a Tekin B1 speedo in my car. I can't get it to program right. It won't recognize the brake signal. I checked their website and forum and found no answer. Hopefully someone at the track today can provide some assistance!


----------



## Crusty

Billy D said:


> maybe ill talk to roy and tim and see if they want to come and have some fun.What time and day does racing start?


I'll bring my Slider, just in case you show up!


----------



## JR.Quarterscale

Donald Deutsch said:


> I would think if you talk to Freddie he would order pizza again. If that is what you had in mind.


Know one said anything and its too late to order a sheet pizza. You guys have to speak up before hand you know geezzz


----------



## Easy

Great night of racing as usual!! POS driving, slid into a snow pile avoiding a dip wad that slid into traffic and then drove away. Oh well, not too much damage to my car, hopefully just the bumper. See you all in a bit, as I will miss the next 2 races. Have fun!!!


----------



## BudBartos

Super stock was a Mad House :drunk:


----------



## DJ66

Easy said:


> Great night of racing as usual!! POS driving, slid into a snow pile avoiding a dip wad that slid into traffic and then drove away. Oh well, not too much damage to my car, hopefully just the bumper. See you all in a bit, as I will miss the next 2 races. Have fun!!!


*THAT SUCKS...ARE YOU SURE YOU WEREN'T JUST IN THE SUPER STOCK RACE????:drunk::drunk:*


----------



## K-5 CAPER

BudBartos said:


> Super stock was a Mad House :drunk:


pretty much got 3 heat races and a main with getting hosed by some one 
thinking about brushless for summer to avoid the crap in this series, too much bs in this series:freak:


----------



## DJ66

*I KNOW MOST OF THE PEOPLE GOING TO TOLEDO WILL BE THERE FOR THE OVAL RACING BUT WHO WILL BE THERE FOR THE ROAD RACING???
I'M THINKING OF IT.:thumbsup:*


----------



## K-5 CAPER

K-5 CAPER said:


> pretty much got 3 heat races and a main with getting hosed by some one
> thinking about brus summer to avoid the crap in this series, too hless formuch bs in this series:fre]ak:[/QUOTE


----------



## DJ66

*WHAT????*:tongue::lol::tongue:


----------



## sg1

*Brushless track record....*

I would like to take the time to thank a few people who made it possible for me to get the new track record, 65 4:01, in brushless...

ZOOOOM, for such a fast car
Bud, for the beautiful LTO chassis design
Tangtester, for letting me by all those times 

-Wayne


----------



## DJ66

*WOW...65 4:01NOW THAT IS FAST.:tongue: 
YOU DIDN'T EVEN NEED THE LAST MINUTE.:thumbsup:*


----------



## Easy

sg1 said:


> I would like to take the time to thank a few people who made it possible for me to get the new track record, 65 4:01, in brushless...
> 
> ZOOOOM, for such a fast car
> Bud, for the beautiful LTO chassis design
> Tangtester, for letting me by all those times
> 
> -Wayne



Great Job!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TangTester

sg1 said:


> I would like to take the time to thank a few people who made it possible for me to get the new track record, 65 4:01, in brushless...
> 
> ZOOOOM, for such a fast car
> Bud, for the beautiful LTO chassis design
> Tangtester, for letting me by all those times
> 
> -Wayne


When you set that run we were on the same lap......so how could I let you by?


----------



## sg1

TangTester said:


> When you set that run we were on the same lap......so how could I let you by?


You are correct...

that run I went:
65 5:01.66

You had:
64 5:01.10

I didn't get to lap you, that run....


----------



## BudBartos

sg1 said:


> I would like to take the time to thank a few people who made it possible for me to get the new track record, 65 4:01, in brushless...
> 
> ZOOOOM, for such a fast car
> Bud, for the beautiful LTO chassis design
> Tangtester, for letting me by all those times
> 
> -Wayne


Good job SG1 >> Nice there were only 3 other cars on the track also :thumbsup: That LTO was fast in the corners !! Tang did give You a run in the main.
Congrats to Tang for wrapping up His 16th BRP championship 

Were going to have to have a drivers (and crashers) meeting before the next Super stock race !! I was amazed at the carnage :drunk: If they were not BRP cars I don't think anyone would have finished .Maybe because it was Sat the 13th??? Watch Mad House tonight at 10:00 on history channel. 

Good job Bob S for TQ and winning stock !!!

Way to go Bruce for Your first win in Super Stock !!!

Next race is Feb 27 down to 2 and then the roadoval fig 8 race :wave:


----------



## TangTester

SG1

Who makes the pinion that you were running?
Tang


----------



## Micro_Racer

I will throw this thought out --- in an effort to keep the cost of BRP racing down... how about a summer brushless class with a spec motor and ESC? I experimented with a inexpensive ESC yesterday. It did NOT studor, roll backwards, or cog at the beginning or during the race! I will admit it did not have the "punch" of the Tekin Mini Rage, but I still ran a consistent 4.8 sec lap times. This is right in line with the super stock class lap times - the original goal of the brushless class.....

My thought - summer brushless class:
1. Hobbywing 25A 1/18th scale ESC (less than $30 shipped!)
http://www.hobbypartz.com/ezrun-25a-l-brushless-esc-for-rc-car.html
2. BRP Brushless motor ($25)

----just a thought to keep the brushless class inexpensive and competitive!

By comparison a brushed Tekin B1 is about $75...and the brushed motors do not last nearly as long as a brushless motor......

I know some of you all ready have a Mamba or Tekin ESC....so this idea may not fly....but I thought I would give it a shot!


----------



## sg1

TangTester said:


> SG1
> 
> Who makes the pinion that you were running?
> Tang


Robinson. It's not the best sounding, but never comes loose! It's for the 18T, 48P.
Luv,
Wayne


----------



## BobS311

Thanks go out to Tang for the good advice:thumbsup:, Bud for the good batteries :thumbsup:and the Tekin Battery Nurse:woohoo:. I don't know what that thing does, but I didn't use it for 2 races of the series and the results showed it. Put the bats back on it when i got home last time and ran 4 laps faster than anyone else......the thing works.


----------



## ZOOOOM

Way to go SG1, I think if I would have had that extra min. at the nats, I would have taken it:thumbsup:. If you want I will get your road car working that good for you, just drop it by the BRP shop.


----------



## BudBartos

BobS311 said:


> Thanks go out to Tang for the good advice:thumbsup:, Bud for the good batteries :thumbsup:and the Tekin Battery Nurse:woohoo:. I don't know what that thing does, but I didn't use it for 2 races of the series and the results showed it. Put the bats back on it when i got home last time and ran 4 laps faster than anyone else......the thing works.


Thats what I have been using !!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

DJ66 said:


> *I KNOW MOST OF THE PEOPLE GOING TO TOLEDO WILL BE THERE FOR THE OVAL RACING BUT WHO WILL BE THERE FOR THE ROAD RACING???*
> *I'M THINKING OF IT.:thumbsup:*


I will race both days Oval and Road....waiting on the motor announcement to figure out what class I will run....


----------



## BudBartos

Here is a vid of one of the Super Stock races in slow motion :thumbsup: 
Why is that Yellow car always trying to hit Me 

http://vimeo.com/9444826


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Bud,
Don't take it personally the only person he didn't hit was Freddie!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

what's up with the slow motion? next time take out the audio, and add music!


----------



## Crusty

BudBartos said:


> Here is a vid of one of the Super Stock races in slow motion :thumbsup:
> Why is that Yellow car always trying to hit Me


I don't think you were a target, you just passed him more than the others! I marshalled those heats. There was a lot of crashing, but I didn't notice any that looked to be done on purpose.


----------



## Donald Deutsch

You don't really think Yellow is capable of taking you out on purpose. It just seems he is looking for a line around the track and hasn't found it yet.


----------



## BudBartos

Slow motion so You can study the line


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Superstock class was created I think for not wandering yellow car and also the green car


----------



## BudBartos

K-5 CAPER said:


> Superstock class was created I think for not wandering yellow car and also the green car


 I will not run again !! Just gave You a number to shoot for. Anyone want to rent the Super Stock car or better yet buy it?


----------



## Easy

Wasn't the yellow car just the rolling road block???


----------



## DJ66

Easy said:


> Wasn't the yellow car just the rolling road block???


*THE BLACK CAR DID ITS SHARE OUT THERE TOO.:drunk::drunk:*


----------



## TangTester

Micro_Racer said:


> what's up with the slow motion? next time take out the audio, and add music!


What? , freddie never sounded better!


----------



## sg1

DJ66 said:


> *THE BLACK CAR DID ITS SHARE OUT THERE TOO.:drunk::drunk:*


To Me... Bud caused most of the problems.....


----------



## DJ66

sg1 said:


> To Me... Bud caused most of the problems.....


*YES, IT WAS ALL BUDS FAULT...:wave:*


----------



## ghoulardi

sg1 said:


> To Me... Bud caused most of the problems.....



That's how I saw it too !


----------



## Micro_Racer

:thumbsup: I say we eliminate all the different classes and go back to just one class - we have typically 19-25 people at a race (not counting the folks that run multiple classes) - lets say we set the field at a max of 8 per main - at 24 people - that gives us an A,B, and C main. This way the folks you race against would be much closer in speed and lap times. 

You don't have the right to dictate what class someone else wishes to race in 

Stop blaming the other drivers


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Then what would we have left to complain about, besides the weather.


----------



## Crusty

Micro_Racer said:


> :thumbsup: I say we eliminate all the different classes and go back to just one class - we have typically 19-25 people at a race (not counting the folks that run multiple classes) - lets say we set the field at a max of 8 per main - at 24 people - that gives us an A,B, and C main. This way the folks you race against would be much closer in speed and lap times.


Maybe go to 2 classes, stock and brushless. The super stock cars could just change the spur and run stock, or they could upgrade to brushless. I think there should be a choice. Speaking for myself, I need another years practice with these cars before I'm ready for the speed of a brushless car.


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Just leave things alone and stop acting like little babies. Bitch--Bitch.


----------



## JR.Quarterscale

Does anyone know how to contact Wayne ? Have him give me a call at 330-296-3200 Thanks


----------



## BobS311

Crusty said:


> Maybe go to 2 classes, stock and brushless. The super stock cars could just change the spur and run stock, or they could upgrade to brushless. I think there should be a choice. Speaking for myself, I need another years practice with these cars before I'm ready for the speed of a brushless car.


I saw the video! Do you think we want those crappy Super Stock drivers, you know....like Bud, coming down into our stock class and ruining it for everyone?? We have a nice, congenial bunch of guys, why mess it up? 

_Everyone knows I'm kidding, right? _


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Let me apologize to all about my previous post of this morning.
I too was frustrated by the beating and banging that went on Saturday night.
I have no right to comment on who runs where.
Once again I am sorry about that guys!!


----------



## BudBartos

Classes are fine like they are !!! I will take 2 cars to the BRP garage next race and sort them out!! Can You guess who's  :tongue::wave:


----------



## all4fun

JR.Quarterscale said:


> Does anyone know how to contact Wayne ? Have him give me a call at 330-296-3200 Thanks


Just send him a PM...his screen name is sg1.


----------



## DJ66

*DOES ANYBODY HAVE A BRUSHLESS MOTOR BIGGER THAN A 5400 THAT I CAN USE FOR THE GLC...I'M GOING TO USE THE 5400 IN MY MINI LATE MODEL FIRST BUT ITS OPEN MOTOR AND I'D LIKE TO HAVE AN OPTION IF I NEED IT. I'D JUST LIKE TO USE IT I REALLY DON'T WANT TO BUY ANYTHING.

ALSO DOES ANYBODY HAVE A CHEAP SET OF FOAMS THEY WANT TO SELL FOR THE MINI LATE MODEL....PLEASE LET ME KNOW.:thumbsup:
THANKS*


----------



## sg1

DJ66 said:


> *DOES ANYBODY HAVE A BRUSHLESS MOTOR BIGGER THAN A 5400 THAT I CAN USE FOR THE GLC...I'M GOING TO USE THE 5400 IN MY MINI LATE MODEL FIRST BUT ITS OPEN MOTOR AND I'D LIKE TO HAVE AN OPTION IF I NEED IT. I'D JUST LIKE TO USE IT I REALLY DON'T WANT TO BUY ANYTHING.
> 
> ALSO DOES ANYBODY HAVE A CHEAP SET OF FOAMS THEY WANT TO SELL FOR THE MINI LATE MODEL....PLEASE LET ME KNOW.:thumbsup:
> THANKS*


I think Tyler has an extra 6900 or something a bit higher


----------



## Micro_Racer

Check out the Mini GCL thread - the classes have been updated for pan car!!!! New sign in sheet available!!! The classes match our series!!!! Sign up soon!!!


----------



## DJ66

sg1 said:


> I think Tyler has an extra 6900 or something a bit higher


*I'D REALLY APPRECIATE IT IF I COULD USE IT FOR THE RACE.:thumbsup:*


----------



## Micro_Racer

I have several motors I will bring with me - ranging from 4200-8000  - only $5 per day to rent


----------



## DJ66

Micro_Racer said:


> I have several motors I will bring with me - ranging from 4200-8000  - only $5 per day to rent


*THATS STILL ALOT CHEAPER THAN BUYING ONE...THANKS:thumbsup:
I'M LOOKING FOR A 6800.*


----------



## tcian

hey guys long time no see.


----------



## DJ66

tcian said:


> hey guys long time no see.


*IAN HOWS IT GOING????*


----------



## all4fun

DJ66 said:


> *DOES ANYBODY HAVE A BRUSHLESS MOTOR BIGGER THAN A 5400 THAT I CAN USE FOR THE GLC...I'M GOING TO USE THE 5400 IN MY MINI LATE MODEL FIRST BUT ITS OPEN MOTOR AND I'D LIKE TO HAVE AN OPTION IF I NEED IT. I'D JUST LIKE TO USE IT I REALLY DON'T WANT TO BUY ANYTHING.
> 
> ALSO DOES ANYBODY HAVE A CHEAP SET OF FOAMS THEY WANT TO SELL FOR THE MINI LATE MODEL....PLEASE LET ME KNOW.:thumbsup:
> THANKS*


Hey Dave.....really glad to see you will be joining in on the fun. I'll ask around at the Toledo track for you for some foams. Come to think of it, I just may have some I got for my Mini-T (don't have anymore) and I believe never used (yellow rims). When I get home tonight, I'll check and let you know. 

Dave Berry


----------



## Micro_Racer

anyone have a stock RC18R they want to part with?


----------



## BobS311

Micro_Racer said:


> anyone have a stock RC18R they want to part with?


I have 2 18T's, I don't think that helps though. Let me know if you're interested. They are like new.


----------



## Easy

DJ66 said:


> *DOES ANYBODY HAVE A BRUSHLESS MOTOR BIGGER THAN A 5400 THAT I CAN USE FOR THE GLC...I'M GOING TO USE THE 5400 IN MY MINI LATE MODEL FIRST BUT ITS OPEN MOTOR AND I'D LIKE TO HAVE AN OPTION IF I NEED IT. I'D JUST LIKE TO USE IT I REALLY DON'T WANT TO BUY ANYTHING.
> 
> ALSO DOES ANYBODY HAVE A CHEAP SET OF FOAMS THEY WANT TO SELL FOR THE MINI LATE MODEL....PLEASE LET ME KNOW.:thumbsup:
> THANKS*


I have a 2068 you can use if you want.
It hasn't even been zapped!!
Don


----------



## DJ66

*THANKS EVERYONE..I REALLY APPRECIATE THE HELP.
ALL4FUN LET ME KNOW ABOUT THE FOAMS...LETS WORK A OUT A DEAL.
:thumbsup:*


----------



## Easy

DJ66 said:


> *THANKS EVERYONE..I REALLY APPRECIATE THE HELP.
> ALL4FUN LET ME KNOW ABOUT THE FOAMS...LETS WORK A OUT A DEAL.
> :thumbsup:*


Dave
I will let you use it as long as you don't zap it!!!
LOL
Don


----------



## tcian

DJ66 said:


> *IAN HOWS IT GOING????*


good i got all the issue settled so im thinking about coming back to brp what do yall run now?


----------



## ghoulardi

*Stickers*

You guys that ordered stickers, first , the bad news, Sign-a-rama closed up. Now the good news, I went to another place and the sweet young thing behind the counter was like," yeah what's the big deal?" The prices she was quoting me were way less than the other guy. she's supposed to get back to me with a Quote tomorrow so I should have them for the next race.

Indeed...


----------



## ghoulardi

*Wow !!!*

That was quick. The stickers are gonna be $5.00 a set. the only ones she couldn't do were the Geico's. The FeEx will be blue if you wanna start painting.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Great thanks Ross


----------



## BobS311

Can they do Bass Pro Shops?


----------



## DJ66

BobS311 said:


> Can they do Bass Pro Shops?


*I ORDERED THEM ALREADY...THANKS ROSS*


----------



## DJ66

Easy said:


> Dave
> I will let you use it as long as you don't zap it!!!
> LOL
> Don


*I WOULDN'T EVEN THINK OF DOING THAT...:freak::tongue::freak:
BESIDES YOU PROBABLY ALREADY DID.:thumbsup:*


----------



## DJ66

tcian said:


> good i got all the issue settled so im thinking about coming back to brp what do yall run now?


*WE RUN BRPs AT FREDDIES..:wave:
LOOK ON THE FIRST PAGE OF THIS THREAD TO FIND OUT RULES AND CLASSES.*


----------



## tcian

DJ66 said:


> *WE RUN BRPs AT FREDDIES..:wave:
> LOOK ON THE FIRST PAGE OF THIS THREAD TO FIND OUT RULES AND CLASSES.*


alright sounds great, have have you all been?


----------



## tight off

Hi Dave, I think Freddie has my 6800, if so your welcome to it for the race. Tuckman


----------



## BudBartos

tcian said:


> alright sounds great, have have you all been?


 
Ian >> I have the rent a racer still !! It could be ready for the next series race on the 27th :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ66

tight off said:


> Hi Dave, I think Freddie has my 6800, if so your welcome to it for the race. Tuckman


*THANKS DAVE..:thumbsup:
I WILL IF I NEED IT.*


----------



## tcian

BudBartos said:


> Ian >> I have the rent a racer still !! It could be ready for the next series race on the 27th :thumbsup:


ill have too see what i have going on if i can make it i will come.


----------



## Micro_Racer

points updated


----------



## BobS311

Micro_Racer said:


> points updated


Thanks Micro. Are there 3 or 4 throw outs in the series?


----------



## Donald Deutsch

4 drops.


----------



## BudBartos

Donald Deutsch said:


> 4 drops.


4 drops will burn up your motor


----------



## JR.Quarterscale

BudBartos said:


> 4 drops will burn up your motor


So, Go 5 and be a hero


----------



## DJ66

*BUD...YOU GOT A PM.:thumbsup:*


----------



## ghoulardi

BudBartos said:


> 4 drops will burn up your motor


 Ooooops ... :drunk:


----------



## BudBartos

Here it is Bud roller skating  


http://vimeo.com/9558211


----------



## DJ66

*DID YOU SEE BUD TAKE THAT LITTLE KID OUT AT THE BEGINING...JUST LIKE RACING SATURDAY....:wave::tongue::wave:*


----------



## BudBartos

That was My Grandson and No I didn't take him out. The yellow guy did


----------



## DJ66

BudBartos said:


> That was My Grandson and No I didn't take him out. The yellow guy did


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## BudBartos

Interesting !!!!!

20 most miserable citys in the USA and Ohio claims fame to 5 of them Cleveland being #1!! Whats that teel Ya 


http://www.forbes.com/2010/02/11/am...usiness-beltway-miserable-cities_slide_2.html


----------



## tight off

What's that tell me? Another bunch of B.S. likely made by those not qualified to judge.


----------



## tcian

BudBartos said:


> Here it is Bud roller skating
> 
> 
> http://vimeo.com/9558211


looking good out there:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

tight off said:


> What's that tell me? Another bunch of B.S. likely made by those not qualified to judge.


I happen to live in a area that once was thriving, NOW it's dead and I beleive it will never come back.


----------



## BobS311

BudBartos said:


> I happen to live in a area that once was thriving, NOW it's dead and I beleive it will never come back.


I believe it will....


----------



## Micro_Racer

It's over.


----------



## ecoastrc

Bud got my package today. Thanks Much.
Also you Have a PM


----------



## Donald Deutsch

If that were true than why are we still doing what we are doing?


----------



## Easy

A question for the Battery Nurse users here. I have 6 packs on mine, at first the pack status leds were blinking for all 6 packs, and the voltage hold light was on, but after 2 days, the pack status leds no longer are blinking, and the voltage hold light is off. The unit is powered by the transformer, and the power light is blinking. 
Is this thing working as it should, the instructions are quite vague.
Don


----------



## Easy

Dave, you have a pm


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Are the red leds on steadily? This a sign there is a problem with a cell in the pack.


----------



## Easy

Sorry, the pack status leds are not on at all. At first they were blinking, now nothing at all.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Is the green power light on? If you have a 9v in the nurse, even with it plugged in, it uses the 9v first. I had to remove the 9v, plug in the unit and turn it on.....


----------



## Easy

Micro_Racer said:


> Is the green power light on? If you have a 9v in the nurse, even with it plugged in, it uses the 9v first. I had to remove the 9v, plug in the unit and turn it on.....


The unit is plugged into the wall, has a 9v battery installed, and the power light is blinking on and off. The pack status lights are all off, not blinking like at the start, and the voltage hold light is off, was on when I started.


----------



## Easy

The reason I am asking is I purchased this off ebay used, and want to make sure it is functioning properly.
Thanks
Don


----------



## BudBartos

Does not sound right. Mine blinks all week.


----------



## Micro_Racer

try to "reset" - unhook all the batteries, unplug, and remove the 9v. Then (keeping the 9v out) plug it back in, hold down the power button for 3 sec, the green power light should go on - press the power button again to advance to the 5.4 setting. Make sure your batteries are charged at 30-50% capacity, and hook them up....this should reset the system.... if you have an ice charger, set the max charge capacity to 30% (this is what I do) if you dont have a charge in the battries, it will not work...


----------



## DJ66

*CHECK THAT THE TRANSFORMER IS PLUGGED IN THE SIDE ALL THE WAY IN...I HAD THE SAME PROBLEM...IT RAN THE 9v BATTERY DOWN BECAUSE IT WASN'T PLUGGED IN THE UNIT. IF ITS IN ALL THE WAY THE RED LIGHTS WILL ALL FLASH AT THE SAME TIME...IF THE 9v IS POWERING IT...THEY FLASH ONE AT A TIME.*:thumbsup:


----------



## DJ66

*MICRO...COULD I USE A 6800 BRUSHLESS MOTOR...IF SO COULD YOU BRING IT TO FREDDIES NEXT RACE.*


----------



## BobS311

The hole is a little off on mine where the transformer plugged in. I opened up the hole with a body reamer to allow it to clear and seat all the way. Otherwise, it will drain the 9V and stop working. I don't know if the low baterry indicator is the power light flashing.


----------



## BudBartos

I don't use the 9V


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> I don't use the 9V


Ditto :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

DJ66 said:


> *MICRO...COULD I USE A 6800 BRUSHLESS MOTOR...IF SO COULD YOU BRING IT TO FREDDIES NEXT RACE.*


I will bring it!!!


----------



## Easy

Thanks for all the replies. I will remove the 9v and start over.
Don


----------



## DJ66

Micro_Racer said:


> I will bring it!!!


*THANK YOU,THANK,YOU,THANK YOU...:thumbsup:*


----------



## Easy

OK, took all 6 packs, discharged them at 10 amps, put them on a tray until the lights went out, recharged them to 30% of capacity, and put them back on the "nurse". I removed the 9v battery, and restarted the unit. Now all pack status leds are flashing, the voltage hold led is on 5.4v, and the power light is on steady. Hope this is the way it will be for the next few days as this seems like normal operation for the unit.
Thanks for the help.
Don


----------



## ghoulardi

*Nurse*

I put 1 pack in awhile back with just a 10% charge just to see what would happen. The light for that pack was on steady for about 5 days then went to normal like the rest. :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

I charge mine full before putting on the Nurse !!!! Like the Monday before the next race.


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> I charge mine full before putting on the Nurse !!!! Like the Monday before the next race.


Well the instructions tell you NOT to change at full capacity....why bother putting them on the nurse if they have a full charge? It will never auto discharge down to 5.4v??????


----------



## Easy

Well, all is the same after 4 hrs. All pack status lights are blinking, voltage hold light is lit, and power light is steady. Hope the 9v (now 6v) battery was the problem.
Thanks again
Don


----------



## BudBartos

I want to keep them charged


----------



## BobS311

I'm only running mine on the 5.2 setting....


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Bob when do you disconnect the batteries before the race and what do you do to prepare them for the race.


----------



## BudBartos

Don >> I bring them to the race put them in the car and then peak right before I run at 3.5 amps. It only takes several minutes.:thumbsup:


----------



## DJ66

*BUD...TOP SECRET PM.*


----------



## BobS311

Donald Deutsch said:


> Bob when do you disconnect the batteries before the race and what do you do to prepare them for the race.


I leave them on the nurse until that morning. Peak them, and repeak at 3 amps right before the race. That's it.


----------



## BobS311

How many guys are going to the MGLC? and how many are Road Racing?


----------



## Easy

Hopefully my Nurse is doing what it is supposed to. All 6 pack status lights are blinking in unison, the voltage hold light is on, and the power light is steady. 
The only questions I have are:- 
1. Do the pack status lights blink all at once, or do they cycle 1,2,3,4,5,6 and then back to 1?
2. Why doesn't Tekin tell folks about the battery coming first in line before the transformer? I've ever seen anything designed that way, seems backward to me.....


----------



## ghoulardi

I'm in for oval only.


----------



## DJ66

BobS311 said:


> How many guys are going to the MGLC? and how many are Road Racing?


*I WAS THINKING ABOUT IT BUT I'M ONLY DOING OVAL...BRP STOCK AND MINI LM OPEN.:thumbsup:*


----------



## DJ66

*DON, THEY ALL BLINK AT ONCE WHEN THE TRANSFORMER IS PLUGGED IN AND BLINK ONE AT A TIME WHEN THE 9v IS BEING USED..:thumbsup:*


----------



## BudBartos

I'm running brushed stock oval, open oval and maybe brushed road  
Need to come up with entry fee $$


----------



## Easy

DJ66 said:


> *DON, THEY ALL BLINK AT ONCE WHEN THE TRANSFORMER IS PLUGGED IN AND BLINK ONE AT A TIME WHEN THE 9v IS BEING USED..:thumbsup:*


Dave
Thanks
It would be nice if the instructions were a bit more detailed...
Don


----------



## Micro_Racer

Brushless road and oval for me!


----------



## BobS311

Easy, I think that your transformer plug just wasn't seated all the way. It appears to be working as it should now.


----------



## DJ66

BobS311 said:


> Easy, I think that your transformer plug just wasn't seated all the way. It appears to be working as it should now.


*I AGREE..:thumbsup:*


----------



## Easy

BobS311 said:


> Easy, I think that your transformer plug just wasn't seated all the way. It appears to be working as it should now.


That is a possibility, but I did take the control unit out of the case and plug the transformer in again, and it was doing the same things.
At least it is working, and I didn't get ripped off.
Don


----------



## BudBartos

Wow Your going to be fast now !!!! Again !!!!


----------



## Easy

BudBartos said:


> Wow Your going to be fast now !!!! Again !!!!


Who are you referring to????


----------



## BudBartos

YOU !!!!!!
I just did alittle sifering of da points. If series ended now with the 4 through outs here is how it stands.
Stock Bob S 595, Bruce S 580, Don D 547

Super stock Dan K and Ross are tied at 577  Don S 571 and Dave L 563

Brushless Tang takes His 16 championship even if Micro Tq's and wins last 2.

Very interesting :thumbsup:

Here are the summer series race days flyer to come April 23, May 14, June 4 & 25, July 16, Aug 13, Sept 3 & 24. As always Italian sausge feast with race entry.

All rulles the same but You will be allowed a blade on the COT 3/4" tall from rear trunk deck and 3 7/8" wide or COT wing only on COT bodies.


----------



## BobS311

I think, based on my ciphering as well, even if Bruce TQ's and wins the remaining races and I do not improve (with 4 throw outs) we finish with Bruce:780 points, Bob: 781 Points. Not that I was looking or anything.


----------



## BudBartos

could be ???


----------



## Easy

I am looking for a mini battery dr. Anyone know of one for sale?
Thanks
Don


----------



## sg1

Easy said:


> I am looking for a mini battery dr. Anyone know of one for sale?
> Thanks
> Don


Check with Team Scream


----------



## DJ66

Easy said:


> I am looking for a mini battery dr. Anyone know of one for sale?
> Thanks
> Don


*DON...YOU GOT PM...(TOP SECRET)*


----------



## BobS311

Easy said:


> I am looking for a mini battery dr. Anyone know of one for sale?
> Thanks
> Don


there is one on Ebay right now.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Tekin-Mini-Batt...Control_Parts_Accessories?hash=item3caa63ab26


----------



## DJ66

BobS311 said:


> there is one on Ebay right now.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Tekin-Mini-Batt...Control_Parts_Accessories?hash=item3caa63ab26


*ITS TOP SECRET..*


----------



## ghoulardi

There's a zapper there too.


----------



## Easy

ghoulardi said:


> There's a zapper there too.


Don't need no stinkin ZAPPER, got 2 already.... Thanks for the info, I bought it.
Don


----------



## martian 710

Easy said:


> I am looking for a mini battery dr. Anyone know of one for sale?
> Thanks
> Don


You guys must have a lot of sick batteries. With all this talk about doctors and nurses maybe you should take better care of them!!!!:tongue::drunk::wave:


----------



## Easy

martian 710 said:


> You guys must have a lot of sick batteries. With all this talk about doctors and nurses maybe you should take better care of them!!!!:tongue::drunk::wave:


I need a cure, I keep looking for the "sweet" spot, and need all the help I can get!!!


----------



## BudBartos

Just get the battery surgeon :thumbsup: New packs every race


----------



## ghoulardi

BudBartos said:


> Just get the battery surgeon :thumbsup: New packs every race


 Is that like a transplant?


----------



## BudBartos

SG1 >> Are You racing Sat ??


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> SG1 >> Are You racing Sat ??


maybe


----------



## BudBartos

3 days till racing thrills and spills :thumbsup: 
I'm going to give a certain yellow car a look see and driving lesson 

Points race is tight in Super Stock so let's all drive nice :tongue:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Kids got a snow day today! I hope it clears up before the race.... another 2-3 feet??


----------



## Easy

We got about 6"-8" so far, but more where drifted. Still snowing hard, and blowing somewhat. Can't make the race Sat. grandson's birthday party.
You guys have fun.
Don


----------



## BudBartos

I'll be there come snow, rain or shine :wave:

Rack is packed with goodies for all 

See You all about 3:00 !!! Sat


----------



## sg1

Ohhhh the snow..............


----------



## BudBartos

It's coming down like crazy here :drunk: 
At least it's going to stop tonight so maybe they will clear the roads ??


----------



## Easy

I just cleaned mine again, had another 3"-4". It seems to be slowing here, so maybe from east to west it will clear up!!!


----------



## DJ66

*MICRO...COULD YOU PLEASE REMEMBER THE BRUSHLESS MOTOR...IF THE WEATHER WILL LET UP AND WE MAKE THE RACE SATURDAY.
I HATE SNOW!!!!*


----------



## Micro_Racer

you can always stop by my house to pick it up -- you are less than a mile away!


----------



## Easy

Some snow pictures from today.


----------



## BudBartos

It stopped snowing !!! No wait it started again :drunk: 
Just got done with the second snow blower trip I fig We had about 8-9" out this way.

Looks like it will be OK for the race :thumbsup:


----------



## Easy

Bud
How would you like to try and cook on the grill on my deck???
Don


----------



## ghoulardi

Not too bad in Strongsville-Berea. Maybe 4-5 inches.


----------



## BudBartos

Easy said:


> Bud
> How would you like to try and cook on the grill on my deck???
> Don


 
That would be a tough one.


----------



## DJ66

Micro_Racer said:


> you can always stop by my house to pick it up -- you are less than a mile away!


*I JUST WANTED TO RUN SOME LAPS AT FREDDIES AND MAKE SOME ADJUSTMENTS..:thumbsup:*


----------



## sg1

ghoulardi said:


> Not too bad in Strongsville-Berea. Maybe 4-5 inches.


I got 12"


----------



## ghoulardi

sg1 said:


> I got 12"


 How much do you expect us to believe?


----------



## martian 710

ghoulardi said:


> How much do you expect us to believe?


SG1, You forgot the decimal point!!! We're going skiing tomorrow. If we can get there. Our ski resort has gotten over 90" of snow since Feb.5 and +190" for the year. Have fun tomorrow.:thumbsup:


----------



## BobS311

Good Luck today guys. Ryan and I won't be able to make it. Stuck here in Fort Myers, damn.


----------



## Crusty

Have a good day today guys. I'm not driving that far in this crap!


----------



## sg1

Who's going to make the trip?????


----------



## DJ66

sg1 said:


> Who's going to make the trip?????


*I'M GOING TO TRY...I'LL KNOW MORE IN A FEW HOURS.:thumbsup:*


----------



## ghoulardi

The cheezy poofs & I will be there. :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

As of right now, I should be able to make it... it does not look like a lot more snow is on the way...


----------



## Easy

Micro_Racer said:


> As of right now, I should be able to make it... it does not look like a lot more snow is on the way...


I hope you guys have a good turn out, and everyone arrives there and back home safely. It is snowing quite hard here, but probably not on the west and south sides.
Have a good time, and be safe.
Don


----------



## BudBartos

It's fine out this way !!!


----------



## Easy

BudBartos said:


> It's fine out this way !!!


Looks like it is hitting the N.E. corner of the state for now. Hopefully for you guys that is where it will stay.


----------



## Easy

Here is a good radar site.
http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Current.aspx?location=USOH0245&enlarge=true&animate=true


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I am going to load the car at 2:00 and be on my way.


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Made it out and back. Had a good time until my motor burned up in the main. Snow fall wasn't very bad. Didn't slide around too much on the way home. See you all in a couple of weeks.


----------



## BudBartos

Same here not much out this way. Sorry I have no slow motion video this week


----------



## DJ66

BudBartos said:


> Sorry I have no slow motion video this week


*JUST REPOST THE LAST VIDEO....ITS THE SAME STUFF JUST A DIFFERENT NIGHT.*:beatdeadhorse:


----------



## Easy

Man, you guys sure are lucky. We got another 8-10" yesterday, and it is still snowing. Roads were terrible when I came back from my grandson's birthday party. Today's challenge will be to find places to pile all this white stuff!!!
Glad to see you folks made it home safely!!
Don


----------



## BudBartos

DJ66 said:


> *JUST REPOST THE LAST VIDEO....ITS THE SAME STUFF JUST A DIFFERENT NIGHT.*:beatdeadhorse:


Yes but can't blam Me :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Next weekend off to the GLC mini car race in Toledo :thumbsup: 
Then back to Freedies for the last points race of the winter series.

Then the next weekend back to Freddies for the Fig 8 and roadoval along with major awards. Maybe even a Pizza party 

Then the next weekend to the Gate for the Ohio Tri oval.

Wow busy next 4 weekends. Then the best of all Maybe all the snow and cold will be gone and I can start working on the BOAT :thumbsup:

Thanks to all for coming out in the snowy weather yesterday.


----------



## Easy

I just spent about 2 1/2 hrs. cleaning my drive, moving piles back trying to make room for the next storm. This crap was so heavy, and it was so slick it was pushing the truck to the side while trying to push the snow. Had to use the loader to scrape the drive clean and re-pile the snow. Hope we don't get much more.......


----------



## Easy

Here we go Bud, my deck and grill after Fri. night and Sat's snow. Still don't want to cook on it???
Don


----------



## BudBartos

Easy said:


> Here we go Bud, my deck and grill after Fri. night and Sat's snow. Still don't want to cook on it???
> Don


It would be a boil not a grill


----------



## BobS311

How did the racing go yesterday?


----------



## BudBartos

That was yesterday I don't remember ????

Stock , Tang TQ and win with my car.

Super, stock Don S TQ and win.

Brushless, Bud TQ with 65 laps and win.

Only had 17 entries. Snow kept some away as You know.


----------



## DJ66

BudBartos said:


> Only had 17 entries. Snow kept some away as You know.


*BUT NOT THE YELLOW CAR..:beatdeadhorse:*


----------



## sg1

Bud,
PM sent


----------



## all4fun

BudBartos said:


> That was yesterday I don't remember ????
> 
> Stock , Tang TQ and win with my car.
> 
> Super, stock Don S TQ and win.
> 
> Brushless, Bud TQ with 65 laps and win.
> 
> Only had 17 entries. Snow kept some away as You know.


Congrats to all the winners.......Bud, was your 65 lapper a new track record? Great run!! :thumbsup:

Dave


----------



## sg1

all4fun said:


> Congrats to all the winners.......Bud, was your 65 lapper a new track record? Great run!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Dave


It was close... but no  

Maybe if he ran a COT body he coulda got the track record


----------



## BudBartos

all4fun said:


> Congrats to all the winners.......Bud, was your 65 lapper a new track record? Great run!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Dave


I would have been except for a brief detour to the infield 

I ran the wedge since My car was setup for toledo.


----------



## BudBartos

sg1 said:


> Bud,
> PM sent


You are fast :thumbsup:


----------



## Mark5

*new hobbytalk member*

Hello everyone. This is my first post on HobbyTalk. My name is Mark Heitger and I race in the BRP series at Freddie's Hobbies. My car is the bright orange car with no stickers that runs in the stock class.


----------



## DJ66

*MARK...WELCOME TO THE HOBBY TALK FAMILY..:thumbsup:*


----------



## BudBartos

Mark5 said:


> Hello everyone. This is my first post on HobbyTalk. My name is Mark Heitger and I race in the BRP series at Freddie's Hobbies. My car is the bright orange car with no stickers that runs in the stock class.


 
Bout time  Now ask what You wanted to know !!! Don't be shy


----------



## Easy

Welcome aboard Mark.


----------



## ghoulardi

*stickers*

The q-panel stickers should be here for the next race at Freddy's.


----------



## DJ66

ghoulardi said:


> The q-panel stickers should be here for the next race at Freddy's.


*THATS GREAT...:thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## DJ66

*BUD...YOU GOT A PM.:thumbsup:*


----------



## BudBartos

OK OK already


----------



## ghoulardi

Bud, did you get the PM ?


----------



## BobS311

Almost embarrassed to say this, but: Bud, you have a PM


----------



## DJ66

BobS311 said:


> Almost embarrassed to say this, but: Bud, you have a PM


*BUD IS JUST SO DAMN POPULAR...

BOB..YOU AND RYAN GOING TO TOLEDO???*


----------



## DMiz

Just picked up a set of scales,Can anyone tell me a good number to use as a starting point for the left rear.Dave


----------



## sg1

120 left rear


----------



## DJ66

*ROSS....TOP SECRET PM...*


----------



## ghoulardi

Got it. tanx.


----------



## BudBartos

Ok Guys and Gals less than 1 week to the last points race of the 2009/0210 indoor BRP series  Then the next weekend is the famous Fig 8 and Roadoval :thumbsup:

Will Tang tester make it 3 fig 8 wins in a row or will He not race ??

Who will be this years Roadoval champ ??

Come on out and see.
I hope I have my new vid camera by then to caputer the action for all time memories


----------



## BudBartos

Ok so Who all is coming this Sat??

I here there maybe a few moving up or down in classes for the summer series and plan on testing new waters at the last winter points race 

The Rent A Racer is available !!!


----------



## DJ66

*I'LL BE THERE..:thumbsup:...WITH THE 52 TOOTH SPUR ON MY CAR.*


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I will be there. Will need 2 new Cot bodies for the Summer series.


----------



## Crusty

Depends on my van. I should have it running later this evening. If it gives me no more issues, I'll be there.


----------



## ghoulardi

I'm in !


----------



## BudBartos

52 ?????


----------



## DJ66

BudBartos said:


> 52 ?????


*YES I'M GOING WHERE THERE'S NO YELLOW CAR....:freak:

BUD..CAN YOU BRING ME A SET OF REAR POD PLATES AND BUSHINGS SATURDAY..:thumbsup:*


----------



## BudBartos

Ok will do.


----------



## BudBartos

Trying to get Micro to do the points update but I know He is out of town. Hope He can do it since super stock may be close. Remember if there is a tie the tie breaker is how You finished at the last points race :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ66

*DOES ANYBODY HAVE A CASTLE MAMBA PRO ESC (THE HARD CASE) THAT THEY WANT TO SELL...CHEAP...PLEASE LET ME KNOW.*


----------



## BudBartos

MICRO >> Any chance at the points update?


----------



## Micro_Racer

points are updated


----------



## BudBartos

Thanks Micro !!! Your missing the nicest weather We have had this year.


----------



## BudBartos

2 days to the last BRP winter series points race !!!! What a season :thumbsup: 
Don't forget the Fig8 and Roadoval will be at Freddies on the 20 should be a reall hoot again. For those that don't know the Fig 8 is a full blowen Fig 8 with a crossover !!!!

The Roadoval is for the faint of heart it's the oval and each straight has a right hand kink in it. Just enough of a kink to make it interesting.

Here is the first Fig 8 race from 2 years ago 

http://www.youtube.com/user/tangtester#p/u/3/Iy6eqrImAxE


----------



## Crusty

Update - Part for my van won't be in untill Monday. I'm going to try to borrow a vehicle to get there Saturday!


----------



## DJ66

Crusty said:


> Update - Part for my van won't be in untill Monday. I'm going to try to borrow a vehicle to get there Saturday!


*CALL A CAB...

THAT REALLY SUCKS YOUR HAVING CAR TROUBLE...HOPE IT ALL WORKS OUT.:thumbsup:*


----------



## BudBartos

AH the ice is melting :thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710

Did you take that pic from the BRP Corperate jet??? Yep I got my last 3 days of ice fishing in this week. I got a nasty sunburn on may face and neck. Everyone thinks I was in Florida this weekend!!! Hopefully see you guys at the figure-8 race.


----------



## Crusty

DJ66 said:


> *CALL A CAB...
> 
> THAT REALLY SUCKS YOUR HAVING CAR TROUBLE...HOPE IT ALL WORKS OUT.:thumbsup:*


Kinda doing just that. My boss gave me permission to drive my cab up Saturday, so I will be there!


----------



## BudBartos

good deal :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ66

Crusty said:


> Kinda doing just that. My boss gave me permission to drive my cab up Saturday, so I will be there!


*THATS GOOD...BUT DO YOU HAVE TO KEEP THE METER RUNNING ALL NIGHT???:wave:*


----------



## Crusty

DJ66 said:


> *THATS GOOD...BUT DO YOU HAVE TO KEEP THE METER RUNNING ALL NIGHT???:wave:*


Guess it don't matter since I'd be paying me! LOL!


----------



## BudBartos

I just looked at the super stock points again with the though outs it is Ross and Don tied at 671 and Dan K at 669. Still anyones race for those 3 :thumbsup: 
So You all play nice no Carl Edwards moves:drunk::freak: That includes ?????

Also just a reminder if ther is a tie the finishing position in the main of the last points race will decied the winner.

It's going to be good and I have My new video camera to record it for the history books


----------



## K-5 CAPER

I guess I will bring my motor claiming dough !!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Furthermore I'm not marshalling the race after a motor has been claimed when a person who has NEVER marshalled a race all season pulls one of his BS motors out of his car!!


----------



## BudBartos

Who You talkin bout 

Thats what BRP racing needs some anger and more big wreaks that way It will be like NASCAR and get in every news outlet there is.

Note Carl Edwars incident. I think NASCAR payed Him to do it !!!!


----------



## BudBartos

I have more COT bodies and 2010 SS muscle bodies in :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ66

BudBartos said:


> Thats what BRP racing needs some anger and more big wreaks
> 
> Note Carl Edwars incident. I think NASCAR payed Him to do it !!!!



*ARE YOU PAYING THE YELLOW CAR???:freak::freak:*


----------



## BudBartos

What chu talkin bout


----------



## martian 710

BudBartos said:


> I just looked at the super stock points again with the though outs it is Ross and Don tied at 671 and Dan K at 669. Still anyones race for those 3 :thumbsup:
> So You all play nice no Carl Edwards moves:drunk::freak: That includes ?????
> 
> Also just a reminder if ther is a tie the finishing position in the main of the last points race will decied the winner.
> 
> It's going to be good and I have My new video camera to record it for the history books


I think if there is a tie it should be broken with a showdown at the Figure-8 race. Kind of like a Celebrity Death match!!!:drunk::freak::tongue::wave:


----------



## ghoulardi

martian 710 said:


> I think if there is a tie it should be broken with a showdown at the Figure-8 race. Kind of like a Celebrity Death match!!!:drunk::freak::tongue::wave:


 I like it !


----------



## BudBartos

Anyone like slots? Here is a live stream of the big Retro race at Tom Thumb in Columbus OH. I won many a race on that track :thumbsup:


http://www.ustream.tv/channel/r4-3


----------



## BudBartos

Martian710 >> Hope You can make it for the Fig 8!!

Maybe just take all the boards down and have a demo derby:drunk:


----------



## Micro_Racer

I may run SS - I think the rental truck should run SS as well


----------



## ghoulardi

DJ66 said:


> *ARE YOU PAYING THE YELLOW CAR???:freak::freak:*


 If he's not guess I'll have to. :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Micro_Racer said:


> I may run SS - I think the rental truck should run SS as well


Thought You were not coming??

That reminds Me the Fig 8 and Roadoval both will run stock gearing 10/52 and stock motors


----------



## BudBartos

ghoulardi said:


> If he's not guess I'll have to. :thumbsup:


 
I have a yellow car pay Me !!!


----------



## ghoulardi

BudBartos said:


> I have a yellow car pay Me !!!


 I don't find that at all hard to believe. :drunk:


----------



## DMiz

I just may run SS also


----------



## DJ66

DMiz said:


> I just may run SS also


*THE YELLOW CAR WILL BE BUSY...:freak::freak:*


----------



## Micro_Racer

No I will not make it tonight --- long week - Bud please grab the points!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

If you plan on going to the Mini Tri-Oval Challenge, and have not pre-registered - DO SO VERY SOON! Bring your registration sheets tonight and give to Bud!!!

This race is going to be BIG!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

Remind Me to get the points !! Not now but later at the race  

Nice rainy day good time to go racing Boogity > Boogity


----------



## DJ66

BudBartos said:


> Remind Me to get the points !! Not now but later at the race
> 
> Nice rainy day good time to go racing Boogity > Boogity


*ITS LATER :wave:...BUD REMEMBER TO GET THE POINTS FOR MICRO..:tongue::tongue:
ALSO YOU FORGOT A BOOGITY.:thumbsup:*


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Good night of racing
Thanks Bud for all your help this year and for putting on the series
Thanks Freddie for putting on good shows
Congrats to Pat, Don and Bob for your championships


----------



## BudBartos

Right on !!!

I will get Micro the points asap so everyone knows where they finished.

Congrats to Tangtester for winning the Brushless class and His 16th BRP Championship. Don S for his first championship in super stock. And Bob S for his first in stock :thumbsup:

Don't forget next weekend the Fig 8 and Roadoval. Come on out and run or just watch.


----------



## BudBartos

Here is the super stock A main from the last points race. After 12 races it came down to this race between 3 racers :thumbsup: 
http://vimeo.com/10185726

Drivers left to right K-5 , Ghoulardi , Bruce, Don S Your champion and George S !!!!

DJ 66... The first song is For YOU Pay Attention !!!!


----------



## BudBartos

LOOK at the wind those little cars make !!! Flags are a flying


----------



## ghoulardi

*Wind?*

Wait till summer w/the beans and Bud'll show you what real wind is. :tongue:


----------



## martian 710

BudBartos said:


> Here is the super stock A main from the last points race. After 12 races it came down to this race between 3 racers :thumbsup:
> http://vimeo.com/10185726
> 
> Drivers left to right K-5 , Ghoulardi , Bruce, Don S Your champion and George S !!!!
> 
> DJ 66... The first song is For YOU Pay Attention !!!!


Is that a jump in the infield? Maybe we can incorperate it into the figure-8 track. Hey Bud can we make one of the figure-8 heats a flagpole race for something different? (Road-oval course down the back straight and a flag pole on the inside of the front stretch. Each lap you have to do a lap around the flag pole!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

I thought about the flagpole thing But I need to see the BIG wreaks :thumbsup:


----------



## Crusty

Hosted on Fotki


Hey Bud! This is how I do big wrecks! Did I mention I'm really looking forward to the figure 8?

(Won that heat, then blew my motor in the feature!)


----------



## BudBartos

Sweet !!!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Cool video Bud

Thanks


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Was there videos of the other mains?


----------



## BudBartos

Donald Deutsch said:


> Was there videos of the other mains?


I only did one Bob did several others.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Bud

The video shows me that I have alot of work to do there as far as hitting a consistent line. I guess you dont realize it till you see it.

I have a zillion laps around that track between the Brp cars and discovering Freddies way back when with the million dollar mini T


----------



## BudBartos

I think everyone should work on that


----------



## BudBartos

Only 3 days till the 3rd annual BRP Fig 8 / Roadoval race :thumbsup: 
It will be crazy !!! 

Don't forget all the winter series major awards will be handed out also :wave:


----------



## BobS311

Here is the link to my channel on Youtube. It has the last qualifiers and I will upload the mains tonight.
http://www.youtube.com/user/BobS311


----------



## BudBartos

Nice Bob thanks !!! I know how long it takes to post these


----------



## BudBartos

Happy St Patties day !!!!

Green day :thumbsup:


----------



## ghoulardi

Gonna have to miss Sat night. Gettin my wisdom teeth pulled Fri. afternoon.


----------



## all4fun

BudBartos said:


> Happy St Patties day !!!!
> 
> Green day :thumbsup:


And to you too Bud.


----------



## martian 710

ghoulardi said:


> Gonna have to miss Sat night. Gettin my wisdom teeth pulled Fri. afternoon.


Why??? Do you think you won't be able to remember the way to Freddie's if you lose any wisdom???:tongue::wave:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Bud - 4 through outs for the indoor series?


----------



## Donald Deutsch

flyer said 4 outs for the winter series.


----------



## BudBartos

Micro_Racer said:


> Bud - 4 through outs for the indoor series?


Yes 4 !!


----------



## BudBartos

ghoulardi said:


> Gonna have to miss Sat night. Gettin my wisdom teeth pulled Fri. afternoon.


But You have to get Your major award !!!!


----------



## Curly Tom

*major award*

I guess you'll have to put it in a box marked fra-gee-lay.:tongue:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Points are updated on my web site -- they do not include the through outs! Come to the Fig 8 race to find out the final results and get your race trophy or ribbon!!!!


----------



## ghoulardi

BudBartos said:


> But You have to get Your major award !!!!


 My wife is the kind who says " If you're too sick to work, you're too sick to play !"


----------



## BobS311

ghoulardi said:


> My wife is the kind who says " If you're too sick to work, you're too sick to play !"


Three simple words: "i feel better":tongue:


----------



## Curly Tom

*servo*

do any of you BRP guys have an extra servo you would be willing to sell. I ordered one but it looks like its not going to make by this week end and I really want to race the figure eight at freddies. Let me know, thanks guys


----------



## BobS311

The videos for the Mains are up on my Youtube channel. Just search for "BobS311"


----------



## DMiz

ghoulardi said:


> My wife is the kind who says " If you're too sick to work, you're too sick to play !"


That is the most unique way I have ever heard someone say they are p***y whipped.:tongue:


----------



## BudBartos

Hope We have a good turnout for the Fig 8 Roadoval Madhouse :thumbsup:


----------



## all4fun

BobS311 said:


> The videos for the Mains are up on my Youtube channel. Just search for "BobS311"


Bob....nice job with the vid's. :thumbsup: You must have a good camera there. Also, congrat's on your championship for the winter series and to all the other winners.  Have fun at the fig. 8 race this weekend. See you guys next weekend at the gate. 
Dave B.


----------



## sg1

http://www.rctech.net/forum/paintin...paint-monster-airbrushing-18.html#post7155086


Scroll down and see my new wedge body


----------



## DJ66

sg1 said:


> http://www.rctech.net/forum/paintin...paint-monster-airbrushing-18.html#post7155086
> 
> 
> Scroll down and see my new wedge body


*VERY NICE.:thumbsup:

BUD, CAN YOU BRING ME A WEDGE BODY AND A BFW SATURDAY.:thumbsup:*


----------



## BudBartos

Will do !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BobS311

all4fun said:


> Bob....nice job with the vid's. :thumbsup: You must have a good camera there. Also, congrat's on your championship for the winter series and to all the other winners.  Have fun at the fig. 8 race this weekend. See you guys next weekend at the gate.
> Dave B.


Thanks Dave, and no, it is a cheapo Vado HD pocket camera that I got on Ebay for under $80. It does do HD though and I did research it before buying. 

I have to bring my wife's truck to the race because the trophy's too tall to fit in the car! It took 5 series to get to the top but I have to admit it was a goal. Now we get Ryan up there and my work is done!:hat:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Bud - can you bing LOTS of threaded body posts to the fig 8 race!!!! I am sure to need some...


----------



## martian 710

Micro_Racer said:


> Bud - can you bing LOTS of threaded body posts to the fig 8 race!!!! I am sure to need some...


You must be planning to hit Tang hard and often!!!:beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse::thumbsup:


----------



## DJ66

*I HEARD TANG LIKES IT HARD AND OFTEN.:freak::wave:*


----------



## Micro_Racer

I plan on hitting everyone.....


----------



## TangTester

I am added lead to my car to make it hit harder LOL bring it on boys!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

Mine will have wings so I can fly right over all the wreaks :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Only hours till crashing FUN :wave:


----------



## martian 710

I'm trying to get cars ready for Logan and myself. See you in a couple of hours!!!


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Nice to see both tonight.


----------



## all4fun

Heard Micro won the Fig 8 RoadOval tonight. Congrads to Micro. Way to keep it together :thumbsup:. Did Tang get any hard hits :freak: :beatdeadhorse: ? How much carnage was there ? How many started and how many lasted for the duration?


----------



## martian 710

Logan and I had a blast!!! Thanks Freddie and Bud!!! Dave there was plenty of carnage, you needed safety glasses on the drivers stand from a Bud-Tang meeting. Parts of Bud's car went everywhere. Maybe the rental truck will be half price next race!!!:tongue::thumbsup::wave:


----------



## DJ66

martian 710 said:


> Logan and I had a blast!!! Thanks Freddie and Bud!!! Dave there was plenty of carnage, you needed safety glasses on the drivers stand from a Bud-Tang meeting. Parts of Bud's car went everywhere. Maybe the rental truck will be half price next race!!!:tongue::thumbsup::wave:


*NO,IT WILL BE DOUBLE THE PRICE...BUD HAS TO PAY FOR ALL THE NEW PARTS.:freak::freak:*


----------



## Micro_Racer

I believe we will have video posted soon for the Fig 8 race.... We had 8 brave drivers enter the race. Each heat had some BIG hits - heat 1 Bud and I hit head on - everything in my car came off - servo, esc, batteries - all moved! In heat 2 Bud took a nasty hit that broke his T-bar, Pat snapped it back in place, and Bud was running! In heat 3 Bud was hit by Pat, and his car exploded! The rear tire hit the wall behind the drivers stand, his spur gear traveled down to the other side of the track, and he was out - but some how the BRP truck was able to perform a hit on Pat!!!!

The main was 10 minutes of complete carnage.... Survival of the "lucky"!
I took the top spot with 87 laps
Bud 83
Brett 76
Pat 71
Logan 42
Ross 26
Don 24
David 17

it was extreme fun to do what we cant on other race days - PLOW THROUGH THE FEILD!


----------



## BudBartos

TOOO Much FUN !!!! Wish more could have came out to enjoy it. I will do My Vid's as soon as I can.

Now of to the Gate for the Ohio Tri Oval .

Then it's summer series time with FOOD :wave: First race April 23


----------



## BudBartos

Martian 710 >> Good seeing You again !!! Hope You can make it for some of the summer series.

All 4 fun >> Micro won the Fig 8 and Don S won Roadoval. Both races were insane with high flying acts :thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710

It was good seeing everybody again!!! We are planning to make most of the summer series races. I guess I better finally get a couple of LTO's together!!! We made it through the night with 3 cars and only damage was a slight bend in Logan"s rear axle.


----------



## BobS311

Thought you guys might enjoy the latest video

http://www.youtube.com/user/BobS311?feature=mhw5


----------



## DJ66

*NOW THAT WAS FUNNY.:lol::lol:
GREAT VIDEO BOB.:thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## martian 710

That's definately an instant classic!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Funny!


----------



## BudBartos

Best thing I have ever seen racing RC cars :thumbsup:And that 30 years worth !!!!!!!!!!! Thanks Bob


----------



## BudBartos

Well here is a link to one of the Qualifiers No were near as good as Bob's


http://vimeo.com/10335262


----------



## BobS311

BudBartos said:


> Best thing I have ever seen racing RC cars :thumbsup:And that 30 years worth !!!!!!!!!!! Thanks Bob


Could it be you like it cause you have the starring role?


----------



## Crusty

The Figure 8 was a blast! It's been good racing with all of you. I doubt I'll be able to make the summer races due to my work hours. I will be back in the fall!


----------



## BudBartos

BobS311 said:


> Thought you guys might enjoy the latest video
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/BobS311?feature=mhw5


Have to move this up !!!


----------



## DJ66

*THAT VIDEO DESERVES AN AWARD.:thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## TangTester

Just remember we might be friend but there will be payback!!!!


----------



## Easy

I heard both drivers were summoned to the BRP yacht for a "talking to" and "attitude adjustment".......


----------



## all4fun

BobS311 said:


> Thought you guys might enjoy the latest video
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/BobS311?feature=mhw5


WOW!!! Now that was funny. :lol: DJ66.....you are right, that Vid deserves an award. I was laughing so much, my sides and gut were sore. Bud....I didn't know you can throw so well and accurate. I'm impressed...and you got it on the 1st try. :thumbsup: Then you were nice enough to turn marshall Pat's car. Pat, your car was very resilient. Bob....thanks for the video. 

Dave


----------



## BobS311

Thanks, guys. I had great material....:jest:


----------



## DJ66

*BUD...YOU GOT A PM.:thumbsup:*


----------



## sg1

Could someone PM me.....

Bud always gets PM's......


----------



## BudBartos

Right on !!!

The way Tang is talking I should have gone out and kicked his car instead of marshaling it and setting it down nice and gently :tongue: That is a classic of all time. Maybe I can retire now.


----------



## all4fun

BudBartos said:


> Right on !!!
> 
> The way Tang is talking I should have gone out and kicked his car instead of marshaling it and setting it down nice and gently :tongue: That is a classic of all time. Maybe I can retire now.


I think it should be on "Americas most funniest videos" I'm sure it would be a big "HIT" on the show! :thumbsup: Oh, did I say "HIT". :beatdeadhorse: OOOOPS....


----------



## DJ66

sg1 said:


> Could someone PM me.....
> 
> Bud always gets PM's......


*SG1...YOU GOT A PM.:woohoo::woohoo:*


----------



## sg1

DJ66 said:


> *SG1...YOU GOT A PM.:woohoo::woohoo:*


back at ya!


----------



## DJ66

sg1 said:


> back at ya!


*DITTO.:thumbsup:*


----------



## BudBartos

Here are our 2009/2010 BRP series champions :thumbsup: 






​​
Click on picture for names and finishing positions ​


----------



## BUTCH RATELL

bud any kind of li-pos yet????? i do not like nickel stuff any more. how about these????
http://www.hobbypartz.com/a123-systems-1100mah-3-3v-lithium-ion-battery.html

3.3 volts 1100mah these would make a great battery would charge close to what you allready run and be more stabile on out put. great for the brushless class. plusyou can fast charge them.


----------



## BudBartos

BUTCH RATELL said:


> bud any kind of li-pos yet????? i do not like nickel stuff any more. how about these????
> http://www.hobbypartz.com/a123-systems-1100mah-3-3v-lithium-ion-battery.html
> 
> 3.3 volts 1100mah these would make a great battery would charge close to what you allready run and be more stabile on out put. great for the brushless class. plusyou can fast charge them.


Sorry Butch still 4 cell 2/3A cells


----------



## DJ66

*WAKE UP BUTCH AND POST ON THE CURRENT THREAD NOT ONE THATS A YEAR OLD.:freak::freak::drunk::drunk:
COME ON BUD YOUR NOT GOING TO CHANGE THIS BECAUSE BUTCH DOESN'T LIKE IT??*


----------

